# OCTOBER 2WW ~ TTC with TX



## pinkcat

*Welcome!*​ *







This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st October Only,







*​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen

*







*Simply post your details and I will add you to the list*






 *Pinkcat x*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result

spicey, ICSI, 1st October,  
angela123, DEIVF, 1st October,  
katben, IVF, 1st October,  
Moon-dust, IVF, 1st October,  
tommo2b, IVF, 2nd October,  
JDG1, ICSI, 2nd October,  
Ginger Baby, IVF, 3rd October,  
littlepigeon67, DEIVF, 3rd October,  
bella78, IUI, 3rd October,  
stephJK, IVF, 3rd October,  
jack2009, IVF, 4th October,  
Reb-Lou, ICSI, 4th October,  
vt1982, IVF, 5th October,  
hannahDMP, IVF, 6th October,  
KT22, OI, 6th October,  
Frangipane, ICSI, 6th October,  
Briony, IVF, 7th October,  
MRM, IVF, 7th October,  
tarss, ICSI, 7th October,  
Cornishgirl, ICSI, 8th October,  
Billycat, ICSI, 9th October,  
starz, DIUI, 9th October,  
JessLange, ICSI, 10th October,  
pinkorbluewuddo, IVF, 10th October,  
larny g, OI, 11th October,  
sweetnats, IVF, 11th October,  
HoneyMonster, IVF, 12th October,  
Lopee1, ICSI, 12th October,  
Evie-Bean, IVF, 13th October ,  
annarosie, DEIVF, 13th October,  
bella2, ICSI, 13th October,  
hellibump, IVF, 14th October,  
Mrs E, ICSI, 15th October,  
carolineCS, IVF, 15th October,  
WJB, ICSI, 15th October,  
Hopeandgrace, IVF, 15th October,  
mimi s, IVF, 15th October,  
sarah4eva, FET, 15th October,  
gizmilea, IVF, 16th October,  
Irish Dee, IVF, 16th October,  
Rebecca3544, IVF, 16th October,  
Mrs.Mish, IVF, 17th October,  
nutmeg, FET, 17th October,  
MissA, IVF, 17th October,  
mum-to-be, IVF, 17th October,  
Susie78, ICSI, 17th October,  
tw4bb, DFET, 18th October,  
roodle, DEIVF , 18th October,  
jennyes2011, ICSI, 19th October,  
vhopeful, ICSI, 19th October,  
Jem1978, IVF, 19th October,  
Cornelia79, IVF, 20th October,  
lesleyxx, ICSI, 21st October,  
Olive11, DEIVF, 21st October,  
willsee, ICSI, 21st October,  
Alra, FET, 22nd October,  
chancesare1, IVF, 23rd October,  
lulumush, IUI, 23rd October,  
WelshbirdWales, IUI, 24th October,  
mimimay, FET, 24th October,  
baby777, ICSI, 24th October,  
MrsWard, FET, 24th October,  
skyblue79, FET, 25th October,  
sweetcheeks2009, clomid, 26th October,  
twinter12, IVF, 26th October,  
hayley28, IVF, 27th October,  
Sophie82, IVF, 27th October,  
kimmilou, IVF, 27th October,  
Fringo, IVF, 28th October,  
JosieJo, FET, 29th October,  
pheobs1, IVF, 29th October,  
dmhw5677, ICSI, 29th October,  
mia83, FET, 29th October,  
zaq, IVF, 30th October,  
Jo1980, IVF, 31st October, 

[/csv]
​


----------



## Evie-Bean

Hiya! Ooh I'm first!! Please can you add me to the list? This is our second IVF cycle and my EC is due to be Tues 20th & ET 22nd. So test day is 6th Oct, Looking forward to chatting to you lovely ladies as we try and keep ourselves sane in this rollercoaster ride. Mind you I'm driving myself   already!!

xx


----------



## jack2009

Hello ladies!

I am due ET potentially mon or wed so can you add me as OTD 04/10/2011, I will update on Monday when I find out how my 9 embys are doing as only had EC yesterday xx


----------



## tommo2b

Hi ladies,

Had ET yesterday so test date 2nd      for all 

xx


----------



## jack2009

Hey ladies,

I am PUPO! Had 2 grade A 8 cell embryos put back. Am waiting for the clinic to call shortly as there are 3 other embryos that are slowly developing one is 9 cells slightly fragmented, another is a perfect 7 cell but slow developer and the third this morning changed from 5 to 6 cells....I am abit torn about what to do as the embrioligist was lovley and spoke alot of sence she did say at this point this morning if i was NHS they wouldnt freeze but as am private they can so reading between the lines maybe they may not be viable for freeze and thaw does anyone have any advice?


----------



## spicey

Hey ladies,

Room for a little one?

I had ET yesterday, 2 embies put back, one was 8 cell the other was 6 cell. Remaining one had slowed right down and stuck at 4 cell so no frosties  The joys of a low AMH.

What fun and wonderful things are you all doing to take your minds off the 2ww? my otd is 1 October.

xx


----------



## jack2009

Hey Spicey,

I have a week off work so am gonna do nothing except watch rubbish TV, then back to work on monday booo!!! But at least my mind will be occupied! How about you?


----------



## spicey

Hey,

I guess I'll be on daytime TV and all the movies I skyplussed lol. Got a cousin coming from malta so may pop to see her in London (she is staying with my mum). I had this week off but they were insistent on crediting my resting days and using sick! they dont actually know exactly what im doing.. they know i have bad periods and think they think im getting that done! lol. Ive been using that as a scapegoat as dont want the ... how is it going and i dont trust them.

As I wasnt due to go back to work till next thrus, I may be cheeky and ask if I can take thurs and friday off, that way i wont be back at work until after my otd.  Really dont think i can handle it there esp if AF comes and i get upset!

eeek..  less of that and more   

xx


----------



## angela123

Hi Girls, I am testing on 1/10/11 2 x day 5 put back in..... Early blast and blast..sadly no snow babies........I am on a lot of immunes treatment ........ so off work for 2 weeks......
let try to stay sane together......


----------



## jack2009

Spicey I know what you mean...I have been on sky anytime and resorted to that docu on Fretzil (however spelt)

Hi Angela welcome oooo I am jealous you got to blastacyst felt very dissappoined that mine didnt hey ho gotta be happy with my result anyway.

Ahh fingers crossed for us all!!

Evie & Tommo how are you ladies?


----------



## Evie-Bean

Hi there ladies!

  to all of you already pupo, wishing you lots and lots of     hope the 2ww flies by for you!

Sorry been away couple of days as things haven't been going quite to plan.  My Day 7 & Day 9 scans have shown that I have quite a few little follies but they aren't growing very fast at the moment so my egg collection has been put back and I have to stimm for another week. I have another scan on Wed to see if they are responding any better if not, there is a possibilty that this cycle may be cancelled    
I'm really struggling to get my head round it at the moment, as I had prepared myself for the rollercoaster of the 2ww but hadn't even considered not get that far  

Sorry to bring this thread down so early, hope everything is all ok with you all.
Sending lots of       

Evie xx


----------



## jack2009

Ah Evie, I can relate abit my first scan was good and second scan was v dissapointing and I realised OMG I persumed I would get to EC anyway they asked me to stim for 3 days extra and in that times my follicles grew massively and ended up with 15 good ones whereas my earlier scan only showed 2! Fingers crossed you will get there!! x


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All


Can I please join you girls.  My EC was 16/09/2011 and ET was 18/09/2011, got 2 back in.  My OTD is 03/10.  First time I have got to this stage.


Evie I      your follicles have grown.  I too have suffered an abandoned cycle.  My first cycle was abandoned due to poor response, only 2 follices, 2nd cycle still had only 2 follicles but went for EC anyway and they got one egg and it did not fertilse so I know how horrible and disappointing things can be.


Will try and catch up with you all properly tomorrow.  My mam is visiting me today and to try and help me take my mind off things.


Take Care


Ginger


----------



## Evie-Bean

everybody!!

How are you all? All those PUPO are you still sane!!!  Thankyou so much for your support Ginger Baby & Jack I didn't consider that I would need it before I even got to EC!!! Wow Ginger you have had so much dissapointment already, I'm   this is your turn my love. Jack you gave me hope that things would change as they did for you, thanks lovie!

Anyhoo the news at todays scan was much better   The extra time has really made a difference as my follies have made a growth spurt, YAY!! So I have to go for a final scan on fri morning and my EC is booked for tues. So I am feeling quite a bit more positive (for now!!) I've got a session of acupuncture this afternoon so maybe that will chill me out a bit more, i fell asleep last time and nearly fell of the bed!!!

Hope everybody is having a good day, catch up with you later

Evie xxxx

PS -Pinkcat can you change my OTD to the 13th now please?  Thankyou!!


----------



## jack2009

Yeay Evie thats great news! Ah fingers crossed!

2ww is already draging and am analysing everything lol HELP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evie-Bean

Aww bless you hun!! It's torture isn't it? Are you working or at home trying to occupy yourself? It's so difficult not to overthink everything and there is no real answer because every twinge and symptom could be one of two things, grrrrrrrr!!!!!!!! My sky + box is absolutley full of girlie comedy things to try and occupy myself in my 2ww. Laughter is good for you    

Good luck hun xx


----------



## jack2009

Yea I wished i recorded the Back up plan even tho I have seen it twice lol!! Well am off till monday then back at work boo!! Just watching total rubbish on TV and trying not to pick my toddler up too much!! Arrrghh gotta make some plans me thinks


----------



## littlepigeon67

Hi girls,

I am due to test Monday 3rd October   Had DE IVF ET last Monday 19th Sept and now have 2 grade 8 embies on board, 2 x grade 7 and 1 x grade 5 frozen, and awaiting results on another 2 which the embryologist's hoping to take to blast.

Fingers crossed for everyone!!

LP xx


----------



## JDG1

Hi Everyone  

Thought I'd join you all as on 2ww too  due to test on 2nd October. Had two embies put back in, one grade A and an A/B - none to freeze, but really pleased with my response this cycle.

had ET on sunday 18th (day 2 ET) and am finding this whole 2ww thing is going way too slowly.

Jxx


----------



## Teena_Russell

Hi ladies

Can I join you.. Had egg collection today.. Only 2 eggs which reading some of your posts would seem
Really low.. However I am happy with any as have low amf.. Done one failed cycle already in march/April 11 also with 2 eggs but just one fertilised and put back in on day 2...

Fingers crossed for tomorrow that either have fertilised but don't find out till the afternoon.. Seems so long to wait doesn't it.. If I have any et will be on sat.. 

Evie think I recognise you from the mar/apt thread.. 

Good luck to everyone

Me 37.. 2 previous pregnancies in 20s not proceeded now fibroids which were removed oct 10 and low amf
Dp 43.. Had cancer as a child so using ds


----------



## jack2009

Hey girlies,

Lovely to see more of you come on here!

Teena...dont compare your number of eggs its quality not quantity at the end of the day out of 15 eggs in the end i actually only had 6 that were viable, i chatted to people that have had 22 eggs etc and people with couple everyone is different everything crossed for tomorrow...will you have both put back?

JDG1- I agree i am slowly going demented its dragging!!! We are just gonna have to entertain one another on this thread!

Littlepigeon fingers crossed on the remainder of your snowbabies- this is the first time i had some embryos to freeze its a weird feeling!?

Oh girls I hate this waiting I also feel quite periody which is making me quite emotional


----------



## spicey

Hey my lovelies

Great to see our numbers on here increasing. Im sooo nervous and constantly checking myself when I go to the loo where I have such cramps!

Well to find things to take my mind away from this agonising 2ww tomorrow I'm going to London to see A league of their own being filmed (Im a fan of Jamie Redknapp). Monday Im going to watch Got to Dance auditions at battersea and also seeing 2 cousins who have come over from malta.

What has everyone else been up to?
xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya


Evie Glad things are looking up for you.  When's EC and ET ?


Jack I am the same.  I have no symptoms not even sore boobs.  I just want a sign that this has worked.


Little Pigeon  I am testing same day as you and also have 2 on board.


JDG1 I am finding 2ww torture.  I had my ET on Sunday too.


Tenena I am a poor responder too.  First cycle was abandoned due to poor response.  2nd cycle I got one egg that did not fertilse.  I only have one working ovary.  This time I got 6 eggs which was totally unbelievable for me.  5 Fertilised but only 2 were good enough.  So got two back in and no frosties.  I      you get the call today that your eggies have fertilised.     


AFM Worrying myself stupid about having no symptoms.  You would think I would least have sore boobs by now.  Had a dream this morning that I got a BFP and was 6 weeks pregnant.  So woke up     .  I need to get a grip.  Anyway got to go my mam is coming down to mine this afternoon.


Take Care and good luck to all


Ginger


----------



## Ginger Baby

Opps forgot about Spicey.


Spicey Meant to say cramps are good sign, could be implantation signs.  Enjoy your trips out.


Ginger


----------



## Briony :-)

Hi lovely ladies can i please join in EC was 21/09, and ET was 2day!!  4 eggs out of the 5 collected fertilized.  1x grade 1, and 2x grade 1-2.  1xgrade 2.  The grade 1 was transferred back in, and the 2x grade 1-2's have been frozen!!!  So am offically PUPO!!!  OTD 7/10/11.  My consultant has said that the whole cycle process has gone smoothly, but now im worrying that so far everything has gone wrong does that mean this otd is gonna be a BFN!!  Hope not lots         xxxx


----------



## reb-lou

Hi everyone, please can you add me to the list? I had EC on 16th, 2ET on 19th, OTE on 4th October.
Good luck everyone  
ooo meant to say, I had ICSI.

Spicey, get a good box set!!! I have already been though the first 2 series of the tudors!!!!


----------



## JDG1

Hi Ladies 

Spicey  - v jealous that you get to see the redknapp in the flesh!

Gingerbaby  - I know what you mean about worrying whether you have symptoms or not. My (.)(.) are tender but think that may be from trigger shot or pessaries and think I've had some v mild cramping but not sure whether I'm imagining it. everyone is different and there are loads of people on here who have not had any syymptoms and got bfp - so that's what i'm focussing on. 

Hope everyone else is bearing up.

I got really upset about something work related this morning, had a good old blubber - DH thinks it's a sign - I've explained it's a sign that I'm stressed!

Glad it's Friday - just going to chill this weekend.

J xx


----------



## jack2009

Hey girls,

Welcome Briony and Reb-lou.

Reb-lou we have the same OTD!! 

Briony think positive good sign doc was pleased with way it went!

How is everyone else? Spicey I am a tad jealous you seemed to have organised some good things to take your mind off it all! I have buyers remorse as spent far too much money for my 2 year olds winter clothes preparing for this heavy snowfall thats been suspected in a month or so!! Hope so anyway lol!

I still feel periody and when i visualise that test kit i just see negative Maybe its a good thing that I have to go back to work on monday


----------



## reb-lou

Hi 

JDG1.. I have sore (.)(.) too and weird rumblings in tummy and some cramping. been really careful but had a sneeze yesterday and pulled all my stomach, which has really bothered me   Have been put on house arrest by DH since monday!! Can i just ask, I had to do an injection on wed 21 after ET, is this the trigger shot that you all talk about?

Jack2009... I keep counting the days, as if its gonna make it any quicker!!! Fingers crossed for 2 BFP on the 4th!!   

Love reb x


----------



## littlepigeon67

Blimey there's loads of us  

I am on day 4 of being pupo and I look pregnant already!!  I am soo bloated.. I don't know why.. maybe it's the brazil nuts I've been eating for the selenium or the fact that we had cauliflower last night!!  

Is any one else experiencing this? 

Hope everyone is managing to stay sane - I feel like I'm just wondering around the house aimlessly (I work from home) and not acheiving anything!!   Best of luck to you all girls

Love and vibes

LPxx


----------



## reb-lou

Hi LP

I am the same, pretty bloated and been eating malt loaf like its going out of fashion. I am starving all the time but I think a lot of it is due to boredom more than anything!!! Keep feeling dizzy when I stand up to quick


----------



## jack2009

Hey peps,

Reb-lou I had an HCG trigger shot 36hrs before EC, but I have also been perscribed another HCG shot for tomorrow morning? Has anyone else done this I will be 5 days post transfer tomorrow?


----------



## reb-lou

I had the one 35 hours before EC which was on the Weds 14th, then EC on the 19th, and then I took  one 5 days after EC which was on Weds st... not sure what the trigger shot is!


----------



## spicey

fellow timesters!

What a lovely day it has been outside!

*Briony & reblou* - Welcome
*JDG1* - hope you're feeling more positve having had a blub hun  
*Jack* - retail therapy...oh I mean preparing for the snow....actually if its true I cant wait!
*LP * - Im still feeling bloated also and I could pass for 4 months pregnant!

*AFM* - I decided I didnt want to sit in a car 2 hours each way to even see Jamie Redknapp, especially with the sun I've had in Sunny Southampton today. I'll just rely on bumping into him when I go back to a football match (day after OTD)!
Im not sure why a couple of you are having another trigger shot post ET, it's '  me. Curious to find out...

Kind of scared that the pessaries are not absorbing enough before the stuff comes gushing out (sorry TMI). Cant use back way as Im often constipated! grrrr

Well half way though the wait 8 sleeps to go!

  to you all, really hope and   that we have plenty of BFP's


----------



## littlepigeon67

Hi all,

Yep, It's been a lovely sunny day here too in the south west of France. Good to know I am not the only one blowing up like a balloon! Not that I would wish this on anyone mind you!!

Re, the pessaries - I have the same problem! I think the only solution would be to hang upside down from the ankles! and surely we would have the same problem putting them in the back way no??  Yuk!

Heaps of positivity to you all

LPxx


----------



## Evie-Bean

everybody!

Crikey theres lots of us now! Hope all of you lovely PUPO ladies are doing ok and not going too   

Jack - how you doing hun? love the thought of your little boy all bundled up in warm clothes, when it looks like the weather is going to be lovely for the next few days. He'll have heat rash, bless him!! Hope the time isn't dragging to badly for you.

Ginger-Baby - Thanks for your good wishes, I know what you mean about symptoms. When I was on my first cycle, I spent the first week thinking I wanted symptoms to show me it had worked and then the second week I didn't and wanted to stay in blissfull ignorance. Such fun eh!!

Spicey - Good choice as Jamie Redknapp as a bit of eye candy (with you on that one!!) I have watched the new episode of 2 and half men 3 times to catch an eyeful of the rather lovely Ashton Kutcher in the buff!!!    I see you are in Southampton - not far from me (I live in Bournemouth) Where are you having treatment?

Little Pigeon -South west of France eh, lovely!! re; hanging upside down from your ankles, it's amazing the positions we try and get in to on this ttc journey. It could make some warped exercise/yoga DVD!!!  

Reb-Lou - I was really bloated and so uncomfortable straight after egg collection - I think a lot of it was to do with the effects of the general anaesthetic and all the poking around in there! By the second week it settled right down. Hope you coping ok with the 2ww so far  

Briony- I'm so glad everything has gone smoothly so far, and long may it continue!! Theres no reason why it shouldn't lovie   

JDG- I'm sorry you've had a few tears and I hope your feeling better for it. I think it's great to have a good cry lets the boohoo's out!! I think with the cocktail of drugs swimming around us and the worry and stress it's little wonder we don't spend our days rocking backwards and forward, blubbering in a corner!   

Teena- Try not to stress about the number of eggs that were collected, it's quality not quantity lovie. I remember you from mar/apr too!! Maybe this time is our lucky time   

Sorry if I have left anyone out, def got the fri feeling in my brain today!! AFM I had another scan today which has confirmed that after the extra week of drugs I'm finally ready to hav my EC  The nurses are really pleased with how I have responded in that timeas I now have 17 follies that are mature enough!!! WIth some others that may make a late spurt for it!! I'm so chuffed as in my first cycle I had only 3 eggs collected which meant none for any frosties, the nurse did say in hindsight they maybe should have kept me going for a bit longer last time. So my EC is booked for Tues 27th and hopefully ET will be on the 29th.

Wowsers just looked at how long this post is - you will all be asleep by the end of it!!

   to you all

Evie xxxx


----------



## jack2009

Hello!

Evie congrats on those fat follies lol the girl done good!!!!! Massive luck for EC eeek so exciting!!!!

So after spending a fortune on clothes my 2 year old decided that his lovely new winter Jacket was most deffinatley not his but his friends Poppy from Nursery and ya it would be 20 degrees here after getting excited for his new wardroab lol!!

As for bloating I feel like a walking whale ready for AF to arrive but a whale that keeps knicker checking!!!!!!

Teena a lady from another thread today had 15 follie only 2 eggs collected and she got her BFP today it can happen


----------



## tommo2b

Hi ladies, 

sorry been away for so long....net issues 

hope your all staying sane?? i feel like am losing my marbles - 1min positive n then next convinced it wont have worked....jus gotta wait n c, only another week to go 

glad to read not jus me feel bloated....Jack there are at least two knicker checkin whales in the world lol i'm also havin quite bad cramps and seem to still have pain from EC on left where most eggs came from - is this normal?

does anyone know when af would arrive if BFN - sorry dont want to be negative jus have no idea??

Good luck and loadsa      to all


----------



## Briony :-)

Morning ladies, sorry no personals today not feeling myself!!  Just a quick question i have woken up today feeling like crap sore throat blocked nose headaches is this normal  xxx


----------



## jack2009

Tommo was wondering where you had gone! Well I think everyone will be different pending on how regular their normal cycle is but with me and my last two attempts AF came on day 11 post procedure, however, this time (different clinic) with me taking and HCG today I shouldnt bleed till after OTD! Find it hard to believe as keep feeling its coming which makes me feel sad then when I dont have pains that also makes me feel sad arrgghh.I donno whats better!?

Anyway less of this lets hope AF doesnt come at all)))))))))

Briony hun your body is probably just really run down with all the intervention we have to go through would imagine its just that, the only thing my clinic told me to report is if I start being sick or get the runs as as sign of OHSS. So dont worry just get your DH to be your servant!!


----------



## reb-lou

Hi Everyone

Hope everyone is feeling well today and everyone is feeling positive?     

It’s miserable up here in Manchester today, so v jealous of all you lucky ladies down south & in france  , Spicey I’m originally from Salisbury so not far away from you!! 

Been out the house for the first time in what feels like ages!! Said to my friend that there are claw marks down the walls where I have been under house arrest from DH since Monday!!!! Bless him!   

Have a lovely Saturday night everyone, big hugs and kisses to you all  

Reb xxx


----------



## HRM

Hi everyone, please can I join and be added? OTD Friday 7th October - but I would like to wait until the Sat as hate testing before work. Although have never got to OTD before as usually bleed after 7-9 days :-( 
Had 2 4-cell, day 2 embryos replaced yesterday, 1 left which might be frozen. 


Glad to be back on here and with friends again. 4th time lucky!!! 
Best of luck to everyone! 

H xx


----------



## littlepigeon67

Evening everyone!

HRM - Welcome! I had the same on ET as you - day 2, 2 x 4 cell - fingers crossed! Hope you get one to freeze too!  

Briony - Hope your feeling better soon.  

Reb-lou - hope you get some sunshine soon in Manchester! which I could send you some from here!!

Tommo2b - are managing to keep your sane head on? 

Evie bean - 17 follies is pretty amazing, well done you! Loads of luck for EC Tuesday.

Ginger baby - hope you're not having any more freak out dreams! and that you had a chilled avo with your Mum. I have no symptoms either!! 

Teena - I do hope you had 2 good embies to transfer today   

Hi there Jack 2009, Spicey, JGD1, hope you guys are doing well and managing to stay sane!

AFM - my one and only 'symptom' of a bloated belly appears to be just the cauliflower DH and I had the other night!   

Stay positive girls,

All the best to everyone

LP xx


----------



## cornishgirl

Hi Girlies

Can I join you?  I recognise some of you from the September Starbursts thread.  Had my ET today and 2 embies on board but no frosties so fingers and toes crossed.  

This will be the longest 2 weeks in history.....

pinkcat please add me with OTD 08/10/11.  Thanks


----------



## jack2009

Briony! Just a quick note from me will catch up later girlies but was obsessing of 2ww positve symptoms on internet and guess what Briony your symptoms were mentioned (swollen glands, stuffy nose, headaches etc) arrghh man I dont have any, just constant AF pains, bloating arrrghhh gonna have ti stop torturing myself

I catch up later ladies x


----------



## Briony :-)

jack is it possible to geth them symptoms day of ET? xx


----------



## jack2009

Well it was in the bracket 1-5 days! Either way I wouldnt be too concerned

Spicey how are you? I am finding it hard Sick of AF pains I know people say its good but my instinct deff says otherwise! Going back to work on Monday after 2 weeks off am dreading it feel like I could cry now at the thought considering getting a sick note.

Am really not loosing all hope but has anyone had FET as I dont know anything about it and that will be my next cycle....I just like to know these things in my head in a funny way helps me work through my current 2ww! Just really hoping that I get that positive this cycle so I dont need to strees about my 4 snowbabies for a while


----------



## HRM

Hi Jack,

I've had 2 natural FETs - a double transfer last October and a single blast in April/May. They are much less stressful than a full blown tx!! I just had to check for ovulation, ring on that day and then they told me when to go in for ET. All very civilized. Unfortunately, both were BFN for me, but I do know of loads of people for whom they've worked. Would you be having a natural or medicated cycle? NOT THAT YOU'LL NEED IT because this go will work!!!  

H x


----------



## Briony :-)

Anyone else experiecned this, after ET.  my tummy feels bloated which i know will happen but also feels really tender like done 50 sit ups lol!!! xxx


----------



## spicey

Hey everyone,

Jack - Im with you on how you're feeling.  almost constant af pains and was a bit  yesterday as i thought af was coming.  I didnt think i could concentrate at work so where i took my hospital/tx days as sick it left holiday days credited which ive taken this week now so not going back to work until after otd!

Hello everyone else, not concentrating properly so I'd only probably get everyone muddled up :-o

Hope you're al well and speak soon    

xx


----------



## jack2009

Thanks HRM and Spicey,

I have no i dea whether it would be natural or medicated as dont really understand what they think my body needs!? I have a v short cycle bang on 21 days and bleed for 5 days like clock work but my new clinic informed me that I have PCOS which i never knew about so basically i can still have normal periods but doesnt mean I ovulate....that sounds v confusing to me as i concieved my DS naturally within a month but now i have 2 failed attempts and really dont think this has worked ahh sorry to go on I hate feeling like this and keep crying

So thanks for that info HRM could you just pretend to me it did work lol!

Spicey are you feeling any different, TMI COMING! I feel alot more wet down there if you know what I mean which is exactly what happens when AF is building up.

Anyway my mum is looking after and currently cooking sunday diner mmmmmmmmmm))))


----------



## reb-lou

Hi Girlies

Welcome HRM & Cornish Girl,  

HRM, fingers crossed for the 7th, keep positive  

Cornish Girl, I am the same as you, have 2 embies on board but no frosties although I did have an embie that lasted till blast, which apparently is positive for the ones on board, but wasn’t good enough to turn into a frostie. 

Jack & Spicey I hope you are both feeling better? Jack I had a FET 4 years ago, there is nothing to worry about, it is not as stressful as full blown tx, unfortunately it didn’t work for me but I had really poor quality eggs back then. Enjoy your dinner!! 

Spicey, try to relax this week, now you have booked the time off and try to keep positive sweetie.  

Briony, I have been really bloated until this morning. But for the last couple of hours I have having twinges really low down and it’s really bothering me. Got a bit upset this morning and I think that has set it off.  

Hope everyone else is ok todays? Sending big hugs to you all     

Speak soon Reb xxxx


----------



## JessLange

Hi there ladies. Can I join you please! I think I signed onto the wrong group but I cannot find me elsewhere! I am and ICSI girl who has had EC on21st Sept and am having ET of 1 grade 2 embie tomorrow. I have OTD on 10th Oct.
Many 
thanks,
Jess x


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls, do you mind if I join you?

I had my blast transferred on Saturday 24th September and OTD is 6th October.

Am nervous and excited to be doing this 2ww all over again!

Love Hannah x


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All


Just Wanted to say to all you having AF like pains I have heard it it a good thing cos it means embryos are burying in.


I am now one week in and still have no symptoms, no sore boobs not even tender, boobs just feel like normal.  Plus I did an early test at the weekend.  I know naughty but just to put me out of my missery and it was a BFN.  So I am losing hope.


Good luck to everyone else.


Ginger


----------



## BillyCat

Hi everyone!

Wondering if I could join you all? I had 1 early blasto put back yesterday and my OTD is 9th Oct.

I would love to share my craziness with someone other than my poor DH!!!

<3 B


----------



## littlepigeon67

Afternoon everyone!

Welcome to newbies Jess Lange, HannahDMP and BillyCat. It's all going on here!!

Ginger Baby - I'm the same as u, no symptoms other than fuller and more tender boobs - but I know that is down to the meds. Have had a crap day so far today thinking that it hasn't worked. There have been tears, anger and grumpiness all round - good job DH is out at work today!!   I can't bear this not knowing! But GB you can still get a positive so hang on in there!

Love, best wishes and vibes to you all.

LP xx


----------



## Marianna-Petros

Hi all, 

I'm half way there, expecting to be tested on Monday October 3rd to see if my 2 embies will stay with me... 
I feel a bit swollen and boobs are a bit tender. I hope it isn't just my imagination... 

Best of luck to us all!


----------



## cornishgirl

Hiya

Hope everyone is ok today and not going too   on the 2WW.  I can't believe how bad it is - its not like we haven't been on the 2WW for so many months but obviously this time its different as we're PUPO so super-alert for "symptoms".  

Is everyone else bloated/hard abdomen?  Don't know if this is still from the EG/ET but I look about 4 months PG and I'm scared if anyone mentions it I might burst into tears.  Back to work tomorrow so best wear something baggy!!  

Hope the time flies for you all.  

CG x


----------



## Scabigail

My testing is going to be on 6th October!!


----------



## Briony :-)

evening lovely ladies, just a quick question, how long did u suffer with cough sore throat and blocked nose for, ive been suffering for 4 days now and had enough normally beechams does the trick but cant take it, drinking lots water milkshakes pineapple juice resting up lots too, tummy been bit sore and had tingling in boobs today and blue veins starting to appear


----------



## Briony :-)

is off to get some honey and lemon and some decent fresh air, throat feels worse toay feels like swallowing razor blades!!  Increase intake fluids 2day also!!!  :-(.


----------



## littlepigeon67

Evening everyone,

Firstly welcome to newbies Scabigail and Marianna-petros - you're in the right place!

Since Sunday (day 6 of 2ww) I have been feeling incredibly teary, snappy, irritable, grumpy and literally like I could bite someone's bloody head off!!!   It's horrible! I'm avoiding people and have already snapped at DH quite a few times - poor thing!

Please someone tell me I don't need to be sectioned!!!  has anyone else experienced this? I feel sure that it hasn't worked and I have another 6 days b4 testing - aaarrgh - I don't imagine I will have any hair left by then!!   

Any advice?? and sorry for the me me me post

Fingers crossed for you all and thanks for listening! 

LPxx


----------



## Scabigail

Hi Littlepigeon,

You do NOT need to be sectioned!! If you have a little look around the internet you will find that one of the side effects of progesterone is irritability - it should come with a government health warning!! I have lost track of the number of times i have counted to 10 recently to avoid ripping DH's head off.

On the positive side - atleast it gives you a green light to have a rant - after all - who can argue with the hormones!

As for thinking its not going to work - are you not bouncing from imagining finding out you have a BFP one minute to then thinking its never going to work the next This 2ww is hideous - i think you get every emotion under the sun. I am a day ahead of you (OTD 6th October) and it feels like time is going backwards. I have written a list of all the things I am going to be able do if IVF doesn succeed and when im feeling negative I have a look at that and try to convince myself that life wont be too bad without a baby (sometimes it even works!).

Lots of   and   coming to you - you only have 10days left to wait - nearly single figures!

Abi
xxx


----------



## Scabigail

Little pigeon - just realised i was confused   - you only have 6 days left!! Thats the home stretch!!!!!


----------



## JDG1

Evening ladies  

Littlepidgeon - I've already got the straight jacket - so know how you're feeling. convinced myself last couple of days that it's not working as my sore (.)(.) have gone and feel like af on it's way.  Hold in there, easier said than done I know - but  you'll get the right result in the end.

scabigail - you're so right about about the changing emotions, it's a horrible rollercoster!

Briony - hope you feel better soon.

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all bearing up.

AFM - feel fairly rubbish today - crying on and off, definitely in doom and gloom mode - but, tomorrow's another day of symptom spotting - so bring it on!

jxx


----------



## Briony :-)

Hi everyone christ knows wat wrong with me just burst into tears and got all hot and bothered, thought my boss was being nice ringing me at home to see how iam getting on but actually wants me to do some work while im sitting around doing nothing!!!  Also said if still feeling unwell il call friday to go sick for my nights at weekend, all i got was get well i need u to come work.  Im trying for god sake dont knpow wat else i can do!!  as soon as put phone down i burst into tears, tummy hurting today and lower back!!  Think jus having a crappy day all round!!!  sorry for the rants!! xxx


----------



## katben

Hi all, 

I'm OTD on the 1st but have been bleeding since yesterday, so not feeling very positive at the minute. I accidentally posted in the September group in my burst of upset this morning..have stopped crying (mostly) and juat feeling that what will be will be...

Briony - it's all ups and down...don't listen to work, what's going on is much more important than them!!

Scabigail I'm gonna have a glass of wine and a rare steak and finish stripping the wallpaper from the hallway that my DH banned me from doing 

Wishing everyone everything you're hoping for xx


----------



## spicey

Evening ladies,

hope everyone is well and bearing up during this  2ww.

welcome to the newbies, recognising a couple of you from summer starbursts!

Was feeling very positive this morning then i started bleeding, was out with friends but lucky i snuck a text to the only one that knows what im doing and she was such a lovely friend. She did all she could to distract me and the others thought she was . Im  its just spotting and not full on af. AF normally takes a day or two to get going so guess its more  time until i know for sure. Been blabbinhg most of the evening  and already started looking at cos for another cycle (ICSI + Sperm retreival for DH) then i get more  as not sure we could fund a cycle now.

Sorry for lack of personals, bit emotional....

 for us all
 to those that need it.

 that this is our time


----------



## BillyCat

Good Evening all!

I hope that all is well. Sorry that some of you are feeling a bit low- hope some of this sunshine will lift the mood!

<3 B


----------



## vt1982

Hi everyone,
This is my first fresh cycle. Had 1 day 5 embryo transferred on sat. PG due on 05/10/11. The wait is killing me


----------



## KT22

Please could i join. Ive had OI and am due to test on the 6th.

So far i have had a lot of AF type pains (althou slightly different to normal) but this could just be the pregnyl jabs i have had as lutenal support causing this  .

luck to all this month!!!


----------



## tommo2b

Hi ladies, 

Hope those of you who weren't feelings so great are feeling a lot better and sending plenty of love n     to help 

It feels like I have gone through every mood possible on an almost hourly basis during this wait and it has driven me     and I couldn't hold out any longer so I tested yesterday with 1st Response.....faint but def there - BFP    have done another test today with diff brand and same again BFP     i know there is still a long way to go and so much could go wrong but for today I am loving looking forward   

     all of you out there have good luck and lots of sticky baby dust coming your way


----------



## JDG1

Congrats Tommo2b

What great news 

Can I ask whether you had any symptoms and is so if they were constant - I'm due to test on 2nd (which was the same as you).

Jxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Congrats Tommo2b.  Here's to a happy and successful pregnancy.


Spicey Hang in there girl.  I      to that it is just spotting.  Will be thinking of you.


Hope everyone else is bearing up okay.  I still have no symptoms apart from      every night cos I feel so certain it has not worked.  I am sick of taking the progestrone support cos just feel it is all so pointless but I carrying on anyway in hope that a miracle happens.


Take Care everyone


Ginger


----------



## Evie-Bean

Morning lovely ladies!! 

How are you all today? Up and down that rollercoaster?  Sorry no personals today still feeling dopey and not quite right from the GA yesterday!! I have got a horrific sore throat from yesterday, I came round coughing which was bit weird!! Feeling a bit fluey today which I didn't have last time but then lots of things have been different this time.

Anyway they managed to retrieve 7 little eggies and have had a call that 5 have made it through to this morning which I'm very happy with, so my ET is tomorrow afternoon. The hospital are going to ring again tomorrow morning to update me. 

     to you all

Evie xxx


----------



## littlepigeon67

Hi girls,

Tommo - fab news! hope that line gets stronger and stronger!

Spicey and Katben - hang on in there, it's not all over yet.    to you both

Ginger baby - i'm with you, sort of resigned myself to it not working, due to lack of symptoms. To be honest feeling a bit indifferent to it today (after a few days of being an emotional wreck) and trying to get on and achieve some things today!

Evie bean - heaps of luck for ET tomm.   

Look after yourselves girls and lets hope for some encouraging news very soon.

Lot of love

LP xx


----------



## tommo2b

Thanks ladies - cant stop smilin at mo     stays that way 

JDG1 - I have been quite bloated and had quite bad cramps all the time and really tender boobs (altho they have been like that since stimms?) strangely enough these symptoms seem to be easing slightly now tho still there but not as bad, not sure if it is because i'm gettin used to the Utrogestan r what?

Try not to analyse symptoms or lack of though as from reading all the posts out there everyone is different - i know thats easier said than done though but hey your doin really well on your 2ww and not testing  i couldn't cope any longer lol

Good luck I hope you get your   on Sun   

Good look to all and so impressed how well you all doin on the wait....feel like rite little cheat lol xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Congratulations Tommo2b, you must be floating on    - enjoy!

I'm 4dp5dt and my symptoms are bloated - (had 38 eggs retrieved, shared half with my recipient) , very tired, sore boobs and odd mild cramps....but have to say, I'm not tempted to test yet, ignorance is bliss and enjoying the "maybe" just now     

Lots of love to you all, Hannah x x x


----------



## Scabigail

Afternoon ladies, 

Tommo2b - congratulations - fab news for you - hopefully plain sailing from now on.

Evie - good luck tomorrow - hope all goes well and you have some lovely little embies tomorrow.

Ginger and Little Pigeon - I know its really hard to stay positive all the time, i guess - at least if you think the worst you wont be disappointed? - but everyone has to have a little hope otherwise whats the point in putting ourselves through all of this? sending you both big  

AFM - am having a bit of a bleurgh day today - had lunch with a friend when all i wanted to do was stay under the duvet in my PJs. Think this is the first day since we started IVF that i cant be bothered to smile. I have decided that progesterone is evil as today I have been feeling really bloated, nauseated and wobbley. If i could be bothered I would probably try to convince myself that this is possible a good thing but i think i will save the energy and go to sleep instead. I think some of it may be down to DH snoring all night  

Positive thinking everyone - atleast given it a try!

Abi
x


----------



## hannahDMP

Aaargghhh....does progesterone really have such an effect?? This evening I feel thoroughly miserable and on edge    my mood has changed from this morning   

Hannah

P.S. Sorry to be miserable, just wondering if others feel the same, sounds like you do Scabigail? Sending you a


----------



## Scabigail

Hannah

the feelings are all a big fat rollercoaster - try not to let it get you down because you will probably feel better in the morning. And even if you dont just hang on to the knowledge that its all for a good cause!!

Just looked back at your post from this morning - 38 EGGS?!?!?!?!? tha must be some kind of record!! When is OTD?

Big  

Abi
x


----------



## hannahDMP

Abi, 

You're right about it all being a rollercoaster - it NEVER seems to get any easier....am hoping tomorrow is a better day for both of us??

Egg collection is a long story...I was egg sharing so they put me on 300iu/menopur a day through stimming, I felt so full. Like a mother hen waddling around    I was very poorly afterwards and had to go to hospital for a day. Am much better now though and have been feeling quite chilled since et which was Saturday...this evening, I'm grumpy though...OTD is not until 6/10/11 which seems like an eternity away this evening.

I promise to address my grumpiness and return with happier vibes tomorrow girls   

Hannah x


----------



## Scabigail

Hannah, we are testing buddies - mine is 6th aswell - only 8 days to go!!!


----------



## hannahDMP

Abi - yaay, testing buddies....     

It's reassuring to me that today is as good a day as any to be grumpy if we're both at a similar stage of treatment   

    its happy news in 8 LLLOOOONNNGGGGG days time!

Hannah x


----------



## jack2009

Congrats Tomo!


----------



## tommo2b

Thanks Ladies  3rd test and back to 1st response - line much darker   

I know it is a hard struggle ladies and we have our down days and the side effects can b awful but in the end it will all be worth it when they put our little buddles in our arms 

Take care ladies lots of    &


----------



## StephJK

Hello Ladies,
I’ve not posted on here before but have been reading all your posts and wishing everyone luck!  I had my EC 13th Sept, ET 18th Sept (1 Blast) and my OTT is Monday 3rd October.  
I haven’t posted anything on here as my way to deal with the 2WW was to try and totally block it out of my mind and try and get on with each day.  This was working fine Tuesday when I started with really bad cramps which lasted around 36 hours, they felt just like AF was about to arrive.  However, no AF yet.  I couldn’t seem to shake the feeling that I would get a BFN so took a HPT this morning.......and it was a BFN!!!  I am absolutely gutted and feel sick and don’t know how I’m going to get through the day at work (currently sat typing this at my desk).  My DH has tried to cheer me up telling me there may still be hope and that the blood test on Monday may show a positive result but I really don’t think that is possible.  Is it?!
Congrats Tommo2B, you must be over the moon!!
I will return later to send more personals, as I just can’t face it at the moment.
Lots of positive, sticky vibes to all, Steph x


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning StephJK, 

You've done really well to resist posting on here until now...I had et last Sat 24th and felt ok up until yesterday when I've started questioning whats going on in my tummy!? 
If you're not due to test until Monday, then today would be too early to do so - you still have another 4 days to go....There's still plenty of time for the hcg to increase and maybe by waiting those few extra days the result will change.
I know its easy for me to say, but try to clear your mind of negative thoughts and have something to look forward to this evening, maybe a chilled out evening with music, something yummy to eat and an early night?

Sending you    and lots of           

Hannah x x


----------



## Scabigail

Morning ladies

Steph - try not to be disheartened. The clinic book you in for test on a specific day for a reason. Try to keep yourself occupied over the weekend and wait for Monday's test - easier said than done I know. Will be sending you lots of  

Hannah - how are you feeling today?? Better than yesterday I hope.

Afm - so far I'm feeling chirpier than yesterday although sick of feeling sick! Hoping to have a lovely day in the sunshine.

Happy thoughts to everyone 

Abi
X


----------



## larny g

Hi there ladies, hope i'm in the right place, OTD is the 11th October.  I know it says on the main title TTC with TX, I am TTC with OI.  Am I still ok to be on this thread?

If so, can you please add me to the list.

Thanks very much Larnyg

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## armywifegermany

Well im 11DPO. I had clomid 50mg on cd 5-9. I had a scan at cd12 which showed 3 eggs on the right and 4 on the left. Lining was 6mm. I then had a scan on CD 15 that showed 1 19mm egg on my right and 1 15mm one (the doc said this was a possible if it grew another 2/3mm over the next day or so.)I then ovulated CD 16/17. Im now 11 DPO. I took a HPT on 8DPO and it was  a BFN. Only took it to check the hormones where out of my system so any pregnancy test i do take i can be sure if BFP is a true BFP. Like i said im on CD 28/11DPO. I have had tiredness, naseau, I have really veiny bbs, lots of cm, back ache, generally feeling bleh. Also had AF feeling type pains. Is this normal or is this AF coming do you think?? Im a big irregular (between 30 -39 CD's) so not sure when im due but hopefully will be able to test soon. Im just praying it works.      Gonna try and hold out testing for another 4 days if possible if AF doesnt arrive!!!


----------



## pinkorbluewuddo

Hey girls x

Do you mind if I join this group?  

I am currently 2dp5dt and going insane already..  

My OTD is 10th Oct x


----------



## katben

Hey all,

Loads of posts since yesterday WOW! My fingers are crossed for you all   and  for BFPs 

AFM feeling resigned now, otd Saturday and wondering what the point is of carrying on with meds and waiting til then. Don't know how I'm going to face going back to work on Monday. In floods last night just thinking about telling people it hasn't worked.


----------



## bella78

Hello, i'm new to FF so just finding my way around. I had my 2nd IUI with femara etc aswell and now waiting! I'm due to test on Monday 3rd October 
Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## littlepigeon67

Crikey - there's heaps of us!! hang on in there girls!

Wishing all you lovely ladies lots of luck and positivity!

LPxx


----------



## angela123

hi ladies i havent posted on here as i have been trying to get through dreaded 2ww got my bloods today sadly BFN.....time to get myself together and start looking at life off the rollercoster of ivf...


----------



## littlepigeon67

Hi Angela 123

So sorry to hear about your news - It's such a tuff time for you right now. There's nothing to say other than take care of yourself, give yourself time to grieve and don't keep you emotions inside you - let it all out. So sorry hon.. thinking of you.    

LPxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All


So many us I can't keep up.  Just wanted to say :-


Angela123 I am so sorry it has not worked out for you.  Take time to grieve, cry, scream be angry and let it all out.  I can't offer you any words of comfort only     


Katben  I      for a miracle.  I feel the same way, period pains getting stronger, only thing stopping it coming is progestrone suppositarries.  I am off work on leave til 10 Oct but will also be dreading going back to work.  Plus I suspect a girl I work with may be pregnant just from the clues she has put on face book.  So that's something else to deal with too     .


Take care everyone and best of luck


Ginger


----------



## Briony :-)

hi every one, Angela im so so sorry hun!!     

i was wondering if anyone would know wat my dream meant and hubby kinda had same dream wierd lol.  I dreamt was out shopping whilst having this treatment and AF reared its ugly head was sobbing so much in my dream i woke up crying too!!  does this mean it not gonna be good news in a week?? im going crazy


----------



## katben

Thanks Ginger - I'm feeling a little better than I did this morning!   for your dreams as well as mine. It will be hard for all of us whose miracles have been postponed. I know how you feel, there are two girls at work who are pregnant, and my sister's baby is due in 2 weeks! Still, I'm looking forward to meeting my nephew.

It's so up and down, these two weeks, nothing I read, nothing I have ever done has come close to preparing me for this...guess at least I'll know what to expect next time!

Briony - My DH woke me this morning and I shouted at him because in the dream I was just about to see the results of a HPT!!!

Angela - my thoughts are with you hun

  for all of us xxx


----------



## Scabigail

Does anyone know if it's normal to feel mild cramp? Have had it all day. OTD in 7 days.


----------



## spicey

Wow so many newbies since i was last properly on here.

Welcome *Bella, Pinkorblue, armywife, larny, steph, bella* 
*Angela* so sorry to hear your news, what an unfair ride this is.  for your future 
*Scabigail* glad you're more  today, the emotional roller coaster we have to go through! 
*Briony* - Try not to go too much on a dream hun, with all these things on our minds, a lot of us im sure have dreams (or nightmares!) keep 
*Katben* - So hoping this unfairness turns out to be a bfp for you hun, Im with you. 
 *Ginger, LP, Hannah (mother hen), Jack* and anyone else i may have missed. 
*Tommo* - so daring, Im almost tempted to test! 

AFM - so glad the bleeding eased but im not sure how good or bad it is, of course a BFP on Saturday would be wonderful, but I'm not gettimg my hopes up too much. Just about to go sit in my garden and get the most of these sun rays!!!

xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Katben, Littlepigeon67, Gingerbaby and Briony

Welcome Larnyg, Armywifegermany, Pinkorbluewuddo and Bella78

Scabigail, thanks hun    am feeling much brighter today thankfully...glad you're happier too and are enjoying this HOT    ! As for your cramps, I think it's quite common, unfortunately its too common to say whether it's a good or bad thing?    Hope it's a good sign   


Armywifegermany, hoping the next 4 days don't drag too much for you hun and that you get a happy result come Monday! Good luck   

Katben, am sorry to read your story    ...my thoughts are with you just now...

Angela123, sorry to read your result hun and wishing you well for the future wherever and whatever you decide is next for you   

Briony, that's a strange dream    maybe it means you're getting all the negative out of your subconscious ready for a lovely, happy result next week?     

Hello Spicey    I've come clucking onto this site now as am in desperate need of some reassurance and others to go crazy with!!! Glad you're bleeding has stopped and am    hard that you get your well deserved BFP on Saturday     


Well I'm feeling lots happier although have got a niggly lower back pain, but it starts midway up on the right hand side (thinking I've pulled a muscle    ) Oh well, am going to try and enjoy some of this beautiful sunshine while it's here!

Love Hannah x x x


----------



## Briony :-)

thanks spicey feeling lot more    at the end of the day wat will be will be and im majorliy praying for a BFP like we all are!!!  Good luck for saturday     and     ur way hun!!

Scabigail ive been geting like AF cramps since yesterday i test next friday, so 6dp2dt, going crazy lol!!!  mite be the embryo implanting if ur on a 2dt as they say day 5-6 is when it implants, hugs hun xxx


----------



## Mrs E xx

evening ladies,

can i join you please?

my name is stacey, im 23 and ive had ICSI. WE had 1 lil bean put back today !!! and are offically PUPO !! not feeling very positive at the moment so in need of some serious support.

just to explain a lil bit of our journey, we started icsi and had grwat results i repsonded well to drugs. had EC on tuesday and got 11 eggs. out of those 11 - 8 of them were good enough for ICSI process, then 4 of them fertilised. was called yesturday to go in today for ET, however when we got there we were told 3 of our embies had failed to continue developing os we had jsut the one embie left. he/she was put back and now were in for a rocky ride !!!

i feel as if its all over right now, we went from 11 eggs to just embryo with no snow babies !!!!!

love stacey 
xx


----------



## SNOWY78

Hi Stacie, congratulations on being PUBO, I am too I had FET yesterday.  Sorry you are feeling a bit down as you have no frosties but it only takes 1 embie for success as I have read alot on Fertility Friends alot of women have gone on to have babies with just one shot.  Have a few days of relaxing and then try to get back to normal as much as possible, I am off work this week and have decided to go back next week, I didnt last tx and I went stir crazy being off work and at home.  When is your OTD?? I have an 11 day wait until OTD for some reason and I dont know why its not 2 weeks this time!! Has anyone ever had to wait less than 2 weeks?? Good luck to everyone having tx or on the 2ww.

 Jo x


----------



## katben

Hi Stacey,

The same thing happened to me hun. I was gutted at first, just had to think that the one we had was obviously a strong little thing, and hope that it keeps on fighting to stay put. I know exactly how you ar efeeling, but it's not over, you have one embie!! 
You are in for an emotional two weeks..but keep your fingers crossed..after all, it only takes one  

xxx


----------



## tommo2b

Jus a quick one

Steph, i have read some many stories on here of BFNs as close to OTD as 48 hours which have turned into BFP please dont give up hope as the other ladies have said we are given OTD's for a reason

Sending lots of     &      

   you get a different result on Mon!!

Stacey, i know must be hard to be positive at the mo and sounds like a cliche but it really does only take one....I haven't had it confirmed yet but have had three early BFP's so hopefully looking good and I only had one embie put back on 2 day transfer...dont give up hope jus take care of yourself and your strong little embie     

Good luck and     to all other ladies hope you get the BFP you deserve too


----------



## Briony :-)

Tommo when was ur Otd  jus me and hubby wondering what to do?, he got go work next friday can swap his shifts so was wondering if we could test the thursday night xxx  Congrats on ur BFP!!        , gives us all      xxx


----------



## tommo2b

Hi Briony, my OTD is 2nd Sunday) and first tested on Tues which was really naughty but I couldn't hold out any longer lol

I would imagine testing on Thurs night would be ok but they do advised best results are from first P of the day so if you can hold out and hubby can change his shift would be better.....sorry not much help at all really but dont wanna give bad advice 

Sending you lots of        and     you get the BFP you deserve  xxxx


----------



## spicey

He everyone

Eve been silly, could hold off any longer and tested a day early. Have never seen a bfn come up so dash. So annoyed at myself now, have left myself at home alone no doubt thinking of it all day. Already in floods of  

Good luck everyone

X


----------



## tarss

Hi Ladies,

This is our first 2ww, though our second cycle of ICSI, first didn't get to ET. We had two transferred on 26/09, so makes test day next Friday 7/10. Not quite a week in and I am already going stir crazy.  Have had a really bad month, lost my dad unexpectedly a few weeks ago,  everything seems to be going well with this cycle  , but as I said to my DH don't want to get my hopes up. Have had some symptons, but don't kow if they mean anything or not. Have noticed since Tuesday night am getting really hot during the night and am up at least twice for the toilet, which I never normally do, breats are quite tender, but I sometimes get that leading up to that time of the month, have had some cramps, wouldn't describe them as period cramps.  So trying very hard not to read into these. Not back at work until 12/10 and DH will not let me do anything, so starting to go a bit mad. So keeping fingers crossed and sending lots of positive energy to every one


----------



## Scabigail

What a beautiful day again! Is This our actual summer

Tomo2b - HUGE congratulations!!
Steph - how are you holding up honey? 
Larnyg - Welcome! how are you doing with your 2ww?? Have you gone insane yet?
pinkorbluewuddo - have you figured ou howto handle the wait yet or are you just going slowly more insane? Feels like each 24hours last a week doesnt it!!
Katben - sending you big   only 1 day left for you to go. Really hope you get the BFP you deserve. Will be thinking of you x
Bella78 - fingers crossed for you one monday -   for a BFP
Angela - so sorry to hear your news. Take some time out to think about what you want to do next and make sure its the right decision for you.  Thinking of you  
Stacey - all it takes is one so keep up with some positive thinking!
Snowy78 - good luck - hope your 2ww isnt too bad!
Ginger -   sorry you are feeling so sad - try to keep smiling and look after yourself 
Spicey - they give you a specific OTD for a reason so try not to lose hope yet and test again on your OTD!   for a BFP for you
Tarss  2ww is hideous isnt it. You feel like all you should do is rest but then you cant stop thinking about everything and drive yourself insane instead!! Be reassured that you arent the only one out there feeling like that!

Blimey - there are so many of us now that it has to go right for some of us.
AFM - I still have a mild cramp but its now so mild i really have to think about it to feel it. I would like to have my boobs removed and put into a box until they decide not to hurt anymore!! Its hard distracting myself because everytime I move/walk downstairs my boobs are a reminder of what is going on! Have decided I have to keep feeling as positive as possible - I go back to work on Monday and as a midwife I cant exactly get away from people having babies. I dont mind when they have tried a long time but when I get told that they fell pregnant in the first month it really makes me want to stick a pen in their eyeballs!

Happy thoughts to every one


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All


Just wanted to say to Spicey I am so sorry darling and I      that it changes and you get a BFP tomorrow.


AFM I am getting to the point where I do not want to take the pee test on Sunday cos can't bear seeing a BFN so may hold out for the blood test on Monday.  


Hi to everyone else.  To all of you having sore boobs and AF pains these are really good signs that stuff is happening.      it all works out for you all.


Ginger


----------



## Mrs E xx

hey ladies,

its FRIIIIIIDAY !!! WOOOOOHOOOOO !!!!! 
hope everyone is feeling good and has a great weekend.

afm - feeling more positive today !!!!! one is better than none, and if we have to do icsi again then at least i know i can do a whole cycle. however next time we wouldn't tell anyone that were doing it. its been horrendous the amount of questions !!!!

love you all 
stacey xxxx

pinkcat can you add me to the list for results please, my OTD is 15th october xxx


----------



## StephJK

Evening All,

Spicey - I'm so sorry for your result. I know exactly how you feel. I too wish I'd been strong and waited for my OTD. How many days past ET are you? It may still change, as people keep saying on this forum that people still get +ve results on/after OTD! Fingers crossed for tomorrow for you.

Tommo2B - Thank you for your message. DH is being amazing and telling me that there is still hope, which, if I'm not being overly cynical I believe. It's just hard to imagine things can turn around when you see only one line on the HPT. Anyway, huge congratulations to you. It's fantastic news. I hope everything progresses well for you. Is this your first attempt? What did you do after ET - rest/continue as normal/take any supplements etc?

Stacey - Welcome. Don't think of the embies that didn't make it, just focus on the one you have embedding at the moment. You would only have had one transferred whether 1 or 100 made it! It really is all down to your one embie. Sending positive, sticky thoughts your way.

Angela - So sorry to hear about your news. I know it must be extremely difficult to see anything positive at the moment but stay strong you will get through this. Make sure you don't bottle things up, talk with your DH. Thinking of you x

Katben - All my fingers and toes crossed for your OTD tomorrow - you never know. I work with a girl who bled heavily during the first 4 months of her pregnancy so you never know. All the best x

Hannah - Thanks for your message. I know I should have waited until the OTD but I just couldn't take it any longer. All the AF pains were driving me crazy and I was dashing off to the loo every half hour to check. Oh well, hindsight is wonderful thing.

Abi - Thanks for your thoughts. Me and DH have everything crossed for a BFP, but don't expect anything to change. Glad you're feeling happier now. Have you been enjoying the sunshine? I wish I'd been able to but been stuck in work for almost 11 hours a day!!

LP, Briony, Jo, Ginger, Hannah, PinkorBlue, Tarss, AnnaRosie and KT22 - Hello. I hope everyone is keeping well and makes the most of the sunshine this weekend.

AFM I am trying my best to hold onto a smidgin of hope that may remain, but, if honest I am sure it will be bad news on Monday. I was soo quiet at work today people must have thought I was being really rude but just couldn't be bothered to talk to anyone. I'm hoping I feel better today so I can enjoy the weekend.

Love to everyone

Steph xxx


----------



## StephJK

Hi Pinkat,
Meant to say can you please add me on to the list.
I was EC 13th Sept, ET 18th Sept (1 x Blasto), OTD 3rd Oct.
Thanks x


----------



## spicey

Thanks or some of your lovely messages.

Hoping that using the test the clinic gave me may b more sensitive?!?!

Steph ec was 15th, et 18th its tmrw

Xx


----------



## Briony :-)

hey lovely ladies im now 7dp2dt and getting headaches today and really bloated and sore tummy and lower back like AF is gonna start!!

Good luck to all POAS 2moz!!!  Fingers crossed u all get the BFP's u deserve!!! xxx


----------



## bella2

Hi there. I'm very new to this site so I'm not even sure I'm doing it right!!
I had et today and due to officially test on 13th October 2011!!

This is my 6th cycle of icsi
Fingers crossed for everybody before me


----------



## katben

Hi Bella, nice to have you here..good luck  and  

Steph, thanks for your message, I'm still a little hopeful!

Just an aside..my sisters tests were all negative with both her children until she was 3 - 4 weeks pregnant..if mines negative, do I keep using the pessaries just in case, until I've had a more reliable source of confirmation?

sorry for lack of presonals..too nervous today - can't keep track!!

Spicey, I've got everything crossed for both of us darl, lets hope the morning brings us amazing news xxxx


----------



## Mrs E xx

hey ladies, i was just wondering how positive everyone is feeling?
i seem to go in phases. 
im currently 1dp2dt lol oooh makes me excited to just think of it!!!


----------



## cornishgirl

Evening ladies

annarosie - congrats on your ET today, 3 Wow!  Hope it flies by

katben - good luck for tomorrow

bella2 - congrats on today, good luck

spicey - fingers crossed it was too early - good luck for tomorrow

Steph - don't worry about work, you just feel like that sometimes
Mrs E - glad you are feeling more positive - hope you're 2 WW flies by

Ginger baby - you need to do what you need to do, you may feel differently on Sunday but do what's best for you. How long before you get blood results?

scabigail - your post made me smile, but glad I'm not a patient - he he.  Must be a hard role to do when you want it so bad for yourself, you must feel yourself judging people all the time - I know I would! 

HannahDMP - hope you've had a good day today

AFM All ok today although like the my cycle buddies been feeling "normal" today which was a bit disappointing, I guess we've been through so many weeks of weird feelings, to feel normal seems a bad thing.  Also my colleague announced she's 3 months PG, 1st month of trying, it was an accident, blah blah blah!  Had to smile and act interested!  Grrrrr 

Hope you all have a relaxing and BFP weekend for all those testing.  


CG x


----------



## Briony :-)

Ladies am i selfish, my friend from work has just text me saying she is 4 weeks pregnant, i burst into tears when she text me, feel so selfsish!!! xxx iam really pleased for her, hubby asked why u crying couldnt talk for ages such a wicked person xx


----------



## katben

ARGH!!! Test came up BFN but no line in control window!!!! No more tests so going to have to wait til somewhere's open and go buy more, talk about prolonging the agony!! Inclined to believe the test though.

Hey AnnaRosie, nice to have you with us! Good luck!!!

Briony & Cornish, It's bound to feel awful when people around you get pregnant by accident after all we have to go go through..don't feel bad if you're upset.

Spicey, hope your test went better than mine x

 for BFPs for us all xxxx


----------



## pinkorbluewuddo

Hey ladies, 

Kat, the test must be faulty as no control line there! 
How awful for you ;( xx wish I lived near you so I could run a test over to you. 
Wishing you lots and lots of luck for today! 

Well I am 4dp5dt..... It's been a long 4 days!! Going out of my mind lol. My tests keep calling me from my drawer lol! I have no real symptoms yet, early I know but my boobies hurt and I have had some mild cramps. I'm certain it has failed! 

Like you Stacey I fluctuate between being positive and then in a flash I'm negative! 
Going crazy... 

Hope everyone is going ok. 
Good luck to everyone who have test days coming up! 

Have a lovely weekend  

Pink x


----------



## Evie-Bean

Morning Ladies!! 

Sorry not been around for a couple of days, have been feeling really poorly   My tummy is so tender that i feel  like I have been beaten up  !!!

Wow there are some many of us now I'm going to struggle to do personals! So for the ladies that have got your     for the ladies that have a    and for those that are still on this dreaded 2WW    

AFM I had ET on thurs and had 2 little embies put back (1 A- grade and 1 B+) the consultant said that they were very nice  so trying to stay positive! We also had 2 that were good enough to be frosties, which I didn't last time so feel slightly less pressured even though this is our last funded go.

Anyway my lovely hubs is taking me away until tues, only going to watch man utd play today and then on to Liverpool for a few days, but it's in a nice hotel and he wants me to relax and try to take my mind of things so I think it will be good for me!

I will try and keep up to date with you all on my mobile but not sure if i can reply in it?!

Take care all of you!!!!

      

Evie xx


----------



## armywifegermany

i think im out!!! The witch got me this morning I think. we DTD and then there was blood afterwards. It was liquidy and then went from red to brownish! I think this is AF. Im gutted and i lay there in my husbands arms and cried my eyes out for it not working. He had his tests yesterday and we find out the results on tuesday in the meantime ive got to see if i can get an appointment for wednesday to get to the hospital before CD5 to get my next lot of clomid! I hope his results come back ok. He keeps saying its probably his fault, lets wait for the results. I have no clue what to do. Im gutted that it hasnt worked. I was sooo convinced that it had!!!


----------



## spicey

Hi all

Katben hope you get a test that works asap.

Afm bfn really upset as end of the road for me now. Cant fund another cycle so will never be a mum and I have to come to terms with it unless it  becomes affordable. 
 to everyone else and hope there are bfps.

X


----------



## tigge66

Spicey

So sorry to hear your news. We invest so much emotion into this process as well as time and money. Sending you a big hug. I am full of a cold now so that is making me feel even more miserable. 

I will be in touch. 

Tiger x.


----------



## Moon-dust

Hello- please add me to your list- my OTD is today (1st oct) & i got a BFP
Still in shock, i feel so lucky. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Briony :-)

Katben: Hope u manage to get another test again soon hun and sounds lik previous one is faulty as a line should always appear in control window to say u have tested properly every crossed hun xxxxx

Moondust: A massive congrats on ur  bet ur over the moon (no pun intended lol) xxxxx

AFMHave woken up feeling more positive this morning resting up lots as back to work tonight so need as muc rest as pos lol, well as was still tad upset early hrs this morning i poas    and obviously got a  that is gonna happen isnt it as only 8dp2dt so is it too early to test still stupid i know for doing it, gonna def wait to friday. having belly ache on and off today and still got slight headache my signs that AF is due but here everyone is to  and sending out lots    to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Briony :-)

Spicey: Im so so sorry hun!! Massive hugs ur way hunni, were all on here if u eva want chat xxxxx


----------



## armywifegermany

Well I have no clue!!! Ive stopped bleeding!!!!! So it cant be AF!!!!! I have no clue what is going on Could this be implant? Im 13dpo??
x


----------



## Briony :-)

Armywifegermany im not sure wat it is hun are u guys ttc with clomid at moment? if so have u tried POAS xxx hope it not AF hun xx


----------



## bella2

Hi annarosie 
I've got a thread on the 2ww thread, just search for bella2 2ww and u should find it. I've already found another transfer buddy on there. 

Gosh I'm finding reading through the posts of the ladies who are coming up to or at the end of the 2ww very unnerving!  It's bringing back loads of deeply burried emotions n memmories as I have experienced both the highs and the very lows of a positive n negative result n even a positive than went in to nothing more than a miscarriage. 

I so wish everyone all the luck in the world n if u can't have the luck at this time then the strength to get through these difficult days and weeks and months ahead. 
Lol bella2


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All


Spicey I am so darling.  I know how you feel cos I am in the exact same boat.     


Moon dust Well done on your   


Katben Good luck for tomorrow.


AFM .  Been in pain since Thursday and started bleeding this morning.  Its not spotting.  I did a first response and its a   .  Now we were only having the blood test on Monday cos lab is shut on Sunday.  Sunday would be 14 days post transfer and 16 days post EC.  So as I have AF and   staring me in the face I know there is no happy ending for me and David.  So thinking of stopping progestrone cos doesn't seem much point now !!!  We are both devastated and don't know what to do next.  Cos it was our last NHS go.  Feel so cheated cos this is the first time we have got to embryo transfer stage and it still didn't work.  Feel so stupid for getting my hopes up.


Take care and best of luck to everyone


Ginger


----------



## fairymagic

Hi Ladies, I got a BFP yesterday morning on all 3 on my home pregnancy tests, had my bloods taken for the HCG which showed that I was pregnant but my levels were at 34 and the clinic like it to be above 50 at this stage.  I have to go back to the clinic on Monday for my levels again to be taken with the hope that they rise, any advice would be great, I want to be positive and happy that I got a BFP but don't want to get my hopes up.

Any advice would be great.  XX


----------



## Frangipane

Hi there,

Can I join please? I am my 2ww for the 6th time (no it doesn't get any easier) and my OTD is 6th Oct.

Fairymagic - just to say that a low HCG could mean (but definitely not always so don't panic) an ectopic which is why they want to test again to see if it rises. It should double every 72 hours. I had this in round 3 with an HCG of 44. Also a Low HCG level could also be due to late implantation so if it does double every 72 hours then that is a good sign of all is well. Fingers crossed for you hun! 

Hi to everyone else and good luck! xx


----------



## Scabigail

Briony - how are you feeling now? Still having all of those symptoms? STOP POAS until you are meant to do it - you will drive yourself insane!!!  
Spicey - am so sorry to hear your result. Look after yourself and give yourself time to grieve
Moon-dust - HUGE congratulations to you!!!  
Armywifegermany - it all sounds very confusing - will keep   for  
Ginger - im so sorry you have had those results today. I would be tempted to keep taking the progesterone until you have your blood test - just in case. I know you think it seems pointless but my clinic told me that sometimes people to bleed but then are still pregnant. I have read on some of the forums that people have had a BFN one day and then a BFP the next. I know you just want to move on from it all but isnt it worth carrying on for a couple of days just to be on the safe side?

AFM - Am pretty much same as normal - feeling half positive and still have sore boobs, no cramp now though. Getting quite nervous for thursday now! 

The lady 3 doors down from me has just come back home with their new baby - i told DH and he asked if that was nice - I said 'No' and he told me I was mean! The lady next door saw me hanging the washing out so she came rushing out with her 4 week old grandson so I could see him - i said 'he is gorgeous' and carried on hanging the washing out! My best friend had her coil out and then decided within a matter of days that they werent going to try for a baby straight away - she was already pregnant!

I think I hate them all!!!


----------



## Briony :-)

hey scabigail, ive got no more pee sticks till thursday night when go buy them!!  thought was symptom free but sitting here boobs are sore again and emotional crying at glee of all programmes lol,  not long till we both find out hun cant wait xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Oh thanks Scabigail.  Posting from phone cos I'm bed.  I am positive it has not worked in so much pain, very similar to the pain I had with miscarriages and there's lots of blood.  My next door neighbour has 4 children. She got pregnant with 4th around time I had 2nd miscarriage.  She just keeps having babies.  I call her the human baby machine.  plus my brothers girlfriend announced she was pregnant 1 week after my second miscarriage too.it s so hard not too be jealous at times.  Hope it all works out for you.



Ginger


----------



## Scabigail

Am really sorry ginger. Life is just so harsh and unfair at times! Thinking of you lots


----------



## larny g

sorry to everyone having BFNs, it's so hard when everyone else can fall pregnant at the drop of a hat.

Husband has just told me this is the last time we are going to try, don't know what to do, want a baby more than I think i want him, so sorry, feel really emotional now.  Sorry girls, you need positivity, not me whinging on

So sorry xxxxxxx


----------



## cornishgirl

Oh girlies, help!  Had a bit of bleeding today, not much, but at 8dp3dt (last Saturday) it seems too early for AF but ? too late for implantation.  Only symptoms are mega-sore boobs but no pains since Thursday.  This is completely doing my head in and been in tears this afternoon thinking its all over.  I know I need to wait and see - but you girls know how hard that it when you head is all over the place.  

Arrggghhh!

CG x


----------



## Mrs E xx

hey cornishgirl - hey hunni please dont panic, you CAN still have a late implantation bleed. maybe the embryo/s implanted and its taken a while for the mucusy/bloody bit to move down far enough to exit. if youve been using crinone or cyclogest then you often get a residue left and that in its self can take a couple of days to exit your body. IT IS NOT OVER !!!! KEEP CALM and positive and everything will be okay !!!! xxx thinking of you baby girl xxx


----------



## Starz

Hi All, 

Can you add me to your list. I had DIUI 26th September so will be testing 9th October - if i can wait that long!  Trying to remain positive and not think about it too much - as this last week of the TWW is just a killer.

Good luck to you all still waiting


----------



## bella2

Hi everyone
Firstly my hear goes out to all those ladies who have shattered dreams tonight;(. ((())))

And keep hopeful for all the ladies in their second week!  It really is never over till it's over. It's all the mad part of this crazy road we are on to be up one day n then down the next. 

I'm just wondering, although I should really know myself because this is my 6th cycle, but my questions are-
Do we officially count 14 days from embryo transfer or egg collection cause obviously egg n sperm met on that day?
Also,
Has or had anyone else very sore n swollen boobs from their cycle even before embryo transfer?
I think this will hinder me from symptom spotting at the end of next week!
I clearly remember from my first +ve I got that my boobs absolutely killed me, along with a headache in the middle of the 2ww that would not go away, along with crampy like pains low down and a very distinctive 'pinchy' type sensation on my right hand side. 
I also had these same symptoms on my 2nd +ve although this unfortunately ended up in a miscarriage but the symptoms were all the same. 

I'm just waiting on that distinctive pinchy feeling again. 

Sorry for the v long post but already starting to worry bout things ;(

Bella2


----------



## katben

Did another test yesterday afternoon and one this morning - both BFN. I just want to accept it and start moving on, but people keep clutching at straws for me, saying it might still have worked..their tests were negative for weeks etc etc etc... I know they mean well, but they're not helping!!

Sorry for the lack of personals, but I just can't keep up with us all, especially not at the minute.

Good luck to everyone testing today  xxxx


----------



## Briony :-)

Girls im panicking can u possibly get a small implantation bleed as late as 9dp2dt? as i had had a very small smear of light brown blood (sorry if TMI)  just scared as today is AF day!!! Dont want it to be the end? xxxxx


----------



## Scabigail

Briony - I think it is possible - if it is from imPlantation it's not that it has just implanted it's just taken till now for the blood to come out. If it's just a little bit of old brown that should be fine!


----------



## Sweetnats

Katben


----------



## katben

Thank you sweetnats 

Briony - my bleeding didn't start til 9dp2dt, and my clinic said it was nothing to worry about while it was brown, that it could be implantation bleeding, or even old blood coming down after EC. Fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## armywifegermany

im officially out this month!!!!   AF arrived in force this morning!!! Im gutted. It really hurts too!!! Not like normal is very heavy and im having a lot of stomach ache too!!! I am sooo gutted. DH said its probably his fault and now we have to wait until tuesday to find out! I had a good egg, good lining, we dtd lots around the time i ovulated. So the only thing I can think of is that it is possibly him. I have no clue. Either way im gutted!!!


----------



## vt1982

hi ladies.
Well ive officially got 3 more days of waiting left. I feel much more positive at the moment. However the temptation to do a test is overwhelming!! I am slightly concerned as my bust is now  NOT tender as it was prior to egg collection. Which confuses me!!

Briony- i had brown discharge on day 4 post 5 day transfer, i was mortified, so upset however this stopped after 2 days so dont worry too much. Im just hoping it was old blood left from egg collection or from implantation. 

Is anybody else due to test on wed 5/09/?? 
Gud luck to everyone xxx


----------



## carolineCS

Hi Pinkcat, I'm due to test on 15th October. Could you add me to the list, please?  

Caroline x


----------



## L21

Hi girls, I'm due  to test tomor and have had quite a bit of bleeding today so think its going to be a bfn!  
This icsi cycle seemed to be going so well with two top grade embryos going in and being told my uterus lining was perfect. I've avoided caffeine, alcohol, sex etc. Rested, eaten well...so am so gutted that's failed..and its so unfair! 
My boobs got so swollen and big during the 2ww, I had cramping 5 days after et so assumed it was implantation. But seems not!
Just really upset today....
Sorry for ramble and good luck to everyone.
Louise x


----------



## littlepigeon67

Evening everyone!

There are so many of us on this 2ww it's really hard to keep up! Everyone is in turmoil including me - I wouldn't wish this on anyone!

My blood test is 1st thing tomm morning and my only 'symptoms' seem to be bigger and tender boobs, major grumpiness for a few days and then the last few days actually feeling pretty upbeat, cheery and proactive - I'm baffled! I really am! Fingers crossed and hoping it's finally my turn! 

Sending huge       to all you lovely strong ladies - you all deserve you BFP's   Hang on in there girls!

LPxx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Hello ladies!

I'm so sorry for all of you with BFN I really feel for you all     All of you that are still waiting     that all your dreams come true.

Sorry it's going to be a brief one as having a bit of a rotten time. My hubs took us up to manchester to watch football like planned and on the way up an old fart bashed into the back of our car    We weren't going too fast but we still got shunted up the rd and i keep thinking about my poor little embies   On top of that I feel so unwell that we have come home instead of staying up for a few more days. I have spoke to the clinic today and they want to see me tomorrow as they think I may have OHSS   I just cannot see that this is going to our time this time, too may things going against us already.

Sorry for the me post just needed to share.


----------



## littlepigeon67

Evie-bean - you poor thing! thinking of you. Your clinic will look after you tomorrow I'm sure. Take care of yourself.   

LP xx


----------



## Scabigail

Louie and little pigeon - good luck tomorrow!!!
Evie-bean - look after yourself and fingers crossed the clinic sorts you out tomorrow.

Have felt quite positive up till now but now thinking that surely my insides would feel different if it had worked. Yes my boobs hurts but haven't had an implantation bleed and I don't feel like I could be pregnant. Am I just over-analysing?? Don't actually want to go for bloods on Thursday. Think seeing some of the others get BFNs this weekend has really hit home.


----------



## jack2009

Evening ladies I am 13dp3dt and tested BFP today! My OTD is Tuesday so hoping it remains that way! Cant believe it was so so sure it hadnt worked...was loosing all hope but hopefully was 3rd time lucky for me. I feel bad as I know how it feels to get that BFN but thought I would update as it gave me hope when other people posted positive news

Words cant make some of you ladies feel any better after a BFN but all I can say is dont loose hope please dont it can happen.


----------



## L21

BFN for me....gutted.


----------



## tommo2b

Sorry jus a quick one on way to work

So sorry Louie  please dont give up tho u will get there one day soon    

Congrats Jack     things stay same for you - am sure they will 

I did my official test yesterday (after 5days of naughty ones) and     i am absolutely over moon it's official 

Good luck to all      for BFP's everywhere


----------



## Briony :-)

Scabigail: Keep feeling positive, i was like that yesterday as was offical AF day and had a small smear brown blood so was panicking that my dream for this cycle was over, ive had hardly any symptoms, swollen boobs and crampy feeling in tummy, were still ahead for our BFP's xxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning All, 

Many congratulations for any    and my deepest sympathy for any    over the past few days......

I haven't posted much just because I'm way too on edge....I'm at the stage now where I really DON'T want to test....with my last treatment, I tested as of today (9dp5dt) and had a positive, I tested the next day (10dp5dt) and got a positive, but when it came to my OTD 3 days later, the test had devastatingly changed to a BFN and am just sooooo scared to test at all this time, be it false hope or not, at least there's still a maybe!
My symptoms over the past few days have been dizziness if I move around too quickly and nausea if I don't eat regularly. I had pain/cramps in my tummy yesterday afternoon which seemed to ease when I sat down and rested?
This morning I feel a bit crampy in my tummy.......aaarrrrgggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

Scabigail, fellow OTDer...how are you today hun?

Hannah x


----------



## littlepigeon67

Hi girls,

Tommo - wonderful news!

Sorry to the ladies with BFN's   it will be your turn soon.

To the inbetweeners, hang on in there girls.....

Just had my blood test I get the results tonite via the internet.... aaarrgghhh! I just don't know!! 

Love and vibes to all

LPxx


----------



## Scabigail

Hi Hannah - sounds like we are feeling the same! Am dreading Thursday! Am really scared about getting a BFN (it's not like me to be scared about things). been really tearful since yesterday as well. Back at work today for first time in 2.5 weeks so that doesn't help as I am surrounded by babies! Am also feeling dizzy and cramping. I had a dream last night that AF arrived so that upset me too!!

Sorry for the whinge - thing this is the way it will be till Thursday. I so dont want to go for those bloods!!

How are you coping??


----------



## tarss

Hi all,
Been a few days , doing my best to stay calm and relaxed, hadn't been doing too bad until today. Starting to get really anxious, today would normally be AF day, but still no signs, don't know if this is a good or bad thing. Have now started getting dizzy spells, boobs are still really tender, cramps seemed to have stopped, have started getting headaches, but that might be the worry, woke up this morning with a really funny taste in my mouth, am now 8dp3dt. Trying to stay positive but its just a little difficult today.


----------



## hannahDMP

Hi Scabigail, it's such a comfort reading your post as it's a mirror image of how I'm feeling too.
D/B and I had a tiff on Saturday and he said I'd been irrational and if he didn't know better (ie we hadn't just gone through treatment), he'd swear I was about to start my a/f. However yesterday was a complete contrast and we had a lovely day together. We just spoke on the phone and he said how it seems like strong mood swings.
Unfortunately, my hospital don't do bloods so we have to do a hpt Thursday morning and I'm dreading it as I'm petrified at getting a -. It scares me lots more than last time did, it can just be soul destroying though.
I'm on constant knicker watch and *tmi* but I seem to have more cm, like just before a/f starts....this is so tortuorous and yet I'm almost tempted to just let a/f turn up, at least I wouldn't have to look at a pee stick starely back at me.
On the other hand however, we could both be pregnant?!

Sending you       
Love Hannah x


----------



## Scabigail

Hannah - same here with the cm! I told DH that I didn't want to go for test and that we should just forget all about it and wait to see if I get in a few months - I don't think he quite understands!! I kind of wish I could poas but I have to go for bloods at 8am then wait 4 hours for results - it's going to be hideous!!

Sending you lots of   and 

Abi
X


----------



## hannahDMP

Abi,
Oh I don't know what's worse.....poas or waiting 4 hours for results....neither idea I'd relish. You could always get some HPT's too so you have a rough idea? Although it sounds like we're both happier waiting for nature to tell us!?

Am    hard for you, I REALLY hope it's a happy day

Hannah x


----------



## StephJK

Officially confirmed, it's a BFN for me!! Even though I tested last week and was prepared for the result I feel like I've been knocked over....numb!


----------



## Sweetnats

Steph


----------



## littlepigeon67

Hi Girls,

Just got my results and it's a BFP - yiiippppeeeeeee! Finally! We can't believe it! Soo very happy.

Steph - so sorry hon    

Love and hugs to you all.

LPxx


----------



## Frangipane

Hi Ladies,

I am so sorry for all of you who have had BFNs, it is so devastating and hard to come to terms with but it will get easier in time. Please try to stay hopeful and don't give up. Each time I felt like just giving up but then my desire to be a mum overrides all those negative feelings and I carried on. We deserve it more than anyone else and it will happen.  

And huge congrats to you ladies with BFPs! It is the best feeling in the world and worth all the pain and emotional turmoil. Enjoy the euphoria and I hope your preganancies are happy and healthy ones.

As for us still waiting.....its agony! I have done this 6 times now and still it feels liek the first time, this waiting doesn't get any easier and seems longer! 

Hannah & Scabigail - I test on Thursday too and also am so scared I don't want to go for bloods and don't want to do pee stick either. I'd rather stay in  the state of not knowing like you! I haven't really had any obvious signs only slightly sore boobs but i put that down to the progesterone and has this before ET. No spotting which worries me as in my first pregnancy i had spotting. I have had headaches the last 3 days and last night had a night sweat. I feel like it hasn't worked again and am preparing myself for the worst on Thursday now.  

Will keep saying lots of prayers for everyone. xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

LP - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Thats fantastic news, i cant even imagine how you are felling right now!

Nats x


----------



## L21

Thanks tomor2b for your kind words, the bfn is hard to deal with. 
I was really moody with my dh the day before my otd, which must have been pmt! Then started bleeding yesterday, had night sweats and a headache for a few days before too. I felt tired and my boobs were massive. Now think it was just progesterone side effects
It's frustrating that pregnancy can be mimiced by the meds!
Xxx


----------



## Evie-Bean

LP huge congratulations you must be on   I'm so pleased for you! Tommo so pleased for you    Woohoo to Jack aswell you must be so happy!!

Steph & Louie i'm so sorry lovies, make sure you look after yourselves   

To all those due to test soon good luck, keeping everything crossed for you!!

AFM I have been to the clinic today to be checked out and I have mild ohss, a raging high temperature and a urine infection   I have been given some antibitoics  and told to drink plenty of water and bed rest. The nurse told me that all of this wouldn't effect the outcome but i'm not that hopeful.  (Oh and it looks like my car is write off) So basically I'm a right bundle of joy


----------



## hannahDMP

Numb. I weed into a disposable cup this morning and have just tested with D/B - 14 days past ec. BFN.


----------



## Scabigail

To all those with a BFP - congratulations
To those with a BfN - thinking of you all, take care of yourself

Hannah, honey, just as with the other ladies with BFN, I can only imagine how you are feeling right now. Devastated probably doesn't come close. What I can say though is that the result today may be unreliable because it is too soon. My clinic does bloods 14 days post ET and told me I wouldn't get a reliable hpt result until 16 days post ET. Please try not to give up hope and test on thurs as planned. Will be praying so hard that your result today is wrong. Take care of yourself. And try not to give up yet.

Abi
X


----------



## Scabigail

OTD Thursday and I've just realised that today, for the first time since ET, my boobs don't hurt. I don't think that's a good sign!


----------



## littlepigeon67

Scabigail - wait til Thursday hon, my boobs were less tender few days b4 BFP! it's not over yet.  

Thanks everyone for your well wishes, bananas and Cloud 9's  

and sorry to hear the BFN's   

Lots of love to you all

LPxx


----------



## Scabigail

Thank you LP and huge congratulations!!!


----------



## jack2009

Morning girls!

OTD done another test   !!!!! So So HAPPY!!!

Pinkcat can you update me!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Evie-Bean

Yayyy!! Congratulations Jack, you must be over the moon xxx


----------



## WJB

Hi,
I am just starting my 2ww, and will be testing on the 15th of October. Am I too late to join this thread? 
Love
Wjb


----------



## littlepigeon67

Hi Girls,

Jack - wonderfull news - you both must feel the same as me and DH - over the moon! 

Thanks everyone for all your lovely words, baby dust, cloud 9's and dancing bananas!!!   I so hope all you lovely ladies get your BFP's very soon.

Thank you all!!

Love and vibes, 

LPXX


----------



## Evie-Bean

Hiya anna! Thanks for you kind thoughts, I'm feeling a bit better today but my hubs has still confined me to our bedroom with the tv and sky+ bless him! 

Bless your mum, the're great aren't they! My mum has been to lots of appts with me and finding things to amuse me.

 that the next 10 days zooms by and we both have some great news at the end of it! Xx


----------



## Briony :-)

hey ladies its 11dp2dt and POAS showed a  , and had when went to toilet only on the tissue paper when wiped (SORRY TMI) pinkier fresh blood this time round will retest again friday but not holding out much hope now


----------



## spicey

Hi,

Sorry I've been off the radar, have been trying to come to terms with my BFN, finding it very hard back at work. Went into a local beauty salon for a price list and the woman noticed my nails had grown naturally. she asked if I was pregnant so of course yesterday afternoon was awful .

Thanks to Scabigail, gingerbaby, brionay and tigge for your well wishes.

Good luck everyone

S


----------



## martessvic

Spicey and Briony in tears reading your updates,    its an emotional rollercoster.

I am only 5 days in and  I have gone from feeling pregnant to feeling emotional and less positive.  Need to start being more positive.  Got some little pains in stomach and hoping its not period.  Wish I could do a test now just to know.


----------



## martessvic

annarosie - i test on the 13th too.  How have you been feeling? xx


----------



## martessvic

Annarosie - This is our first time of ICSI, can you see my signature under this?  I had two put back in the one was 4cells and one was 7 cells.  I had the same as you exactly the same.  Started to think that I was pregnant as felt different but for some reason today I have been really down and emotional.  Every little pain and rumble makes me wonder whats going on inside my body.  Praying for no period.  I am back in work and in a way wish I wasn't as does not seem to helping at all, every time I get stressed out I try and calm down as don't want to cause problems for embryos.  I have had to go into toilet twice to stop myself from crying.  After ten years of just accepting that we wont have children to now have to sit and wait two weeks is a killer.  What about you have you done this before?


----------



## StephJK

Moondust, Jack2009, LP and anyone else i've missed congratulations on your BFP's. Woohooo! Soo excited for you all and have everything crossed that everything progresses as it should.

Katben, Louie21, Spicey my heart goes out to you. I know how devastating it feels to want 2 lines on the HPT and only 1 shows. Take care of yourselves xx

Sweetnats, LP, Eviebean - thanks for your hugs. I have my fingers crossed that it'll be good news for you all.

Eviebean how are you feeling now?

To everyone else part way through their 2ww good luck! Try not to obsess over everything, although I know it's easier said than done.

AFM really struggling today. Had to take the afternoon as holiday as couldn't concentrate and kept breaking down at my desk. Lets hope tomorrow is easier.


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx

Hi ladies, can I join you all please  

We've just had our first IVF and I have 1 perfect little blast on board as of yesterday! My otd is 12th oct.

Been enjoying relaxing today and will do for the rest of the week. Best of luck to everyone    Great to see there have been some BFPs already and hopefully many more to come.

xx


----------



## carolineCS

Good news on your blasty, HoneyMonster! Not long until OTD xx


----------



## Briony :-)

Morning ladies i tested again today 12dp2dt and still got a BFN is this the end for me or is their still a light chance could get a BFP friday i even tested with a first response!!! :-(


----------



## pinkorbluewuddo

Hey all, 

How are you all doing? 

Congrats to all the girls who have BFPs  

Big hugs for anyone who has got a BFN xx 

Briony, I would stay positive xx you are only 14DPO and I'm sure it has happened later for some girls xx 

xx


----------



## vt1982

hey ladies.
My heat goes out to all you ladies with BFN. I had OTD today. however i couldnt wait any longer so tested last night. To find a BFP. I am overwhlmed, feeling lots of different emotions right now as i was so sure it hadnt worked or i didnt want to beleive it had just in case i was disappointed.
Hang in their ladies there is still hope and i beleive you should wait until your OTD, as my pee sticks still only show a faint line. 

Thinking offf you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx

Morning ladies, thanks for the welcome 

And what wonderful news to start off the morning, congratulations on your  VT, brilliant news!! 

It's good to see some familiar names here 

Annarosie - your otd is just a day after mine, do you think you will hold out until your otd? My sis b.day is 11th so may test that day, so only one day early! I replied to you in the cycle thread, but I work from home for my Oh's business so I'm really lucky that way. I can have my feet up and do work at the same time  but I'm not doing any work for him this week!

Briony - I mentioned in the other thread, but will put it here too. The way the tests are manufactured means that every single test will vary in sensitivity slightly, even those from exactly the same box! So the one you took yesterday with the faint line could have been a bit more sensitve than today's one. It makes a big difference in the early days. Keeping my FX for you for friday.

xx


----------



## vt1982

thankyou so much honey monster, Im keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that everything continues to work. Congratulation with having the 1 blast on board. im thinking and praying for you all. xxx


----------



## Marianna-Petros

This is a good news week after all, I wish it will be a good news month for all of us too   

We had a positive from my test. I'm thrilled and scared at the same time. I hope it hangs in there this time.


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx

Annarosie - I'm not telling oh if I test early, if it's a bfp then I'm going to pretend when we test together that I haven't done one yet  Luckily I had a blast as I started getting really sore (.)(.)s and feeling nauseous before I had it put back, otherwise I would have convinced myself I was preg!! What about you? How are you feeling about it all.....positive, indifferent?

VT - thank you! I hope you have a very happy & healthy 9 months

Marianna-Petros - brilliant news!! Congratulations on your   Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months

I hope this is a sign of things to come for all of us on here.


----------



## bella2

Hi Everyone out there

Brionny, I have been foillowing your very obviously desperate pleas for hope, I really hope you turn out to be one of those dispite it all stories!  I Know exactly what your going through.

Annarosie, How is your first part of the 2ww going? Im finding mine going ok, although everytime I meet someone, I always get the question 'Well How do you feel?, Can you feel anything yet?' I feel like shouting at them all just leave me alone and I will let you know when and if I feel anything!!

I had a horrendous bug on Sunday and Monday and it made me feel quite dispondant, but Im coming round again.

MMM Symptom spotting?, well apart from getting a few crampy like sensations in the ovary areq, Im waiting on the very distinctive pinchy feelings I got before. I think Ill prob test on day 12 thats if AF doesnt appeae sooner, as my Af came before the test days on the -ve cycles.

I,m staying at home for the duration, will be busy this weekend with cinema with girlies, party for my son's friends, my son's football training etc. The truth the told, Im dreding next week, because I know what tormoil I will be putting myself through!

I really do feel the pain in all the threads and it brings back soooo many memories

 *Bella2*


----------



## larny g

Hi ladies, congrats to all with BFPs and so sorry for all with BFNs.

I am six days away from OTD.  Had to go to docs yesterday with urine infection, wasgiven amoxycillin and told it was ok if pregnant.  I started taking it last night but scared it's not doing any good.  Also having severe cramps yesterday and today, although boobs are still big and dark.  Scared to go out as worried in case I pee myself like that lady on Little Britain"eh, eh, ehhhhhh".

Also got bad headache and thinking its all gone boobs up.  Has anyone else had any urine infections? 

Sorry to moan on, am a really positive person and trying not to whinge but feeling with the cramps that AF will soon be here, if my OTD is 11th oct, would it be too early yet to get AF?

Would be grateful if anyone has any info

Thanks Larny xxxxx


----------



## Scabigail

Afternoon ladies!!

Congratulations to all those with a BFP!

Briony - am sure I have said this before - STOP POAS until you are meant to because the results will be unreliable whatever it is!

AFM - OTD tomorrow. Am swinging between positive, negative and fatalistic. What will be will be! DH has day off tomorrow but will leave him in bed when I go for my 8am appointment for bloods. Will then go home, put pjs back on and will hide under the duvet till I get the call at lunchtime!


----------



## vt1982

all the best scabigail for tommorow. I await your results. Keep positive xxx


----------



## Mrs E xx

good afternoon ladies,

thought id pop over here and have a go at posting here lol. i dont know how you lovely ladies keep up with everythnig, i find it hard enough keeping up with jsut the cycle buddys board, but i notice many of you post all over the place lol.

AFM - i am now 6dp2dt (wow feels wierd saying that) and have NO SYMPTOMS AT ALL !!! i get a few cramps 2 hours after doing crinone gel but nothing !!! does this mean something ? now im starting to think about it all lol. my natural AF is due sunday so im hoping it doesnt come !!!!! lol.

feeling quite positive today and taking it easy lol. can not wait till next sat (OTD) !!!!!!
love stacey


----------



## KT22

AAHHH Well i have tested today ( due to test tomorrow) and got a very quick and very dark BFP!!

So excited, but now starting to doubt myself for testing a day early. Could this still be the booster of pregnyl (5000ui) i had 9 days ago or should this all be gone now

Going out of my mind here, Lol. 

So sorry of the lack of personals but am just so nervous


----------



## Frangipane

Hi Scabigail,

I am testing tomorrow too! I am so scared now but I know its going to be a negative. I don't have any symptoms apart from awful headaches for the last 4 days and my boobs don't even feel sore anymore. No spotting which I had in my first round when I got a BFP so i don't think any have implanted. Got to go for bloods in the morning but don't know if to POAS first to get it out if the way. Feeling so low now, can't face round 7.  

Hi to everyone else, sorry can't be more positive. xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Frangipane, 

Am just writing to send you some        and        I hear your pain and understand where you're coming from...although you've had a longer journey than me (only my 2nd ivf treatment).
I am due to test tomorrow too...but did the daft thing of testing early (Monday) 9dp5dt and got a BFN. Have been spotting ever since. I shall test tomorrow morning just to confirm and then will ring my clinic and start planning a FET asap.

Stay strong and I really hope you have some good news tomorrow.........





Many congratulations to all the BFP's over the past few days, you ALL deserve them so much and wish you happy, healthy pregnancies ahead.

Love Hannah x x x


----------



## Evie-Bean

how is everyone today?

VT, KT, Marianna woohoo my lovelies, congratulations    so happy for you all!

To any BFN's so sorry huns   

Briony try not to get too downhearted hun, your still a full 2 days away from otd alot of things change in that time. There's a reason they give us a otd hun.   

Good luck to Frangipane and Scabigail for tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you that all your dreams come true   

Mrs E i too suffer from a few strange pains after crinone gel but nothing else, no sore boobs or any other type of symptom. But i'm trying not to read to much into it as in my first cycle i got quite a lot of cramping and bloating and I got a BFN. Stay positive hun!

Larny i too have had a urine infection (along with mild ohss) and am on anti-biotics which the clinic prescribed me on monday and i'm only really feeling better in that area today. Have also had a thumping head for a couple of days but think that was to do with the fever i had because of the infection? I asked the nurse at the fertiltiy clinic if she thought that the probs that i had had would have a negative outcome to this cycle and she assured me it would have no bearing as what will be will be. So going to have to try to believe her   Get well soon hun.

AFM- I am feeling much better today i have even made it out of bed and got dressed into something other than pj's!! Not really feeling any type of symptoms, so a bit indifferent as to what is going on.  The only thing I noticed yesterday and today was (sorry bit tmi alert!) than when i went for my 1st wee after crinone gel i got sort of pink red spot of the gel on the tissue, but not at any other time of the day. So not really sure what to make of that? I don't remember that in my 1st cycle, any ideas?

Sorry if i've missed anybody still trying to get brain back to normal!! 

Evie xx


----------



## martessvic

Quick question.  What does it mean when people put 5dpt3dt?

Trying to stop myself doing a early test, if it said positive could it be a fake positive?


----------



## Mrs E xx

hey hun the 5dp3dt means 5 Days Passed 3 Day Transfer (5dp3dt)

in regards to testing early. clinics set a date becuase they know best, they are immensely qualified and know exactly what helps and doesnt. if you could get an accurate result earlier then they would tell you to do a test then !!!

hope that helps xx
love stacey


----------



## martessvic

Thank you Stacey.  Must wait till next thursday then. its a long week already.


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi Martessvic.

ON our last tx, we tested a day early and got a BFP, we were so excited, and then a couple of days later my AF came, and it was a chemical pregnancy. So its always best to wait until test date. I am actually thinking of NOT testing. Like you would normally and just wait and see if AF arrives. But as DH goes offshore for 2 weeks 2 days after test date i would rather he knew before he went.

Hope you are all doing well

Nats x x


----------



## Frangipane

Hi Ladies,

Thank you Hannah & Evie-Bean for your messages, very kind of you. I will be thinking of you tomorrow Hannah, and Scabigail too. I am praying for some sort of miracle and hoping my body is just playing tricks on me! 

Hope everyone else is feeling ok.

xxx


----------



## locket30

Hi 2 u all   I am  5dp3dt, My test date is next Tuesday. got to admit tho I have done a hpt early and got a bfn  Hoping its just cause I have tested to early, I have been told  your body doesn't even produce hcg till 4 days b4 your test date at that is at the earliest. However I  don't think its worked. I feel the same now as I do every month a week b4 I'm due on.

congratulations 2 everyone who has got a bfp   

    for those who are waiting to find out

to anyone who has got a bfn,sending you loads of


----------



## Scabigail

Game over here. OTD tomorrow; bleeding tonight.


----------



## Sweetnats

HI Locket..

You are on the same as me, i am 5d3dt and test on tuesday, however  i WILL not test until then as i had a chemical pregnancy last time so dont want to get my hopes up. 
Please see below as to why you have a bfn, the embie hasnt even implanted properly yet. 

Try and hold out and remember, people sometimes get a bfn the day before OTD and go on to get a BFP, the date is there for a reason!!!

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


Hope this helps

Nats x


----------



## bella2

Scabigail

So so so terribly sorry for your wicked hand u have been dealt. 
Only time can heal your pain and disappointment

Take care

Bella2 x


----------



## bella2

Brionny

Really hoping your still on board. I didn't realise you were testing this early. 
Fingers n toes crossed for otd

Bella2


----------



## Mrs. Mish

Hi. Had a BFN in August. Going for round 2 now. Had 2 8 cell and one 7 cell transferred on Monday. Much better result than last time (only 2embryos a 4 and 5 cell). Pregnancy test is October 17th. Had six that did not make it (did not grow fast enough) so no frosties. Fingers crossed at least one sticks.


----------



## Evie-Bean

So sorry Scabigial. Do you still have to have a blood test to confirm? I  know most clinics like to check just in case. 

The disappointment is so overwhelming and it must be even more difficult for you given your job, make sure you take time to grieve and look after yourself hun     

Evie xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx

Morning ladies, how are you all?

KT - congratulations on your  . Wishing you a very happy & healthy 9 months. The pregnyl will def be out of system by now, I had 6500iu and it was gone 7 days after, it's supposed to be about 1000 units leaving your system a day which worked out right for me.

Scabigail - I'm so so sorry  

Locket - noooooo hun!!! Please put those tests away! I thought you were going to hold out until at least the weekend?! You can do it hun, we'll stay strong together, because believe me I really want to test but I know it's too early and I want to keep the dream alive for as long as possible!

Ladies, do you think it's too early to be getting symptoms? I'm 3dp5dt today. Yesterday I was getting a sort of 'pinching' feeling and wondered whether it was implantation beginning? And this morning I woke up and my (.)(.)s were killing me!! It felt like someone had kicked me hard and they were bruised. I've had tender boobs with the progesterone, but this is taking it to a new level.
Really trying not to look into everything but it's sooooo hard not to.


----------



## bella2

Hi honeymonster

Gosh, without getting too excited I have a great feeling about the symptoms u describe. I had that magical "pinching" feeling with my 3rd icsi which went on to b my lively son and also on my 4th icsi which unfortunately didn't proceed to scan date but I had a definate pinching feeling and that's the main symptom that I am waiting on. 

God I will b watching your posts like crazy now. When is your OTD?
I'm bit confused because people on here seem to b testing on different timescales. I has ec on 27th sept and et with 2 goodish embies on 30 sept. Am I testing 11th, 12 or 13th!!!

As soon as I feel that magic feeling I'll know straight away anyway. 
Fingers crossed. 

Bella2


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx

Thanks Bella   Wow, both times you had it, it was a bfp!! Do you remember how long after ET you got it? I did wonder about the pinching, it made me completely stop what I was doing...... Oh I do hope so!!

I've seen so many different test dates and always wonder why there is so much difference! My clinic say to test 14 days after EC which will be 12th, which seems to be about the earliest test date people are given, so if it's a bfn I'm going to try not to worry too much for another couple of days. Usually my AF comes 16 days after ovulation, so there could be a possibility I won't test + until 16 days after EC.

Did your clinic give you a test date? Looks like you are 1 day ahead of me so 11th for you?

I hope you get that magic pinching soon!


----------



## Frangipane

Scabigail-  I am so sorry hun. Really feel for you, it's so unfair and heartbreaking I know. Make sure you get lots of TLC and look after yourself. xxxx


----------



## bella2

Honeymonster

When did I feel the pinching?  Gish I really wish I had kept my cycle diaries now!! I threw them all out after my 5th cycle was no fertilisation n just wanted to b rid of everything related to fertility problems. Silly now I know but at that time I was so devastated I couldn't see into the future at all. 

From memory I think I could feel it at least a good 3 ish days before official test day. 
My clinic said test a fortnight after et but as I said previously my AF came before that date on the -ve cycles. 

I'm really hoping I'm gonna start feeling something familiar hybrid weekend but hey isn't the second guessing all part of this!!

X


----------



## tw4bb

Hello, had 2x expanding blasts transferred on the 4th Oct.  OTD 18/10.  Thought I'd come join you on the 2ww.


----------



## Scabigail

BFN confirmed. Red wine tonight!


----------



## littlepigeon67

Scabigail - so sorry for your BFN - thinking of you   

LPxx


----------



## KT22

Scabigail - So very very sorry for your horrid news.    No words can help when we have this news but hold on in there and one day it will happen  .

tw4bb - Good luck on your 2ww hope it goes quicker than mine did, lol. x

Honeymonster - your 'pinching' symptom sounds very promising. I have had that alot with this cycle and also had it with the cycle resulting in my now 19 month old. Fingers crossed for you   

AFM - Well today is my official test day and i have POAS 4 times    all have been    . So looks like we have a baby sister/brother on board. I still cant quite believe it and keep thinking it might be pregnyl booster still in my system even thou this is the test date given to me   .

Well good luck everyone due to test this month   and so sorry for those who Have not had a positive outcome this time, no words will be able to express you sadness


----------



## Frangipane

BFN for me yet again. The devastation gets worse every time.


----------



## littlepigeon67

Oh dear - more terrible news. So sorry Frangipane, it's soul destroying. Wishing you and Scabigail courage over these next few days.
 

LPxx


----------



## hellibump

hi can i join please 
ET 30th sept OTD 14th oct 2nd ivf 1 grade one 4 cell 1 grade 2 five cell and one frostie.
Day 7 2ww worrying


----------



## gizmilea

Hi Everybody,

Would love to join you.  I had two embryos transferred on 03 Oct and testing date is 16 Oct.  This is the first time I've had IVF and tried not to look too much into it so not really asked many questions.  Prior to transfer I was told the embryos were just 'average' and one was seven cell and one was five cell.  Not sure that he believed in these 'average' cells but only time will tell.

Congrats to all those who have had positive results and thinking of all those with negatives.

G x


----------



## Evie-Bean

Frangipane & Scabigail I'm so sorry for your both you must be devastated     Look after yourselves as best you can.

KT22 yipee    massive congrats hun!

Welcome to all the new ladies hope everything is going smoothly in your 2ww  

AFM- Half way through the 2ww now!! I have to say that this week has gone suprisingly quickly, think it was all the drama  I'm feeling much better now which is good and have got replacement car while they decide if they are going to repair or write mine off  
Still feeling a bit indiifferent not sure if it's worked or not. Having the odd cramps and twinges and a bit of heartburn and maybe my boobs are a bit more sensitive, but i could just be looking for that    Had a session of acupuncture today which is always good to relax me so that can only be good.
So just hoping that the next week flies just as quick, but with less drama!! 

xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Abi and Frangipane, I'm sooo sorry to read your news - bad news comes in 3s and I'm the third - BFN for me too.             
We tested at 5am this morning and have spent a long day away from home, just needed to gain some perspective.....


I really do wish all the rest of you girls on this thread much love and luck, we need some beautiful BFP's to make up for todays sadness.....

Hannah x


----------



## jack2009

Hannah, Frangipane and scabigail am so sorry hun!  

Congrats on the BFP KT22


----------



## bella2

My heart goes out to all the sad homes tonight. 

Take care

Bella2


----------



## Briony :-)

KT22 congrats on ur BFP hun!!!

Scabigail, Frangepaine and Hannah so so sorry to hear bout your news!!    

AFM:  Afraid to say im also joining the BFN club tested at 5am before hubby went work and got the S**T news!!  Oh well obviously gutted but maybe just wasnt meant to be yt dont think it helped having that horrible flu bug thats being going around always next time!!


----------



## vt1982

my heart goes out to all you ladies with BFN.  

AFM- i actually thouight that when i got my BFP the 2ww would be over!! however i am now even more petrified that this could be an ectopic and have to wait unitl the 20th for my scan. My clinic dont do bloods thereofre i have relied on pee sticks. Still seem to be analysing every twinge as i still have pains on both sides of my lower belly. Any advise once you have your BFP or previous BFP  would be grateful, Im worried sick and carnt get excited as i feel it still can go so badly wrong. Maybe this is due to a bad experience from my natural ectiopic in 2009   .


----------



## pinkcat

I'm so sorry for all the BFN's     

Many congrats for the BFP's 

vt1982- No the worry dosn't stop when you get your BFP....you start another 2-3WW for your first scan! Why not pop over to the "waiting for first scan" thread...here's the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=269198.1032


----------



## larny g

So sorry to hear all the sad BFNs.  It really is s****.  Nobody can say anything to help but you all know we have all had similar experiences and can be here to listen.

AFM, pain has now gone from tummy although still a bit bloated, boobs are still big but not so sore< think that's a bad sign but trying to remain positive.  Husband said he doesn't want to try anymore after this as it all makes me a mad cow. Nice Nice.  Fingers crossed eh.

Good luck to everyone else testing today and again so sorry for those who have tested and got a negative

Lots of love. xxxxxxx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Hannah & Briony so sorry for your sadness look after yourselves   

Good Luck to all the testers today


----------



## pinkorbluewuddo

Big big hugs to everyone who got BFNs xxx

So so sorry xx


----------



## tarss

Hi Ladies,
Congratulations to all those BFPs    , and my heart goes out to all those who have BFNs.
   
AFM- tested at 6.30am this morning, and BFN, now feel really numb   . Have spoken to the clinic and have follow up for 24th, so fingers crossed for the next one   . I think several glasses of red are called for tonite.

Good luck to all those that have tests to come     .


----------



## Sweetnats

Tarss   Sorry to read your post, Take some time and enjoy real life for a while, i know this journey takes over everything. 
Glad you have your follow up appointment booked

Nats x


----------



## Evie-Bean

So sorry Tarss    look after yourself xxx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello ladies,

Room for one more please?  I've had a split transfer done at ARGC, 2 x 8-cell on day 3 and 1 x beautiful hatching blast on day 5.  My OTD it Sunday 16th and I'd love to have a bit of company for the wait.

I'm going to do my best to read back a few pages to see who's about.  I'm having a very chilled day today and no plans to move at all for the next 10 days.

Best of luck to everyone. Fingers crossed that this is a lucky thread.  This is my 6th 2WW, please let it be 6th time lucky.

Dee


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi annarosie,

No symptoms from me, but did have a few sharp pains in my right side earlier.  On so many drugs and also Gestone progesterone support so they often mimic the symptoms of pregnancy.

Dee


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi AR,

Doesn't really matter how often I've done this, we are both going through the same anxiety at the moment!!

Dee


----------



## georgia2

Hi everyone! Can I join? I have just returned form the clinic following FET today- a 9 cell and 8 cell transferred. My mental 2WW head is on already- can't unwind  . 
I see there have been a few of you had BFN v. recently. I'm so sorry- its's very sore, I know.


----------



## bella78

Firstly congratulations to lucky ones and hope others are okay. 

sorry for delayed update. it's been a rollercoaster week - bfn on monday (2 weeks after IUI) and then saw the specialist on Tuesday who suggested IVF for next round. Disppointed with results and then started to get my head around IVF next month. 

However, then it's now Friday (over 5 days past test day) and my period still hasn't arrived. So been in today to have a scan with the intention of being given pills to induce the bleed but then they thought they saw something and have now done a blood test to check whether i am pregnant .... get the results tomorrow. Another wait!


----------



## gizmilea

oooooooooo bella fingers crossed for you.

As for me - not feeling  very positive.  Had transfer on 3 Oct and since had spotting and period pains but today nothing other than a discharge (TMI sorry).  Not feeling too postiive as they said the embryos were only average seven and five cell  xxxx


----------



## nutmeg

Hello ladies I'm joining you, please add me to the list.

We had FET yesterday - one blastocyst on board (our very last embryo - no more treatments cycles for us). I'm on a whole host of meds and test date is 17th October.

Good luck to everyone waiting and    to those who haven't been successful this time


----------



## Lopee1

Hello everyone, another lady in waiting to join the list! I am on the dreaded 2ww for the second time following ICSI treatment. 2 embies on board and everything crossed tight! Testing date is 12th October.......... 
Good luck to you all


----------



## cornishgirl

Hi Starbursts

Well officially a BFN for me this morning, as expected so now I guess I phone the clinic on Monday and see what happens next.  I don't know if the follow up will be at the IVF centre or the satellite clinic but hopefully either way their feedback will be useful.  

Totally unsure about what to do next - guess we need to give it time to sink in and hopefully the decsion will be easier to make.  Would partly like to try naturally again but feel that time is not on our side and if we are going to pay again we should give it our best chance, and sooner rather than later may be better.  ARrrghh!  

Hope everyone else is coming to terms with their news - both BFP and BFNs.  

CG x


----------



## georgia2

Thanks annarosie. Just had transfer yesterday, so too early for even me to think a twinge meant anything- and I can be very imaginative during 2ww!  Going to a 21st party tonight, so some distraction for a few hours. What about you?


----------



## bella2

Hi to all the hopeful newbies. 

Here's to a restfull and hopeful outcome 

A question to those a little further down the line please

I spent last night with the feeling or instinct of a fail, I know that we ladies sway all over the place during the 2ww n this can be normal to be positive n then feel completely distraught the next day, however I don't have any of the early symptoms I had with previous early pregnancies, 
Can crinone progesterone make us feel nausea? 

Think it's gonna b a long wait til OTD. Have feeling AF b here before then
Really hope I'm wrong, but I just have that feeling. 

Sorry to b just a depressing moaner, I just want this whole part of my life to be finished. It's going on too long!!


----------



## vt1982

hi Bella 2
Iam just past my OTD with a BFP. Which is fantastic however the constant doom and gloom and worry does not stop.  
During my 2ww i had a some brown discharge 5 days post ET, this then sent me off the rails, as i was so upset, just kept thinking my AF was coming and that it hadnt worked. I made myself believe that it had failed because this was easier to accept, as i wasnt sure how to handle the dissappointment on OTD. During this time i also had cramps in my lower stomach  and twinges in both ovaries which my clinic have said is down to the ovaries still stimulating the cramps were due to  the progesterone which relaxes everything downsairs including the bowel, this feels like  cramping which also feels  like pains  AF is coming.
I found the 2ww really difficult, all i can advise is that you relax but keep yourself busy. Every step is a hurdle i am now in the next 2ww wait for my scan and im finding this part even harder xx
Good luck xxxxx


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi,
OK if I join? I had 2 7-cell embryos transferred today and test date is on the 19th October. We had 12 embryos still growing but unfortunately none good enough for freezing. This is my first ICSI due to male factor.
           

Jenny x


----------



## bella2

Jenny. Congrats on getting this far, not everybody does so give yourself a big pat on the back!! Hope u enjoy your cycle because as well as being extremely tough it can b the best experience in the world. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for u

JT. Thanks for your encouraging words and I know exactly how u feel, your worry is only starting really!!

With my pregnancy with my lovely son I remember having AF type sensations low down for quite a while, maybe even as long as 4-5 weeks after I tested. It's perfectly normal and v healthy. 
I went to my GP after my +ve HPT to get my bloodstone because I was soo anxious. I got them repeated 72 hours afterwards for 5 days to make sure levels were doubling up nicely. You could try that, I think your GP would have to b pretty awful to deny it to u. 

I don't have AF sensations, nothing apart from the sixth sense of a negative. No sore boobs, no sensations in ovary area nothing like I had before. 
Only time will tell and I know this is the worst part of this n I have to try n keep it together for this last stretch. 

Thanks
B2


----------



## StClair

hello! I haven't posted before (been lurking about tho!) I had a blastocyst transfer this morning (just one as was my preference). First attempt. Motherfreakin' freakin' out at having to wait for so long to know!


----------



## jack2009

vt1982, I totally know how you feel! I got BFP on 4.10.11 and am totally stressing that come scan my bubble will be burst my scan wont be for another 3 weeks (am 5 weeks now) its dawnting. I went to tescos today to get a clear blue so I can monitor if the weeks have increased would you believe it they sold out! I thought that I would be more relaxed after my BFP but now sacred that my bubble will burst.

Dont get me wrong girls I know how lucky I am that will never be forgotton just wish I wasnt such a worry wart! lol


----------



## Sweetnats

HI Ladies,

Know what you mean Jack, i think because we go through so much to get where we are, and are so grateful for each step we get to. I know when we had our chemical pregnancy on our last tx we are now nervous about getting another. I think each step of this journey is a roller coaster, So even when we get a bfp we just know thats one more hurdle jumped and another to go... 
Make sure you rest loads all you lucky ladies with BFPS. 

nats x


----------



## vt1982

Hi Jack2009
Its so funny you should say that you have been out to get another clear blue, i have done exactly the same . Will be testing on Monday to see if the weeks since conception have changed as i think that is 3 weeks since collection for me. I feel so lucky to have even got this far but it all feels so unreal at the moment, my partner has gone out tonight to celebrate as he is so chuffed and he is thinking really positive. Wish i could be more like him!! instead im mopping around wondering what these twinges are and asking myself why have i got bach ache just on one side?. Im sure im loosing the plot!!!!


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi, can you please add me to the list. I am currently doing my first go at iui with Gonal-f, due to take the ovitrelle injection tonight at 11.30pm, having iui at 11.30am on Monday. Is this normal I am confused that it will be to late then


----------



## Irish Dee

Good morning ladies,

Hope everyone has some distraction techniques planned for the weekend.  Me and DH are going to go out for lunch today, just drive in any direction and hopefully find a nice pub lunch somewhere.

Anyone watching X Factor?  I said to my DH that if we get a positive, we will be just coming up to the 'safe' time when the final is on.   

 Pee stick police look away now!! 'Not Pregnant' on the digital today, but was not really expecting it  My OTD it 7 days away, but I ALWAYS test every day.  I will know one way or another this day week.  

Please, please let this be the one.......

Best of luck to everyone.

Dee


----------



## Starz

Hi All, 

Just an update - I had a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Keeping fingers crossed for a little heartbeat on the 7 week scan. Am in a total state of shock but very pleased.

Good luck to all those waiting


----------



## BillyCat

Hey,

Just a quick one from me to say I'm out. Started bleeding on Friday morning so didn't make it to OTD. I am sure there is something more going on than just my DH's poor sperm- this is the 2nd time I have started bleeding on the Friday of the 2nd week. Hope to book a follow up with the consultant to look into adding more implantation support in the next go (our final funded one)as i have tested BFP both times but ended up bleeding. 

Even though I didn't post much, I always checked in to see how everyone was going. Thanks to those of you who do post often- it means a lot to the shy ones like me!

I wish all of you the very best in your TTC journey- whatever stage you are at.


----------



## bella2

Billycat. Sorry but looking into it further could b a good avenue for the future, and as good and brilliant as science is, I feel ultimately it's all laid out for us, why me then?? I have no bloody idea what lesson we r supposed to b learning from this journey. It's sickening really, I just hope that in years to come medicine develops even more to give us ladies n our DP or DH a more easier and secure ride. 
Take care

Irish dee - u nutter!!  And also very brave of u, I really hope u witness those 2 blue lines appear very soon, until then fingers crossed n keep living the dream. 

Starz- well done, I hope u r the wave of luck needed on here, it just seems to b bad news after bad news lately. 
Take care and all those sensations down below are perfectly normal and will get stronger as time ticks by. Enjoy the experience and I hope u skip the more unpleasant sickness part. 

How's everybody else today?
AFM- I'm 9dp3dt Nd not feeling anything that would lead me to be getting excited. I have decided I'm not going to test, I'm just going to wait on AF. As I'm sure she'll b knocking on my door before Thursday. 

Bella2


----------



## vhopeful

Can i join this group also, had 1 9 cell & 1 7 cell emby transfered yesterday, both grade 2 but here's hoping they stick    OTD would be 19th Oct.

Babydust  to all.


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Hi Ladies, can I join you please? I am 5DP 5DT (2 little blasts on board) and feeling so anxious and glum and terrified it hasn't worked I don't know what to do with myself!! I was feeling so positive for ages - so thrilled that we got to blast! - and so hopeful that this will be our time. 

 Look away! I have also been testing daily since 7DPO (2DP 5DT) . . . wanted to see that the Ovitrelle had left my system and hoped to catch a very early faint BFP (using ultra sensitive 10 iu/ml tests and First Response) but so far nada. I know 10DPO is early, but still...

Also, can I ask about twinges please? I had loads of little twinges after transfer and the 4 days following which I took to be a really good sign, but since then they've tapered off to nothing. I keep hoping to feel one again but nothing  .... has anyone else experience this and then got a BFP please?

I know I'm being a complete fusspot and worry wart, but I can't help it, sorry. Any feedback/shared stories would be greatly appreciated please!!

Congrats to all the recent BFP's and    to the BFN's.

Baby dust to all,

Hope xoxox


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi Ladies

Not long for me now. Bella, i want to do what you are and wait for AF to arrive rather then test but the curiosity will kill me. Plus i am not sure when AF is due, prior to tx af came but when i sarted sprays af came on 5th, So not sure when she is actually due as surely they can be a little late after all we do during the cycle.
She hasnt showed yet and i dont really have any symptoms, only what i have been putting down to the cyclogest. Had some sore boobage, but thats about it, only other thing i could pin point is that i am  so so emotional. I am a real strong person i have recently been dealing with my 16 year old niece having Cancer, i cried when we found out and have been fine since then. But since yesterday i feel so emotional. I am ready to burst in to tears all the time. 
Again that could be AF, so its all such a hard thing to tell. Just want to know either way now. 
We bought tests today, but Dh said i cant test until tuesday OTD, but i sooo want to test tomorrow morning. Think he will have to hide them to stop me.. I know its only a day.. but its a day... 

Sorry to all with the BFNs, it does get easier at some point and you will get back on the ride.

Well done to all the BFPS, love reading those as it gives us hope!

Nats x


----------



## Mimi S

Hi My name is Michelle and I joined this site yesterday.  My OTD is this saturday 15th october.  This is my first IVF attempt.  I am 41 and DH is 47.  I currently have 2 embryos inside me (hopefully).  Last night as I got undressed for bed I noticed that the tenderness in my boobs had gone.  I cried myself to sleep.  I have just noticed some blood after having gone to the loo and I'm sitting here in tears.  Am I panicking unnecessarily?


----------



## Evie-Bean

It's all over for me again     I've not even made it to otd again (my ots is 13th, so days away!!). So completley devastated, just wandering around the house numb. I feel that I am never going to be a mummy and it makes me so sad to think that my darling hubby deserves it so much.

Sorry for the lack of personals my head is completley all over the place


----------



## Sweetnats

Mimi

Try not to worry too much until you know for sure, I had tender boobs to start and not really now. Also if you read some other threads you will see some people have had a bleed and gone on to have a BFP.  Hopefully the blood will ease up

Sorry Evie, Im sure your hubby loves you unconditionally. Dont give up hope. Just take some time out to enjoy each other and then make a decision

Nats x x


----------



## bella2

Hi Michelle

I completely understand your fears, although I really do think that it is way too early for any signs, even bad ones. Please try to relax, I know its impossible but try to keep busy for most of the day n leave it it the hands of the unknown. 

Take care
Bella2


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya all, i'm Sarah and currently on the madness of the 2ww can you please add me. I had a fet and otd is 15/10/2011

Thanks Sarah x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Evie - don't lose hope, I had bleeding and thought it was all over but I lost one embryo and the other one was still ok and she a perfect little girl now. 

Mimi - your otd is not yet near, its early for your period so the bleeding could be implantation. Has the bleeding continued?

Sarah x


----------



## Mimi S

Hi Sarah

I've just checked again and there was nothing there.  I thought the implantation bleeding would have been around the ET day?

Michelle


----------



## Mimi S

Hi ladies

Thanks for your advice.  My head and body are driving me mental.  Every twinge or lack of seems to be cause for alarm.  From what I've read everyone seems to respond differently.  I'm finding this waiting excruciating.  I feel like im carrying around this huge secret that I can't tell.  I dont want to tell anyone because I only want to have to deal with my  own emotions.

Michelle


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Evie, I'm sorry         xo


----------



## Sarah4eva

Mimi - you do not get implantation bleed on ET. Implantation usually happens from 6dpo to 12dpo. When the embryo burrows into the lining it causes a slight bleed, not everyone sees it. How old were your embryos when u transferred?

For example my embryos were day 3 when implanted so I have to wait atleast 3 to 9 days for them to implant. Sometimes they implant later. 

Sarah x


----------



## martessvic

Hiya, all those with BFG really sorry and try stay strong.

I am coming up to test date on 13th and really scared of doing it.  Its been an emotional first week, the not knowing and worrying about every little cramp.  I have had really bad headaches since friday, don't know weather its a sign or just looking into things too much. How is everyone else going as we head into the home straight??


----------



## HRM

BFN for me I'm afraid. Congrats to all the BFPs - enjoy this time. Hugs to all the other BFNs. 

Think we're going to give up on our own bits and go for donor embryos - possibly abroad where it's anonymous and cheaper! 4 times and no luck seems to hard to bear. 

H xx


----------



## roodle

Hi all! Can I join you?

I had 3x 3DT, grade 1 embies put back on Thursday in Cyprus.
I can get a HCG blood test 18th October or POAS 20th October.
I really don't want to test early!
Hope I don't go too crazy  

Good luck xx


----------



## Mimi S

Hi Sarah

My EC was last wednesday 28th and I had ET last friday 30th.  Thank you for your advice, it brought me back down to earth when I really needed it and to everyone else who gave me advice.  

Michelle x


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi Ladies

Quick question, has anyone been extremely emotional on the 2ww? I know its an emotional journey anyway, but i am a real stong person, and usually can deal with most things. My niece got diagnosed with cancer 4 weeks ago and all through my tx i have been real strong, however the last 2 days i cant stop crying. This is so not like me. Even when AF comes im not a cryer really. 
Is this the Cyclogest making me like this

Many thanks

Natalie


----------



## jack2009

Evening ladies!

Do you girls mind if I still hang around on here although I got my BFP...I feel like i am on another 2/3ww before 8 week scan probs last week in Oct and totally terrified about it!!

Hope everyone has had a good weekend!

xxx


----------



## bella2

Hi there sweetnats

Oh god yeah. I completely know what page u r on!! Since v late Friday night, Saturday n a lot of today I just burst into tears, up until Friday night I was pretty optimistic and quite cheerful about theoutcome whether it b good or bad but since then I'm an emotional wreck n I think I've put it down to AF rearing up the driveway!! I reallyhope I'm wrong. 
Since then my body temp has went up too as it does before my AF. Think this weekend the worst ever!  
I can't remember if I was like with the other cycles sweetnats. 
I'm afraid I'm of no use to u at all!

Has anyone else felt this?  Not just the feeling of uncertaintainty but complete overwhelming feeling to cry!!


----------



## bella2

Hi nats
Me again. Just readingthrough your previous post- r u going to test tomorrow?  
I so hope for the 2 lines to appear
Please please keep me informed. 
Take care
Bella2


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi ladies

And Bella thanks so much for reassuring me I wasnt going mad! if I hadn't been emotional I would have waited until otd! But sorry girls I just couldn't hold out so tested at 4.30 am this morning. I know , how early?? But I woke up and needed to pee and the little pee sticks we bought were crying out. 

First just the test window so was a little gutted. Said to
Dh who was squinting through 2 eyes. Oh well least we got this far. And we have some frosties. Turned the light off. Tried to ge back to sleep but I needed to look again

Then done the twisting thing where you turn it every which way saying. Can u see that feint line or is it me? Dh agreed. Said we were still no further forward as we wasn't sure. Turned the light off again. Laid for another 5 minutes and turned it back on again. 
2 strong red lines.

So so chuffed we have ticked another box. But will not allow myself to get excited yet. Due to having a chemical pregnancy last time. For us oh so optimistic couple. A bfp doesn't mean we are pregnant yet. 
We will test again in a were before we believe it. 

But still feels great. 

So Bella.  Looking good  just had a real hot sweat! 

Thanks for all your support. And good luck and best wishes to everyone where ever they are on this journey. It's a bumpy old ride. But it's one we have to
Get on and hold tight. We don't really have a choice! 

For those who got bfns. Don't give up. That's
My best advice. There will always be a clinic that can help. You just have to find the right one. I wad told by my first clinic I wad 2 old and 2 fat. I am now 2 years older and a stone lighter!!

So keep hoping. And most importantly. Keep talking. 

Nats x x


----------



## pinkorbluewuddo

Hey xx 

Hope everyone is OK! 

Sweetnats congrats on your BFP!!

My OTD is today but I have known for a few days that we have a BFP! 
I was very cheeky and tested early...  Because I am having immune treatment I needed to know just to prepare xx 
I am so nervous and don't think I'll be excited about it until we have a heartbeat  

Good luck to everyone who is testing soon! 

Big hugs to everyone who has had BFNs xx


----------



## Sweetnats

Thank you pink

Congratulations also! I know what you mean. All we all wish for is that bfp and don't gets wrong I am over the moon. But comes still with so much anxiety. 

Every step is another hurdle. X 

Good luck


Nats x


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx

Morning Ladies I have been awol for a few days to keep myself sane and stop myself from testing!!! But I have very stupidly pee'd in a pot at 4am this morning    Just had the urge to do it and now it's sitting in a cupboard waiting for me...... I don't know what to do!!
If I test and it's positive then I'll be put out of my misery but if it's bfn then I know my dream would have ended as soon as I dip that stick!
But if I pour it away and don't test I'm going to drive myseld completely insane today!
HELP!!!

Sweetnats - Congratulations on your  I am soooo very happy for you and just what is needed with everything that's going on for you at the moment! When I had a chemical the line was faint, it never got very dark like your's sounds. It's sounding really great for you!

PinkorBlue - Congratulations on your  too!! Oooooh you have tempted me even more knowing that you tested early and got your bfp!! 
See that's the thing for me too, I need to start baby asprin as soon as I get a bfp and the sooner I find out the better......
I know it's just the start of the worries but at least the first and biggest hurdle is over with for you!


Congratulations to all the other bfps I have missed. 

And I am so so sorry for those of you that got bfns   

Bella78 - WOW! Is all I can say!!  I really hope that the 'something' they can see is your little beanie afterall.     

To everyone else good luck, I hope there are many more bfps to come! xx


----------



## Sweetnats

Honey. 

I talked myself into it by saying if it was negative it was too early and I would test again. 

With my chem we bought the clear blue which said 2-4 weeks. So
Couldn't see how dark it was. 

Still such a worry. You want to about from the roof tops but too scared incase it goes wrong

Let us knOw if u give in

Nats x


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx

I did cave in and I can't believe I am getting to say this but I got my 

I'm soooo happy, but it's just the start of the rollercoaster not the end! I just   for an uneventful & healthy pregnancy this time. With this little beanie's due date being 2 days before my little girl's birthday, I know that he/she has a very special little angel looking down on them.

I hope that there are many more to follow!!     xx


----------



## Sweetnats

Honey

Posted in the other thread,.

but OMG i am so so happy for you!!!!!! Like you say hopefully this is the turning point for everyone!!

Only good news from here on in!

Nats  x x


----------



## bella2

Hey all u lovely ladies this morning

Big congratulations to u all

Enjoy the experience. Wow what a Monday morning, bet u won't hate Mondays anymore!!

Big hugs n loads of luck for the next few weeks and months ahead. 

Bella2


----------



## carolineCS

Don't the days just go sooooo slooooooowwwlllyyyyyy 

Annarosie I think your DH is right - only three days to go and you'll know if it's accurate (who bets that I don't take my own advice on this one??)

Am determined not to over analyse this week and just keep distracted at work. DH is doing a comedy stand up thing on Thursday evening for a local childrens hospice so that's helping occupy him, and therefore me a bit (anyone know a good joke?!)

I keep thinking I'll allow myself to be more hopeful if AF isn't here by end if Wednesday (due tomorrow). Does anyone know if it's common for AF to be delayed by the whole ivf/icsi process? I'm usually super regular (can set your clock by my 430 every fourth Friday!) so a bit weird to think that I'm due a period tomorrow, let alone if that's not reliable and it could come super late anyway! Realise I'm now waffling, but any replies gratefully received!

Caroline x


----------



## Sweetnats

Just a quick one. For all the ladies having ec. Dis u know it's national egg day!

Nats x


----------



## bella2

Just been to the loo with a feeling and yes my fears and instincts were right. Blood looking back at me!! 
Although I just knew it already I did hold a shred of hope that I would b in the minority of woman who don't have any symptoms. 
Obviously not to be for me, just can't do this all again. 
Lucky 7?? Think not
Just don't know what to do with myself other than cry. 
Just hate this at the minute.


----------



## MissA

Hi,

Many congrats on all the BFP's    

And big hugs to all BFN's..please dont give up..there is always hope!!    

Bella 2, I'm so sorry to hear that the evil AF have arrived!!    

I have been checking on this threat and reading your posts everyday but never asked to be added to the list  :
I had 2 embryos transfered on 3rd October and my OTD is on the 17th October (for blood test)
This is my first IVF attempt after 3 failed IUIs and TTC journey of more than 4 years  
I went back to work 1 day after 1 ET as I work in the office, I don't regret as the first week went so quick as I was very busy at work and didn't have time to think or worry about my ivf. However, I spent most of the weekend at home so i drove myself crazy and started to be in that negative mood that things wont work this time.
I'm back to work today and trying to keep myself busy, but no luck!!! I have another week to wait...not sure how I'm gonna handle it. Hubby asked me not to test early and wait until OTD. 

All the best to all of you girls!!


----------



## carolineCS

Bella2, I'm so sorry to hear your news. My heart goes out to you x

Miss A, I'm with you on this excrutiating wait - my OTD is 15th, and I'm struggling to concentrate at work. Which is a real pain as I've loads to do! 

Best of luck to you all x


----------



## Rebecca3544

Hi everyone,

I too have been checking in every now and again but haven't had the courage to post anything....silly I know! 

I'm really glad to see there have been some BFP's today but really sorry to hear of the BFN's too! It really is such a hard journery but stay strong and you will get there!

My OTD is 16th October amd I have two blast on board! The first week I was off work and we went away for a few days so lots of distractions but I'm back at work today and like some of the other ladies I'm really struggling to keep my concentration - hence why I'm on FF when I should be working.....ssssshhhh! I'm really starting to doubt whether this has worked and I feel like I'm going crazy but I am going to try and resist the temptation to test early.

Best of luck to everyone!! Mwah xxx


----------



## Mum-to-be!

pinkcat said:


> *Welcome!*​ *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st October Only,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Simply post your details and I will add you to the list*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pinkcat x*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
> 
> spicey, ICSI, 1st October,
> angela123, DEIVF, 1st October,
> katben, IVF, 1st October,
> Moon-dust, IVF, 1st October,
> tommo2b, IVF, 2nd October,
> JDG1, ICSI, 2nd October,
> Ginger Baby, IVF, 3rd October,
> littlepigeon67, DEIVF, 3rd October,
> bella78, IUI, 3rd October,
> stephJK, IVF, 3rd October,
> jack2009, IVF, 4th October,
> Reb-Lou, ICSI, 4th October,
> vt1982, IVF, 5th October,
> hannahDMP, IVF, 6th October,
> KT22, OI, 6th October,
> Frangipane, ICSI, 6th October,
> Briony, IVF, 7th October,
> MRM, IVF, 7th October,
> tarss, ICSI, 7th October,
> Cornishgirl, ICSI, 8th October,
> Billycat, ICSI, 9th October,
> starz, DIUI, 9th October,
> JessLange, ICSI, 10th October,
> pinkorbluewuddo, IVF, 10th October,
> larny g, OI, 11th October,
> HoneyMonster, IVF, 12th October,
> Lopee1, ICSI, 12th October,
> Evie-Bean, IVF, 13th October ,
> annarosie, DEIVF, 13th October,
> bella2, ICSI, 13th October,
> hellibump, IVF, 14th October,
> Mrs E, ICSI, 15th October,
> carolineCS, IVF, 15th October,
> WJB, ICSI, 15th October,
> Hopeandgrace, IVF, 15th October,
> mimi s, IVF, 15th October,
> sarah4eva, FET, 15th October,
> gizmilea, IVF, 16th October,
> Irish Dee, IVF, 16th October,
> Mrs.Mish, IVF, 17th October,
> nutmeg, FET, 17th October,
> tw4bb, DFET, 18th October,
> roodle, DEIVF , 18th October,
> jennyes2011, ICSI, 19th October,
> vhopeful, ICSI, 19th October,
> 
> [/csv]
> ​




Mum-to-be! IVF 17 October!!


----------



## Sweetnats

HI Mum to be

Can you add me please, i had ICSI and got a BFP today. Although official OTD is tomorrow so will test again

Nats x


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi pinkcat,

My otd is 24th October, so am now on the 2ww  Feel really nervous now, had a lot of discomfort from my right side all day now just hoping that this is normal. I so hope this works!!! Any advice for what I could do to enhance my chances now? X


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi Welsh Bird

Congratulations on being PUPO!! Twinges are completely normal. Someone told me its your ovaries settling back down. 

Just wanted to tell you my opinions, may not be right but this is a personal thing. With my last tx i asked the same question and was answered with a variety of things to assist, from drinking lots of milk, pinapple juice (NOT pinapples themselves) to eating brazil nuts plenty of chicken etc. and i think i worried so much about what i was meant to be doing. This time however i have done nothing at all. Just got on with things and lived normal, obviously tried to eat healthy all though i didnt succeed very well with 2 take aways and 2 meals out!! just carried on as normal although i have rested more. and i just got a BFP.
Some ladies may be able to advise but for me, i done nowt!

Nats x


----------



## jennyes2011

Is it bad to have just ordered 3 packs of first response with the full intent of using them at 6+dp3dt? 

I don't think it will be possible to wait till a week on wednesday for the result.

Jenny xxx


----------



## carolineCS

Welsh bird, congratulations on being PUPO!  

Jenny - I know exactly how you feel - I'm unable to resist early testing! (But I daren't trust the answer!)

Caroline x


----------



## jennyes2011

I'm an addict! I've already tested using one of my internet cheapies at 2dp3dt - just so I could see the positive result that you get from the hCG shot - but I didnt get one lol.
Won't be doing any more now though - till friday...
xx


----------



## Sweetnats

Ladies... NO!!!!!!! Step away from the pee sticks, you are way to early

the below is for a 3 day transfer

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


Also THis is from another forum about why you should NOT test early

11dpo - 1 in 3 tests *will not* pick up hcg 
12 dpo - 1 in 5 tests *will not* pick up hcg 
13 dpo - 1 in 14 tests *will not* pick up hcg 

Hope this helps, and if you are getting BFNS. that would be why!!!

I know i was norty, but i was 11 dp3dt

nats x


----------



## vhopeful

Just ordered myself some clear blue tests online, will try my best not to test before next Wednesday but i know that will be next to impossible.  Roll on the weekend, hate that i'm wishing my life away.


----------



## carolineCS

Nats, I didn't dare confess I(and also worried re Pregnyl traces) but I'm 10dp3dt and got a +tive. Am scared it might not be true so enjoying the feeling of my first ever positive for a couple oif days til I test again!


----------



## Sweetnats

Thats not so Norty Caroline

I just found this 
Every woman's metabolism is different, but as a general rule of thumb, you should allow 1 day for every 1,000 units of hCG you injected. The standard hCG dose is 10,000 units; thus, 10 days after the shot, the synthetic hCG should be gone and you should be able to test for pregnancy without detecting the shot. However, you should ask your doctor what the recommended protocol for your dosage is. 

Not sure if this helps, i was told the Pregnyl would be out of my body in 5 days, but i am clueless to be honest. 

Enjoy it for what it is, i would say a positive is a positives but to be honest i am still doubting my result. so cant wait to test againt tomorrow!

Nats x


----------



## Juls78

Ladies just to let you know i am hosting a 2ww chat night tomorrow night -tuesday 11th October 8-9pm 

If you need or want support come and see us.

        and    to all.

julsxx


----------



## Sweetnats

How funny ladies,

Bought myself another test today a clear blue digital. We were using it tomorrow for our OTD, but then i sat and read something about the test result time. And then worried that i might not be PG as the thing said that if your result came up after the time set then it was probably a false readin!!! OMG..

So i then sat worrying and DH said, well use the clear blue, i said but surely its best to use in the morning. And he said, well if it doesnt come up we will get another and test in the morning (£10 a go!!) So i tested just a moment ago... and the longest 3 minutes EVER.. and it said Pregnant 2-3!!!!

So i guess thats a yes then, now nervous that next time i do it will say pregnant 1-2!!

Oh the joys of this Journey!!!

Nats x


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Thanks everyone! 

On Friday I had 3 follicles on my right ovary - 11, 16 and 20.5 but nothing on my left ovary. I'm not sure how big they got all I know is that I had took another Gonal f shot on Saturday morning and then the ovitrelle shot Saturday night at 11.30. Do you know how many would contain an egg? X


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi welsh

Sorry I can't help too much I am crap at all this. I try not to learn too much so I don't worry over stuff. I think most have eggs. I know when I had ec they draw out the fluid and them check to see if there is an egg

A lady on another post I cycled with got 3 eggs 2 fertilised. One put in. No frosties and she has just had her bfp. So like everyone says. You only need the one! 

Nats x


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx

Thank you all so much for your messages ladies!  I'm still in a daze and keep staring at my tests! I really hope there are many more BFPs to come!

Bella2 – I’m so very sorry  Don’t make any decisions about the future just yet, just take the time to concentrate on yourself & oh for now

Lots of ladies just entering the 2ww -   and good luck!!

Welshbird – good luck to you! In the 2ww I just took it easy for a few days, I didn’t go on bed rest or anything like that but I didn’t do hoovering, lifting heavy shopping, etc (I had a 5 day transfer so just took it easy for 3-4 days until I thought implantation might have happended) I also just drunk milk up until then to help with the lining and made sure I drunk 2l of water & took my vitamins.
Other than that I just got on as normal.

Jennyes – I had loads of tests in too!  I bought cheapie strips from amazon, first response, tesco, asda and CB digi!!!!  I haven’t used the CB one yet though!
But please don’t use them at 6dp3dt, that really is too early! I tested yesterday at 7dp5dt and the line on the first response was v v faint!! I could have missed it quite easily, but it’s only because I used a tescos one too that I saw it was a bfp (the tesco tests are fantastic!!).
Good luck!

Caroline – It sounds like a BFP to me!!!!! I had 6500iu of ovitrelle and I tested with a cheapie test on the day of transfer (so 7 days after trigger) and it was completely negative! You would have had the trigger 15/16 days ago so that should be long gone!!! Excited for you hun!

Nats – If you are like me I’m using CB digis so I can see that 3+, have a look on amazon as I got my cb digi tests on there, they were £6.50 for a twin pack!


Good luck to everyone testing this week! xx


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi Honey

How funny, thats what i keep doing. I keep looking at the tests. I must admit i do keep looking at them but i have only done the two at the moment. I do want to do some more later in the week. I want to make sure the weeks are going up lol So will go and have a look on Amazon, Dh thinks im mad, he said.. you have tested its positive, its not a guessing game, you know exactly how pregnant you are. So just leave it! lol 
I do feel a bit of a fraud and a little lost, as i dont know which thread to post in now. I went to the Pregnancy threads but didnt feel like i should be there  
Spoke to my Doctor today and he was really pleased, i said i was worried about when i would know its not a chemical pregnancy and he said, if its positive its positive!! So feel a little better. HE doesnt believe in chemical pregnancies unless you test to early and get the trigger shot. But he belives if you test on test date and get a BFP then it isnt later, it WAS a pregnancy.
Have doctors today as well to see if i can get the clexane, although my doctor isnt in i have to see someone else. So will tell him my gp said he would do it 

Also honey i am not sure if you have an eye phone or not but i have just downloaded a fantastic free app. Which tells you exactly what is happening ect its really good!

Hope you are all well. Will pop back in a bit

Nats x


----------



## carolineCS

Nats and Honey, thank you for your encouragement. Needless to say, I've tested again this morning using first response and its a positive! I took some confidence Nats that your OTD was 14 days after EC - as that's where I'm at today (and AF due today) I thought it would be more reliable today. But no doubt about it, for the first time in my life, I've got a positive and it looks like I might just well be pregnant! Will naturally test again and it looks like amazon is the way to go for the cb digitals. 

Anyway, I can't spend more work time tapping away on this phone - better get on with some work!

Bye for now, Caroline x


----------



## Sweetnats

CAroline 
Well done!!! THats fanatstic news.... How exciting, I know how you feel i keep wanting to test as you never believe its true. 

I keep looking at it and smiling. Take it nice and easy and rest as much as you can.

Nats x x x x


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx

Caroline - YAY!!!! Congratulations on your  My OTD is 14 days after EC too (tomorrow) but my AF is not due until Friday, that's why I can't help testing still!!   I thought it was a fab price for the cb digi as it's about £10.?? in boots!!

Nats - Sorry I am going to end up getting you in trouble   But I also bought those cheapie strips from amazon too, they are about £2 for 15 so it is currently satisfying my need to test & see the lines getting darker! I just did one a while ago and it is def darker than yesterdays!
So will use the cheapies for now, will use the 1st cb digi on fri which is when af would be due, then will use the other one about a week later to see if I get the 3+, if I don't then I'll have to buy another pack    

I've had a chemical, I got a v v faint bfp 3 days before my af was due, carried on testing and on day of af it was neg & then af arrived bang on time. It def doesn't sound like a chemical there hun. Your little beanie is def well snuggled in!

I'm just wondering where to post too........ I think I saw somewhere there's a thread for those waiting for 1st scans so may go and check that out. Will you be having an early scan? I'll be having one at 6 wks so just need to go to the Drs in next couple of days to arrange that and then to be referred to the consultant!

I haven't got an i phone but have an android, I think there are some good apps for pregnancy on there too. What one is it? I'll see if it's on the android market. Thanks for that.

xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx

I felt the same Annarosie, was very up & down and had one really bad day where I cried all day convinced it hadn't worked.
If you have a plastic disposable cup, use that to pee in and then you can check the colour is concentrated enough or not before you waste a test. 2am I would imagine is fine though, but even if you do get up in the night to go to the loo, when you wake again in the morning it will still be concentrated unless you get up and have a drink in the night too.
Good luck!!! xx


----------



## Mrs. Mish

Aghhh, this 2ww is killing me. One minute I have zero syptoms, the next every twinge means something. Convinced AF was coming and so ran to the loo to check. One could go mad! I am definitley raging with hormones today and so work is a challenge! I am supposed to test next monday, but like everyone else I am going to start early. I have so much riding on this and since our savings is gone, it may be our last chance. Hang in there everyone and try not to stress too much. For those of us still waiting, the wait will be over soon!

WelshbirdWales, from what I have read, every follicle contains an egg. There are some occasions (particulary with older eggs I think) where the egg can "stick" to the side of the follicle and so will not come out with the fluid when retreived. I understand this to be rare and all of my follicles produced an egg.

Michelle


----------



## martessvic

Annarose and honeymonster - I have gone from being positive to worrying about slightest cramp to positive again. Went to work yesterday and within half hour of being there was on my way back home. Burst into tears and went to my mum's just felt really emotional for no reason. Worst thing is girl in work is pregnant, only about 7 weeks and she smokes, drinks, yet I have given all that up and having to go through all this. Can't help but look at it that way. I am not in work today may take rest of week off. Woke up this morning with stomach cramps so worrying again. Going to buy the pregnancy test today ready for thursday. Big hugs to u and try to stay positive. Xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Mart

Try and be more positive hun, cramps are really common in pg. And on a good note, i had a really good feeling that i would get my bfp due to me being VERY emotional. Also i bet if you get your test today you will test early. Once you have them in the house you will not be able to resist!

Good luck

Nats x


----------



## jennyes2011

Hello,
congratulations to the  s  - gives me hope.
I am 3dp3dt and getting twinges in my cervix area. Could this be just the progesterone? or perhaps its just because of my swollen ovaries?
I'm symptom spotting already! 
Jenny x


----------



## Sweetnats

Jenny

I tried to look at it like this, day of EC is when you ovulate, so if you are 3 dpt you are probably about 3 weeks pregnant. If this was not IVF you would not really be getting any symptoms too early. 
Most people do not know they could be pregnant until at least when they miss a period! Which  will be your test date! So for me i put any symptoms down to my pesseries. 
I was told that the twinges i felt we my ovaries were settling back down.

Good luck and hope it all goes really well!

Nats x


----------



## Cornelia79

Hello fellow 2ww 

Well, I had my ET today and I thought to join you lovely bunch here! I had 2 expanded blasts transferred and go in for a bloodtest  on Oct,20. Was really happy when doc told me that! So my 2ww is only 9 days long. Had IVF in South Africa and flying back home Oct 22nd..

Congrats with all the BFP !!! Wow!!! 

xxx


----------



## tw4bb

I had my ET last Tuesday, 2x expanding blasts.  So 8dp5dt and I have just done two tests which have both come up BFP !  CB digital said 2-3 weeks, and Lloyds own brand, came up instantly with a very strong X.  I'm in shock...  OTD is not until next Tuesday and am quite crampy today, just hoping AF doesn't come and wash it all away...


----------



## Cornelia79

tw4dd  -  WOW hun!!    Take it easy now and look after yourself! Are you going for an early scan?


----------



## gizmilea

wow all these lovely BFPs - congratulations - very exiting!

AFM - (look away if you don't want TMI) - Yesterday was mortified to think I'd started bleeding. Anyway all day just a brown sludgy spot.......... bit more today - not enough for a tampon and certainally doesn't require a towel to be changed.  OTD is Sunday so I'm praying it is implantation and I am looking at a positive.  Had to have a sneaky test ( I know it is very early) and that was a negative but I only had ec on 30 Sept with embryos going back on 3 Oct so there is hope yet! x


----------



## carolineCS

Tw4dd, congratulations!! That's wonderful news. Make sure you look after yourself and enjoy every moment xx


----------



## bella78

Hello, 

A quick update following up from my rollercoaster last week. I had BFNs from Monday (test day) through til Friday but no period. After seeing the specialist on Tues to discuss IVF as the next step and yet no period by Friday, the clinic then asked me to come in for a routine scan before being given pills to induce a bleed. 

The scan showed something unusual and I was given a blood test to check if it was... didn't really dare to let myself think it might be but the mind plays so many tricks during the overnight wait. Then the next day, Saturday, I was at a friends house for brunch with lots of people (not ideal!) when the hospital phoned - i had to hide upstairs whilst they told me the blood test was positive after all!!! Had to wait until after leaving the friends house 2 hours later (!!) to tell my husband in the car who was equally shell shocked. So amazed and feel so incredibly lucky, after having a dark few days monday to thurs. 

Now time to take it easy, whilst having a little celebration too whilst trying to keep a secret but feel like i'm bursting at the seams. 

Sorry for those not having luck this month and hope you are all okay. xx

And fingers crossed for those still on the horrible wait - it's so hard. x


----------



## carolineCS

Yay! Congratulations Bella that's fantastic news!! X


----------



## Sweetnats

Bella what a fantastic story. Congratulations!!!! I am so so
Pleased for you. What a horrible week to get through! But what a amazing ending 

Xxxxx


----------



## hellibump

Hi all 
Day 12 going nuts embies were 2 day this time 4 and 5 cell has anyone got BFP on 2 day transfer?
Got 1 x grade 1 4 cell and 1 x grade 2 5 cell . And one grade 2 snow baby 
Good luck x


----------



## skyblue79

Hi ladies, i wonder if you would let me join the thread, i was in a FET thread but now i am PUPO since yesterday 11/10/2011. i have 3 snow babies on board 1. 8cells, 1. 9cells and one compacting stage.     i had my treatment with Czechivf, i am coming back home friday. my testing day is 25/10/2011. i know its early days yet, but its my first FET and previous on my fresh transfer i would have pain or cramps on my ovaries, this time round i have nothing at all whatsoever. should i worry? breast soreness definately from the medication as i had it before FET.

congratulations to the BFP. its very encouraging to hear success stories. here is to a happy pregnancy  

i am so sorry for the BFN. please keep strong and there is always hope. God's time is the best!


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi Ladies

You will have to excuse me as i am not the most clued up on here. but i would say:

Hellibump - Definately! Lots of people have BFPS on 2 day transfer. IF you look through some old posts you may even find some. Although it takes ages for me to find stuff. When i had my last tx there was lots of ladies who had 2dt with positive results.  So dont you worry!! I have seen so many different results for different embies over the three times i have been on here. BFPS for people with lower grades and BFNs for top grades, personally its a bit random if you ask me!

Skyblue - Course you can join us, the more the merrier. Wow you had tx in the Chech! What made you chose that clinic? I must admit i have just had tx in Norway and they have been fantastic. Regards the pains you had last time, i thought the pains and cramps you get from tx is when you have stimmulated. So as you didnt do that this time you will not get the cramps as your ovaries didnt do much in this time if that makes sense? NOT sure i am explaiing this very well (mushy Head)  
So basically when you have IVF you stimulate your ovaries to produce more eggs, then when you have EC after they fill with fluid so thats where the cramps come from.

Hope everyone is still doing ok and keeping away from the pee sticks

Nats x


----------



## lesleyxx

morning ladys, was just wondering if i could join? Im on day 5 of my 2ww and feel like im going mad!  this is our 1st icsi, and we had ET on the 6th, a day3, 10 cell and on the 8th a day5 blastocyst put back our OTD is the 21st xx

good luck to every one that is testing soon xx

and lots of luv & hugs to anyone that has had BFNs xx


----------



## skyblue79

Sweetnats, thanx for the reply,i am already going nuts and i have only started my 2ww. The info makes perfect sense.  I chose czech, because it was cheaper and also i have been having best treatment over here. i feel like a valued person not just like another patient. How are you getting on? Congratulations on you BFP. You must be the happiest mom to be!


----------



## Irish Dee

Morning ladies,

My OTD is Sunday, but I've been testing every day and today I've had a positive on 2 digital tests (separate wees) and both said 'Pregnant 1-2).

I'm already thinking that it is a fluke, but will test tomorrow again.   this is my time.  

I've always been a serial tester but this is my 6th 2 week wait and the first time I've EVER had a positive.

Please be true.......

Dee


----------



## Cornelia79

Irish Dee - i agree with annarosie, this IS your time!! Will be   for you hun, you so deserve this! Everything crossed for you, keep us up to date xx

Annarosie - how are you doing? Almost OTD for you! Have you done a sneaky test yet?   for you too xx


----------



## minimay

Hi can I join? Had fet of 1x blast today so 2ww craziness starts now! 
Otd is 24/10 but don't see me being able to wait till then before testing  
congrats on all the bfps and   to those with bfn.


----------



## Cornelia79

Annarosie - BEST of luck hun , wil lbe saying a special   for you tonight! So proud of you for holding out! I think Im going to hold out too, ignorance is bliss in my case.

xxx


----------



## georgia2

Not posted again for a few days. Am coping on 2ww by overeating, going to bed early and spending too much time on this site!
IrishDee- sounds v v good. Fingers crossed
Annarosie- best of luck for tomorrow
Hi Minimay and Lesley- welcome
Hello to everyone else
My OTD is 19th, but I'll test the day before so that its not the clinic telling us the outcome. OTD was meant to be on 20th, but I can't make it because I'm away with work, so the nurse asked what day I'd like to come in. Seems a bit unscientific to me. Obviously I opted for the day before rather than the day after.
Off to rummage in the kitchen cupboards again.....


----------



## JessLange

Hi there all. Well done on all of those BFPs.  I am a confirmed BFN again I am afraid!

Jess x


----------



## olive11

Hi, can I jon in please? I am no round 3 - this time DEIVF due to my own eggs not developing and having suspected chromosonal issues. My EC was Oct 4th, my ET was Oct 9th - OTD is Oct 21st so I am 3dp5dt - not too manic yet.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## bella2

Hi Irish dee 
Enjoy your moment of delerium!!

Any1 else who had those magic moments, well done

Jess- my heart really does go out to u, I know exactly how u feel, this has been a really tough week for me, and I have made app with another clinic next tuesday to get going again. 1 last go before I hang up my boots!!  Time is ticking on for me n even if I get pregnant next year, their the pregnancy and raising a child to do. Each child deserves a parent who has the energy to keep up with them at least some of the time!!
Decisions decisions. 

I'm going to hang around here till I get annarosie news tomorrow n then I'm going to unnotify myself from here because it really is very difficult. 

Fingers n toes crossed annarosie, I have a good feeling
Bella78. Gosh.  Someone has def been looking out for u. Really well done. 

Everyone take care

Bella2 xxx


----------



## JessLange

Bella2. Many thanks for your words. Before you do hand up your boots, look at Serum in Athens? I have just heard of them. They do live embryo transfers and the success rates are good. I am not too sure of your details but for me, I am a dud egg producer! A live embryo transfer for me would be a sort of adoption but a grow it yourself one. If it works!....
Just a thought. I cannot bear to stop. I can't stop. I don't know how to. We have been turned down for adoption so our chances are few now!


----------



## Sweetnats

So so sorry for all the ladies who have not had the results they were hoping for. It is a horrible time and no words can express the pain that you are feeling. Its almost a grief for what you have lost if that makes sense.
The best advice i can offer is to take some time out from it all and have a "normal" life for a while, where not every moment of your day is consumed by your tx. Do not make ANY decisions at this point as the pain is too raw.
Then when you do, assess how you got on your last tx, it may mean staying with your clinic if you are happy there, or it may mean some serious reasearch to find a clinic that will understand your needs and your next tx that is required for YOU. 

I am so glad i found my new clinic and even if this goes tits up i will still be so pleased with the results and experience we had there.

Keep your chin up ladies, and dont forget your DH / DPs as they do get shut out in all of this but it usuallly hits them just as hard as they feel so helpless.

To all you who did get the results you were hoping for. CONGRATULATIONS.. dont think the worry stops now!!!

Nats x


----------



## martessvic

BFN for me. Absolutely devastated.x


----------



## bella2

Annarosie and martissvec

I'm feeling your pain. 
My advice is cry, cry, cry and then when the anger sets in go for a run or a brisk walk as many times as u can to try n release some of the frustration n tension inside. 

As I said before- science can be wonderful but unfortunately lady luck has not waved her wand this time. 

Big hugs

I'm officially unnotifying from here now so good luck to everyone else on their 2ww. 
I may be back in the future or maybe not. 

Take care
Bella2
Xx


----------



## bella2

Nats. Enjoy the ride

Take care
Xx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Hi there!

Bella, Martessvic I'm so sorry for your bfn's i know exactly how you are feeling    I really hope that whatever your next plans are they bring you all you dream of.
AnnaRosie I'm so sorry hunny, there is still hope that the blood test will show a positive, don't give up just yet lovie   

Congrats on all the bfps I wish you all health and happiness for your pregnancies  

AFM - still trying to come to terms with another failed cycle. As otd was today I had to do a hpt which I knew was a waste of time as have basically had full af since sunday. So i rang the clinic and spoke to the nurse who was very nice ( i thought I'd run out of tears, but apparently not!!) We discussed the future and what the next step was (as much as I'm hurting I find I cope better when I can look forward) So basically as we have 2 little frosties we can go ahead with a FET, one bit of good news is that we can have this as part of a funded cycle which we didn't think would happen. Because it's a funded one I have to wait until January, which I'm trying to tell myself will go quite quickly    My lovely hubs says we are going on holiday (who am I to argue!!) we've got xmas, and I have entered a 5k Reindeer Race for RNLI in Nov which hopefully will try and shift some weight, so hoping some of these things will keep me occupied. Trying very very hard to be a glass half full as sad as I feel at the moment.

Sorry for the ramble about me just trying to get my thoughts in order  

Love to you all,

Evie xx


----------



## chancesare1

Hi
Can i join in on 2www
EC was Oct 6th, my ET was Oct 11th - OTD is Oct 23rd so I am 2dp5dt
Test date 23rd October
3rd time lucky and last time of trying so all my hopes pinned on this one
  to all.
Whats the earliest i can do a pee test anyone know?
Also is anyone on steroids and clexane how long do i take these for?
xx


----------



## olive11

Hi chancesare1! XX


----------



## Guest

Hi can i please join to! 
ET was 10/10/11 - test date 27/10/11..
Im just feeling very tired, crampy and having hot flushes!
I had 7 eggs collected, only 6 fertilized and 1 put back...Im hoping that the lab will call me today about the remaining 5! : ) Hoping no news is good news


----------



## Saski72

Hello all of you ladies  

What a time this is (again!) I just read your last post Sweetnats, it made me feel better and is also reminding me not to forget my DH feelings too.

My testing date is tomorrow but I know it is going to be negative as I have been bleeding the last 3 days and it is gradually getting heavier, it just doesn't feel right. I keep clinging on to the thought that it could be normal bleeding and I could be pregnant, but I know in my heart it is my period...I'm sure  

This time last week I was so convinced some magic was happening for us, I had 2 top grade embryos transferred on 1st October and I have done everything I could have done to make it work, I really have.  I'm feeling so sad, empty and disappointed, I just don't understand why we can't make a baby.

I really feel for everyone on here that is trying so hard to have a baby and is let down again...it's really hard to cope with.  But I also feel so happy for people that are eventually getting BFP, it is great to see that people who have struggled so hard for so long have finally got pregnant, it gives me hope that it could maybe be our turn one day.

I wish all of you the best of luck  

Lots of love and  
Saski xxxxxx


----------



## larny g

Hey ladies, just to let you know I have a BFN.  AF started yesterday, am absolutely devastated.  What makes it worse is husband has said he doesn'twant to try anymore.  Have given up on having a baby and pretty much everything else.

Good luck to the rest of you and praying you all get a miracle.

Over and out


----------



## Alra

Hello ladies,


can I join you? I had a natural FET last Friday and am PUPO with one beautiful blast, but this wait is driving me totally crazy.


I think I have a few symptoms, but I know it could be the crinone causing them:


- cramps and twinges
- dizziness, a couple of times I nearly passed out
- funny taste in my mouth (or was it the garlic in my pasta ;-)
- bloated 


The clinic wants me to test on Oct 22, which will be 21dpo!! No was I am doing it. It is a natural cycle, so I should be able to get a good result on Monday, 15dpo.


I am really sorry for those of you who had a negative result, life is so unfair sometimes.


To those who had a BFP, I wish a happy and healthy pregnancy.


  to all of us


Alra


----------



## Mrs. Mish

Hello Everyone.

I am so happy for all of the BFP's!

I am losing hope for this one and like some of you can relate to the seemingly unfairness of it all. I am trying to remain positive, but I get menstrual migraines. The last IVF cycle I had a migraine in the middle of the second week and it was a BFN. I have had a migraine this week (same as last time) and so am convinced it's game over. I will try to hold it together until I test on Monday. 

At least if mine is negative my hope is it means someone else is positive. We are out of money so if this one doesn't stick then it's game over for us. I am so grateful I have a lovely and understanding husband who wad aware of what we were getting into considering my age and is happy to have me too.

Fairy Dust to everyone 

Michelle


----------



## gizmilea

Saski,

I feel the exact same as you.  Brown bleeding for last three days - getting heavier each day - enough now to fill a towel over an eight hour period (sorry for the info but wanted to say just how much it was).  Really gutted and I know it is a negative for us this time.  Testing day is Sunday but I know it is a BFN.

G


----------



## skyblue79

Hi ladies,
day2 post embryo transfer and i am going mad already. God help me the next 12 days. can't wait till i go back to work it should destruct me. 


Irish Dee that is so exciting, i think this is your time. wow    


AnnaRosie, Jesslange, martessvic, Evie bean i am so sorry for your BFN. my heart goes out to you. i know because i have been there several times. Gods time is the best and oneday it will happen.    


Minimay, welcome, how are you finding the wait? doing anything to distruct?    


geogia2, tell me about it i am over eating too! Hopefully this is our time.    


Olive11, how are you doing? hope the wait is not driving you insane like me    


Chnancesare1 congratulations as well on your PUPO, we had our transfer on the same day only mine was day 3 and FET.    


Sophie 82 welcome, how is the 2ww treating you?    


Saski72 i am sorry about the bleeding keep your chin up and dont loose hope. Gods time is the best    


Larny g, I am so sorry for your BFN. I thinking of you and you are in my prayers. hope you find the strength to deal with the news    


Hi Arla, congratulations on your PUPO. I know you from the other thread! i so far have no symptoms, its worrying me    


Mrs Mish and gizmilea, keep strong and dont lose hope, you never know. its early days yet to know. keep positive thinking,


----------



## Rebecca3544

Hello Ladies,

Congratualtions to all the BFP's. For those that are yet to test, hang in there and stay positive! (although I know it's easier said than done).

I'm now 13dp5dt and my OTD is Sunday but clinic said I could test on the Friday if I wanted to which is tomorrow!! I'm really nervous about testing and not sure whether it's too soon to test? what is the general concensous on this? Any advise would be appreciated  

Really not sure whether it has worked or not? I have some symptoms but I'm not sure if it's all in my head or not  

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow!!

xxx


----------



## chancesare1

Hi Olive,
See i am 2 days after you   heres hoping lol.
Did you have 5 day transfer and how many? xx

Skyblue yes someone with the same day..... When are you going to do a peestick?
I think i test a bit earlier than you but im away the day my blood test is due and the next so may have to do it on the Friday 21st which is 10dpt or Wed 26th 15dpt anyone any ideas which would be best?
I am obv going to do a peetest earlier lol xxx


----------



## skyblue79

Chancesare1, i am testing on the 25th. wish it was earlier. i had a day 3 transfer so maybe thats why. i probably will do the pee stick earlier i dont know. driving me crazy. have you got at all any symptoms? i have no symptoms at all whatsoever, i guess its too early. i am so obessed with the symptoms. i can't wait to go back to work. it will pass my time so quicky.


----------



## Szilvia

Hi can I join on 2ww,I had my EC on Monday,and we had 10 eggs 4fertilized only and only 2 survived.So I had ET today with two eggs one is 10cell and one is 8cell.I'm happy with them and I hope they will stick!!!  This is my fifth IVF so I need luck. Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## lulumush

Hi all
I had IUI on 10th Oct, OTD I guess is 23rd ... here's hoping those bad boys are swimming strong  
Lulu x x x


----------



## chancesare1

Hi Skyblue just cramps at min but nothing else...... Maybe too early as i am not sure when they start to implant? x


----------



## Sweetnats

HI Ladies

Hope this helps, I posted a while back but lost of newbis since, sorry this one is only for a 3 day transfer

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


Nats x


----------



## Rebecca3544

Morning ladies,

I got a BFP this morning!!!     we really cannot believe it but I'm going to enjoy this moment..... I did two tests, one first response and one clear blue digital and the digital one says 2-3 weeks! Eeeeeeek!!

Good luck to anyone else testing today xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

CONGRATULATIONS REBECCA!!!!

How exciting!!! Enjoy it as much as you can, because although the 2ww can seem a long time, the time between now and your scan is even longer 

Well done!!!

Nats x x


----------



## Rebecca3544

Thanks sweetnats! Yes, more waiting in store but trying to remain calm and optimistic! 

Can't quite believe it xxxx


----------



## Sweetnats

I know exactly how you feel. Its the most amazing thing ever, i cant even begin to think how excited i would be if i make it to labour!!!! 

My dh says i shouldnt get too excited as we did last time, and it went tits up, but i have told him i am fully aware of what can go wrong (as i am high risk) BUT i am going to enjoy being pregnant !!!! 

Nats x


----------



## nutmeg

Congratulations Rebecca and the other BFPs   

Chancesare1 I'm on steroids and clexane too. If you get a BFP you will stay on them for 12 weeks, if BFN you will be weaned off the steroids.

I'm wavering on testing - trying to hold off another couple of days    Currently 8dp5dt.


----------



## Fringo

Hi ladies, 

May I join the group? My TX was on Wednesday - I got 6 eggs but only 2 fertilised so I had a 2 day transfer. Was absolutely gutted yesterday but had them transferred today. Both grade 1 - one is 2 cell and the other is 4 cell.

My OTD is 28th October.

I'm already a mess as I've got period pains and a little blood but the doctor swears it isn't my period!

xxx


----------



## Guest

hi ladies, congrats on all those BFP...sorry for those with BFN - i really hope your time will come.

So Im on Day 5 I think (ET was on Mon), had major cramping on and off and hot flushes which are subsiding....I spotted a little blood while wiping (sorry TMI)....so im really hoping its implantation blood and nothing too serious.


----------



## chancesare1

Nutmeg thanks for the info my clinic never told me about being weaned off the steroids ooops lol i am on 16mg 1 a day and 0.4 clexane. What dose are you on? x

Sophie i had really bad cramps last night like i had food poisoning and lots of wind (tmi) bt okaytoday and i am 4dpt if you include the transfer day.xx
  to all those on 2ww


----------



## josiejo

Hi girls


Can I join you all with the 2ww madness. I have had a sort of FET this week, had eggs frozen after last full cycle in Jan after there wasn't enough sperm on the day to fertilise all that were retrieved. They were thawed on Tuesday and 4 were injected, yesterday we had 2, 2day embryos transferred. I am on Progynova, steroids and Prontogest as they can't get a hold of gestone. 


My OTD is 29th Oct as my clinic is cruel and make you wait 16 days, I may however test a day early as I am due to go on a field trip on the 29th with my Photography class and couldn't imagine being nice to people after a BFN.


I will try to keep up with you all.


Big    to you all with bfn's, spoil yourselves over the weekend


Big congrats to you all with bfp's such great news


----------



## hayley28

Hi everyone

Please can I join you   

I have had a egg transfer this morning - I am due to test on 27/10/11- its going to kill me waiting that long 

                

Hayley xx


----------



## Jo1980

Please can I join??  I had 2 8 cell embies transferred today 

My OTD is 31/10/11 (HALLOWEEN!!!)  My clinic have a 17 day wait!!!

Thanks

Jo x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies

Can I join please?? I'm 3dpo today and have been taking clomid xxx


----------



## olive11

Chancesare1 - how is your tummy today? implantation is usually day 6-10 so on a 3 day transfer 3pt - 7pt, I think you count TX day as day 0. I have been ok up til now, but now I am starting to go a wee bit loopy! 

Skyblue - i am starting to a bit, I was very calm, but now I am thinking about it all too much. How are you holding up?

Sophie82 - sounds too early for AF and the right time for implantation - its so hard to know with all the meds. I had cramps on an off and some sharp tuggy type sensations in the middle under my belly button and then a bit lower too, I am hoping its them snuggleing in, but who knows!

Hayley - congrats on being PUPO - btut I know what you mean about the wait, FC for you x

Josiejo - that seems a long time, you could maybe doing a couple of days early if its too much for you - 2 weeks is bad enough. 

Fringo - I think it would be too early for AF, it is scary when the embies aren't as good as you hoped - but FC they are multiplying and imbedding right now xx

So sorry for those dealing with BFNs - I hope you have some support and are being looked after  

Congrats and sticky vibes to all the new BFPers! 

AFM - its day 5dp5dt and the maddness is setting in - our whole lives on a knife edge again, will we be on cloud nine or wondering how we can pick our selves up?


----------



## josiejo

Olive11 - I will prob test a day or 2 early, I am not the most patient person at the best of times.


Jo1980 - Wow, your clinic is even more cruel than mine, though on my last cycle it was a 17day wait.


----------



## baby777

Hi ladies,

Can I join you also? 

I had my first egg transfer on Wednesday and my second one today. My pregnancy test is on the 24th of October. 

Don't really know how to fill the gap. 

Good luck to all. I hope we all get BFP's x x x

Baby777


----------



## jennyes2011

Hello,
On 6dp3dt and its really starting to get to me!!
So frightened now of this not working 
Trying to stay positive!

Jenny x


----------



## chancesare1

Hi Olive,
Tummys a bit better today its my head now haha im googling every symptom etc driving myself mad  
I had day 5 transfer so as it was Tuesday i think i am 4dpt if you count the transfer day  
 to all xx


----------



## Guest

this 2ww is the most anxious time in my life, Im worried about every twinge and cramp....Im also finding Im getting the funny side effects from the pessaries (U know which ones ; ) ) Well there was no more blood, so maybe im seeing things : / LOL 

I think sometimes our mind plays tricks on us.....although I dont know what going on inside, I pray all is ok and the little one is stuggled up and stays! 

I also havent  told any family which stage I am, they all think Im still injecting! Ive told a friend and work colleagues who have been absolutley brillant and so supportive! : ) 

I hope u girls have a good weekend... and keep positive!


----------



## Susie78

Hi girls. This 2ww is torture. Had ec on 3rd October 3 follicles, 3 eggs and 3 fertilised. Had 2 4 cell embryos transferred on day 2. Test day is Monday 17th. Having really strange side effects. AF like twinges and pain, headaches, intermittent sore boobs, and a fuzzy/dizzy head. Am I going insane?? Really hope this is 3rd time lucky as previous 2 times I didn't even make it to test day as I bled early. Fingers and toes crossed. 

Good luck everyone. 
Susie xx


----------



## baby777

Susie, I have also been getting twitching pains. Feels like AF is coming and I'm only on day 3. I also felt nausea and a bit dizzy today. Do you feel nausea? Could it be the additional hormones we are on? 

This is driving me crazy too!

Good luck everyone
Baby777


----------



## Susie78

Hi baby777

It's all so strange isn't it. Yes have been feeling a little nauseous too. Think I'm over analysing everything. 

It could also be the pessaries we're taking as they are pumping us full of hormones. So tempted to test tomorrow...

Good luck

Susie x


----------



## teacherKate

On 2ww after 2nd round of IUI.

On prog support pessaries (2 per day - Cyclogest) so putting any soreness, etc, down to them.

Only a week to go until I know...  

Giving TX a break after this month if it doesn't work though.  I can't do this every month.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi

Forgot to say yesterday I'm due to test 26th October. I've not got much hope of it working as my boobs have stopped hurting .  Good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## Willsee

Hey guys, thought I would join u in the waiting misery, had two 7&8 cell transfer day 3, taking 8 progesterone pessarys daily ( how lovely !!!) due to test 21st but really not sure Gunna make it to then, sore boobs, bit of nausea but think all down to progesterone, had natural pg ending in 11 week mc last year and had no symptoms . Just given up trying to read my body, well we only trying once, then try natural until feb, then start to live life again !!!!!


----------



## Willsee

Hi guys would love to be added, 1st and only attempt had EC Oct 4th, ETth 7&8 cell icsi, due to test 21st, don't know how I'm gonna get there !!!


----------



## Fringo

Hi Susie and Baby,

I had my transfer yesterday (2 day) and I have really dull AF pains.....Also some twinges. In fact I've constantly had AF pains since before the collection! Sending me crazy. I was so convinced it was coming I asked the doctor yesterday if it was about to start but she said it was due to the collection....

God day 2 and I'm already freaking.

Glad to see it's not just me though!

xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi fringo

I'm not having a transfer, just taking clomid but I had af pains on days 2 and 3 after ovulation but have none today and my boobs have stopped being sore aswell. All the pains and feeling drive me insane!! Good luck to you. When you due to test? xx


----------



## Jo1980

I had my ET yesterday, does that mean today I am 1dpt or 2dpt

Thanks


----------



## Fringo

Hi Sweetcheeks,

Not due for my test 28th Oct.....got my af really quickly last time so am on red alert!

Good luck to you as well


----------



## twinter12

Can i join please had long protocol ivf. EC was Monday & ET on Thursday. OTD is 26th October

Best of luck to all


----------



## kimmilou

hi, 
can i join the thread? I had x1 blast transferred today  test day 27th xx


----------



## kimmilou

jo, I am not sure about which day u are, but i would like to know as well, if anyone can help?xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skyblue79

Hey ladies sorry for the silence, we are finally back home now from czech republic. How is everyone holding up with this long   . I have decided to keep myself busy the next 3 days. hopefully time shall pass quickly. i got annual leave from work but doing nothing is driving me crazy  ! went to a conference today so that helped me pass time.!


----------



## Jem1978

Hi Everyone

I'm glad I just found this group on here.... I really didn't even know it existed, so Hello!!! 

I am getting close to OTD on wed 19th from first self funded IVF cycle. ET for us was all decided by nature, only 2 eggs out of 7 fertilised and i had 1 2dt  (grade 2, 4cell). I have been so up and down with being PUPO or not feeling it at all. I am so confused but trying not to over analyse how my body is feeling. 

Has any one else felt irritable? I looked on side effects of Cyclogest and it's not down there. My boobs also no longer hurt . I'm  trying to remain positive but I'm finding it very hard at the moment. I have been off work post ET and as it happens am due to go back to work on my OTD . I don't know if this is a good or bad idea?

Sorry for the ramble. Jo and Kimmilou i would like to know the answer to that question too.

Wishing everyone good luck with impending OTD  

Jem1978


----------



## VEC

hey just crashing in to answer the question about how many days post transfer you are.  Transfer date counts as day 0.  So if your transfer was on Monday, you'll be one day post transfer on Tuesday (or 1dpt).  

And on top of that you either had a 2 or 3 or 5 day transfer (2dt/3dt/5dt).  

So, Kimmilou, I think you had a five day transfer?  If so, today you are 1dp5dt.  And Jo you are 2dp?t.  The question mark because I don't know if you had a three or five day transfer.

Hope that makes sense.

x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi

Not sure where to post this so sorry if this is the wrong place. I'm 5dpo today and when I woke, sorry if tmi, when I wiped there was red blood there, I wiped 3 times and this happened, then nothing   has anyone else had this?  There's a huge part of me that wants it to be implantation but I'm thinking maybe not cuz when I check internally there was nothing. Any advice would help thankyou xx


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi all,

I tested today - it is 8dp3dt or 11dpo for me, and got a negative. I tested with the first response early result and an internet cheapie. 
hope for me is now dwindling unfortunately  
However,  I do have heartburn, sore and bigger breasts, and diarrhoea this morning - however these symptoms probably down to those annoying pessaries.

Hope everyone else is having more luck.



Jenny x


----------



## MrsWard

Please add me to the list, we had 2 FET on friday and i will be testing 24th Oct. Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Jo1980

VEC - Thanks for answering my question. So today makes me 2dp3dt, only another 15 days to go


----------



## Mum-to-be!

Dear all,

I hope you are having a good day! I had a 3rd day transfer on 6th Oct (2 embryos). My official test day is tomorrow (Monday 17th), but am thinking to do a test today, is it early? Also, can the test be done now in the afternoon or it would be better to do it with the first urine in the morning? Please help me...thanks a lot and the best of luck! xx


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi Mum-to-be.
If you really must test, it is not too early 13dpo  - use an ultra-sensitive test such as first response.
Remember you can still get a false negative on 13dpo.

It's better to use First Morning Urine as it is more concentrated. However, if you hold your wee in for 3 hours and don't drink any water you will get nice concentrated urine in the afternoon/evening.
Concentrated urine will look yellow, not watery.

Hope that helps and GOOD LUCK!!!!

Jenny x


----------



## Mum-to-be!

Thank you so much Jenny! I hope in few months time we will look back and laugh (carrying our babies of course)! I have been listening to Zita West's Post-Transfer visualisation CD, it's the only thing helping me to keep calm. My best wishes xx


----------



## Willsee

OMG !!!!       did a test this morning 12dpoo and there's two lines !!!!! It's quite faint but my daughter can see it too! I feel like going door to door to get everyone to check it!! Walking round not knowing what to do with myself!!   
Had hcg 14 days ago, and I have read that it's out of your system in 10 days??


----------



## Mum-to-be!

Congratulations!!  I also read that it's ou of system after 10 days. Do another test tomorrow ad book a blood test with your doctor. All the best!


----------



## twinter12

Anyone else on here with OTD on 26th?  Thinking I might test on the Sunday though as DH can be with me otherwise he starts work at 5am so dont think I would awake enough to test then.  Didn't think this wait would get to me so much and its still so early  
Think its because DH off playing today so on my own with nothing else to think about.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi twinter12. I'm testing on the 26th. Good luck. How are you feeling? xx


----------



## twinter12

I am feeling OK thanks, got a bad back today but dont want to read to much into that already.
How are you? Where did you have your ET


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

I didn't have et. I'm taking clomid. I'm ok apart from having a spot of blood this morning. Had nothing since but can't help thinking it's implantation. But think I'm clutching straws xx


----------



## Willsee

Hi mum-to - be, I had three day transfer on 7th so you should be good to test tomorrow to, I was given test date of 21st which seems crazy. I am desperate to test again tomorrow to know for sure, but did two more today and still 2 lines so can't all be faulty surely , as long as it not hcg, just went out and got 3 more tests
good luck tomorrow, let me know


----------



## jennyes2011

Willsee - was yesterday your first test? Or did you test before and get a BFN?


----------



## Willsee

I tested yesterday but could not see anything so put it in drawer, tested today and could see a line, faint but deffo visible, when I looked at yesterday's test again, although I realise alot of hours had gone by, I could see a line it was fainter than today, so hoping that means hcg rising and it not the trigger


----------



## jennyes2011

Not looking good for me - had some spotting a few hours ago  This is soo hard!

Hope everyone is doing OK.


----------



## Willsee

Jennyes2011 could still be implantation as they say 5 to 12 days, keep calm and test tomorrow it's not over until AF comes, keeping fingers crossed x


----------



## Sweetnats

HI Jenny

Please try not to worry until you tesT. I am 6 days after my bfp and still have spotting, you will know when its AF and spotting.. 
So keep your chin up and wait until OTD

Nats x


----------



## Mum-to-be!

On my first IVF (NHS) the doctor asked me to do the test 14 days after the transfer, but this time (private clinic) I was asked to test after 10-11 days...is it not early then?

I am a bit concerned with the fact that my breasts were sensitive until Wed but since then they are normal...is it a mut to have sore breasts for a positive result??


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi willsee. Just read your post. Can implantation happen on day5 then? I thought that was to early. Hope your line gets more visible  xx


----------



## Sweetnats

HI Mum to be

When i had my nhs cycle i tested 14 days after the transfer, but this time i tested 11 days after. Clinics vary so much.

Regards to the sore boobs, i had them at the start but put that down to the cyclogest i was taking!!!  Then they stopped about 5 days before i tested.

Good luck and remember everyone has different symptoms and some have NONE!

Nats x


----------



## kimmilou

hi Vec thanks for answering my question xxx


----------



## Cornelia79

Hi girls

I had a 5 day ET and Im testing Thursday (9 days later). Doc explained it too me that if you take 14 (2 weeks after your transfer when you are suppose to test) and you subtract your transfer day (in my case 5) you get 9 and therefore Im going in for a bloodtest 9dp5dt. Really confusing to me this testing thing but not going to worry too much about it as I want to concentrate on my lovely embies! 

I have NO symptoms at all... I hope this isnt bad news...or I might just be going   
Gosh, this is hard ladies, too wish for something SO much!

Anyone else testing on the 20th? Looks like Im on my own if I look at the list   

Love and light and lots of   to all
xxx


----------



## Willsee

Hi sweetcheeks2009 I was definately told it could be from 5 to 12, want to go to bed now so morning will come, my DP is a wreck too


----------



## kimmilou

I do find it strange that there is such a variety between testing days, i am 1dpt5p and have been told to test on 27th, which means OTD is 12...
xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Willsee. I wish you all the luck in the world tomorrow. The reason I ask cuz I'm 5dpo today and woke up to a bit of blood when I wiped (sorry if tmi) good luck again xx


----------



## Mum-to-be!

Dear Sweetnats, thanks so much for your time. Your words have brought me hope  and reassurance! The fact is that the only people who know about my IVF are my other half and the doctors...I've been reading about it but nothing like talking to someone who is going through the same! Thanks again and THE BEST OF LUCK FOR YOUR LITTLE ANGELS!


----------



## Sweetnats

Good luck everyone testing tomorrow 

Nats x x


----------



## Willsee

sweetcheeks2009, well i would stay positive as it is unlikely to be AF, are you clomid ?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Willsee. I'm trying but I'm scared of a big let down. Yes I'm on clomid xx

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## Willsee

sweetcheeks2009, well maybe only 7 days to go, but you must stay positive, I went on internet and watched a video of embryo implanting and every night me and Dp did some positive visulisation, no were not loonys   but it helps to stay positive, and to be honest you will be devastated wether you spend your time being positive or negative, keep in touch   for you x


----------



## Jem1978

Sweetnats, You have made my day hearing your boobs stopped hurting! Congratulations on your BFP. It's so great to have success stories here. It has given my hope although nothing in this IVF game is a given.

PMA   to everyone. Take care all and sleep well all.

Jem x


----------



## Willsee

GUTTED !!! tested this morning with same test as yesterday and no lines   how can I have 4 positive yesterday 9dp3dt and none today , chemical


----------



## jennyes2011

Looks like it's over for us. I have had brown spotting since yesterday at 5PM, which is getting heavier. I've got very mild AF-like pains and this morning (9dp3dt) got a    on 2 types of high sensitive pregnancy tests  
I feel now that my chances are about 5% - still got some hope as no red blood but I think this is just AF starting slowly because of the cyclogest pessaries.


----------



## Sweetnats

Ladies...... Please dont give up yet!!!!

you are BOTH way too early!!! Please read below some info i obtained from other sites and searches.....

11dpo - 1 in 3 tests *will not* pick up hcg 
12 dpo - 1 in 5 tests *will not* pick up hcg 
13 dpo - 1 in 14 tests *will not* pick up hcg 

and also

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


9dpt, as you can see from above does not mean you may not have a bfp it means there is not enough HCG levels, if you read through some of these posts, you will see many who tested a day before and got a BFN and OTD got a BFP. 

And Jenny, Spotting is VERY VERY Common in early pregnancy. As i think i am finding out. 7 days after my BFP, mine is quite heavy, but brown and not red!!. I have been told by so many that brown blood is old blood..

So come on you tow PMA PMA PMA.......

Nats x


----------



## chancesare1

I too tested today 6dpt 5 day blast and gotta bfn jusdt hopin its too early too    xx


----------



## Sweetnats

Chance,.... WAY WAY to earl y!!!


----------



## Guest

hi ladies, just wanted to check if peppermint tea is ok to drink during 2ww..? thanks


----------



## armywifegermany

Im 1DPT!!! Im trying to remain calm but so nervous million to 1 chance we would get pregnant with IUI but trying it anyway so praying to god it works as I dont want to have to go through all that again!!


----------



## sydneygirl

Hi everyone, may I join you? I'm 2dp5dt today and feeling very happy and positive. Have 9 days to go until OTD so hope those feelings continue! Sorry to see some of you have had bad news, I really hope the result turns around for those early testers come OTD. Nats, thanks for the day by day list. It's exciting to think what is (hopefully) happening in there! Congrats on your BFP! Hugs to all, Syd xxx


----------



## Willsee

Hi sweetnats thanks, I know it's early and would still feel positive if had not had 4 faint positive yesterday and then 3 neg with same test today, my unrealistic head wants to grip on to hope but my realistic head says it should increase not decrease


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Willsee. I'm so sorry Hun. Are you going to test again tomorrow morning? xx

Sweetnats. Is 5dpt the same as 5dpo? xxx

Jennyes. So sorry. When's otd? xx


----------



## georgia2

OTD not til Thurs, been spotting since Saturday, but got my period today. So sad.


----------



## Willsee

Sweetcheeks2009 I will test tomorrow to rule out weak urine but think it's chemical, so wish I had not tested early !!!


----------



## Susie78

BFN today. So gutted words can't express how sad we feel. 

Think our only hope will be to consider egg donation abroad as waiting list in this country is long. 

Seeing my consultant next week so may question any immune problems before going down the egg donor route. 

Good luck to everyone else. 
xx


----------



## Cornelia79

Susie78 - Absolutely gutted for you hun   ! I hope you can find peace after all this sadness and the strenght to carry on searching for your dream. Never give up hope xxx 

WillSee - i'm   that this your time and I agree that maybe its too early to test. Try and stay   

Georgia2 - my heart breaks to read all this sadness today. I'm so so sorry to hear about your news, Im due to test on the 20th too and getting anxious too.   to you

Sweetnats - your name really says it all! How sweet of you to come back and reassure all of us on here. May God bless your pregnancy xx

AFM - i was so optimistic and positive about it all but have been getting AF cramps since last night so feel a little bit defeated    due to test thursday...

Love and light too all 
xxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Well I just done my first pregnancy test at 8dpiui and no suprises it was bfn :-( I know it is to early but I thought I would get a Bfp due to the hcg, just wanted to see those two lines for the first time.
Feel really disheartened now :-(


----------



## jennyes2011

Sweetnats - my spotting is now getting worse - and is now pink and like a light period or the beginning of my normal period. I am getting cramping on and off. 
Did you get this? It is so similar to the start of a period that I can't get that out of my mind.
I am trying so hard to stay positive


----------



## Cornelia79

jennyes2011 - i feel for you!!! It is SOO hard to stay positive! I'm not getting spotting (yet) but I have definite familiar AF cramps....  Are you going for a bloodtest on the 19th?   this is the hardest thing!


----------



## jennyes2011

It's just awful! Just googling and googling trying to find nice stories about light bleeding in early pregnancy. I know there is still hope! At the same time, just feel like it's all over.

The cramping is very common in early pregnancy, I have heard that a LOT. How many days past transfer are you?
Yes - I test on the 19th - day after tomorrow.


----------



## chancesare1

Sweetcheeks   no more tests yetr for me .....x

Susie78 and jennyeyes   keep the pma up im trying but its soooo hard x


----------



## Barbee

Hi Ladies, 
May I get on this 2WW train with you all?  Officially PUPO today.  One frostie put back as second didn't make the thaw.  Sorry to hear about the BFNs ladies.  Keep strong.  Good luck to the rest of you all.


----------



## Cornelia79

Jennyes2011 - I know!!! Im also googling like crazy and I think that makes me even more   !!
I had a blasts transferred last Tuesday and Im going in for a bloodtest the 20th. Babes, I truly hope yhat this light bleeding is just blood left from implantation and nothing more, let's stay   
I know about cramping being common in early pregnancy but this dull AF pains which I get every month is too familiar for my liking.... 
HATE feeling like this


----------



## twinter12

Sydney Girl I think we both have the same OTD of 26th? 
Fingers crossed for all during all in 2ww
So sorry for Bfn


----------



## Susie78

Thanks for your kind words ladies. Good luck to all who are testing very soon. 

xx


----------



## skyblue79

Hi ladies, Hope you are all fine. I am so sorry for the BFN and would like to encourage the early testers that there is still time. I did the same thing this morning i cracked and tested ofcourse it was BFN because its too early.


Congratulations to all the BFP, hope you have lovely nine months! You are giving us hope!


I decided to keep myself busy over the weekend so went back to work on sunday, it was so demanding at work i was so exhausted i am not doing that anytime soon. i decided to keep my annual leave as my Job can be demanding as a nurse.


----------



## Mrs. Mish

Hello everyone,

Tested this morning and unfortunately it's a BFN. It has been so helpful reading all of the posts and a real lifeline for me as I have not told very many people and the ones I did tell don't really understand. 

We have decided to go the egg donor route and due to the long waiting lists have decided to go abroad, just need to save some money first. I am going to jump over to the egg donor board now. 

Good luck to all of you still waiting to test. Sending lots of   your way and   for those of you in the same boat as me.

Michelle


----------



## minimay

to all the early testers. It's too early! Imho d13po is the soonest you can get a reliable result. And even then in the prev 2ww threads Ive been on some ladies have not got their bfp till a couple of days later. 
From personal experience I had a bfp 8dp5dt, then a bfn 9dp5dt (with hpts). Had bloods that same day at clinic and my level was 177. So I guess my point is that hpt are not 100% accurate despite how sensitive they claim to be. 

Keep up the pma ladies!  

Xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hiya, can I join please. I'm 2dp5dt. This is our first ivf after 3 failed medicated IUI's. We got 15 eggs, 11fertilised. Had two blastocysts transferred, one expanded. Found out yesterday that we got four frosties.
I hate this 2ww bit, hope I'll have company to help me through the madness!
Xxxx
Oh OTD is 29th Oct xx


----------



## Barbee

Hi Pheobs1,
Good luck with your two frosties on board.  I had one put back yesterday as our second one didn't make it so I'm resting up and making sure I look after this one twice as well.  YOu're right about this 2WW madness.  Brain is complete mush and I can't seem to focus on anything, even reading or watching TV.  Had ET yesterday and go back to work Friday.  Decided to take the time to rest up as I know if don't I'll over do it.  Are you working?  Hopefully this time is our time.  Ex


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Barbee, I've taken the two weeks off, my job is very physical and demanding. I know what you mean about not concentrating, I could never read a book! I've already started googling symptoms! Xx


----------



## Jo1980

I'm only 4dp3dt and already convincing myself it's not gonna work!!!! My boobs are beyond painful but been sore since EC. I'm trying to focus on thinking positive but I can't, this is so hard. I can't concentrate on anything else apart from this 
I'm also really struggling hiding my emotions with other pregnancies on this cycle. A close friend announced last week that she's 9 weeks pregnant and a very close friend has been actively trying all month. I just knowshe's going to announce her BFP during my 2ww. I sound so selfish but I keep imagining myself getting a BFN while all my friends are getting pregnant. Instead of imagining myself getting BFP and joining in the good news with them! What's wrong with me??!!
Jo xx


----------



## vhopeful

Jo - i think its perfectly normal to feel how you're feeling, i would recommemd you try and do something to pick up your spirits. Things that worked for me were - zita west relaxation cd, listening to some music and singing along and finally treating myself to a facial.  Just try where possible to focus positively


----------



## vicky1982

Hi Joe1980

I'm in the dreaded 2ww now aswel and embies have been on board since last Tuesday.

Positive thinking is the key thing here I think.
The mind is so powerfull it's amazing what it can do us and our bodies. As you will know that stress can only make things worse for us girls so think positive and if anything it's better thinking this then negative.
Someone told me to imagine and pretend for the whole two weeks that you are actually pregnant coz for once know one actually knows either way so enjoy it as much as you can.
I have tried hypnofertility this time round and had some reflexology before et and it helped soooo much. Helped me to relax, think positive and I tell you I coulda just melted away after each session.

Positive thoughts bring positive energy!
Vicky xx


----------



## Jo1980

Thanks Vhopeful & Vicky 

I just need a positive kick up the bum!! I do have a relaxation cd for ivf treatment (not zita west). I must admit to not using it as much as I should! I will have an early night with my relaxation cd tonight.

Such a long old bumpy road this journey, I just want to know either way! Hope you ladies ate coping better than I am?!

Jo xx


----------



## vicky1982

Hey,
The cd and an early nite will help ya mood bait anyway, so it sounds good to me.

I listened to my cd's with my OH which I actually found amusing aswel as comforting. It amused me when he seemed to be so deep in thought and relaxation when she was getting us to be at one with our womb! He was out like a light after. Lol

Defo a bumpy road babe, everyday day felt so long and I feel different everyday emotionally and physically. Just trying to imagine how it will feel to look back at this time and know it was all worth it. Which it will be.

Xxx


----------



## louisejane37

Hello everyone I am struggling to keep up with all the personals so apologies ! Nice to see some BFP - gives me hope . My OTD is thurs 27 oct . It's driving me crazy , one minute feel positive then next crying of what a negative outcome will mean to me. Have been incredibly bloated and boobs so sore I am day 5 post embryo transfer. I look 5 months pregnant and I keep rubbing my bump - very attached to my little embryos already and enjoying feeling pregnant ! Then my rationale side kicks in and tellse it's the drugs that have bloated me not my baby and my boobs ate sore from the cyclogest ! Finding these two weeks a total trauma !! You want the test date to come but then I worry if it's negative and how I will pick up the pieces again ! Sorry to moan but feel I am going round in circles xxxx good luck to everyone going through cycles we deserve to be cherished and waited on by our dh ! (not with it either posted this msg on sep/oct cycle buddies rather than 2ww !) duh!


----------



## vicky1982

Hi all,

I noticed some brownish spotting last nite when I wiped!!!!!! I'm soooo upset and gutted and can't help thinking this is it for me now 
I am checking all the time and it's driving me mad!
I'm 8dp5dt is the spotting to late in the 2ww for it to be in plantation spotting? 
Just praying it doesn't get any heavier before sat which is my test day. I'm an obsessive knickers checker!
I loved my little embies so much already! It's so cruel and wicked this 2ww.
Sorry for the negativity, just feeling so rubbish.

Xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Vicky

Please try not to worry too much (although easy said then done!) Spotting does not always mean a bad thing, it can be implantation. When your little embies burrow they cause some disturbance. 
There are lots of ladies that have had bleeds and gone on to have lovely healthy babies. So try not to worry to much and keep up the PMA!!

Nats x


----------



## MrsWard

Vicky - Nats is right, brown blood is old blood, so hopefully nothing to worry about. Keep thr PMA - it will work xx


----------



## twinter12

Fellow 2wwers I hope you are all doing OK and not stressing to much sending   to you all.

AFM - no symptons to report I am 6dpt/3dt (I think thats right 6 days past transfer/3 day transfer) so hopefully all going OK.


----------



## tw4bb

Went to dr's and found my hcg 10dp5dt was 423 - does that sound ok?  I am having another today to see how it has increased.  

Good luck ladies on 2WW and congrats to BFPs   for bfn.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Twinter12. We are testing the same day  I have no symptoms either. Hope that's not a bad thing? I'm temping aswell. I hate this 2ww x


----------



## vicky1982

Thank ladies for the encouragement,

Absolutely knackered myself out from my brain working overtime and not sleeping last nite! Just soooooooo hoping that it doesn't get any heavier 
I tell you I wish I coulda been under sedation for this 2ww! It's absolutely incredibly torturous.

I guess there is just nothing you can do to change the outcome and just have to wait and see, sounds easy doesn't it? NOT!

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi ladies,

I wondered if i could join the thread too, I am 6dp5dt on my 5th cycle which is a FET.  I swear these 2ww's are getting harder!!

I have no symptoms apart from ones brought on by the gestone.  We had 6 perfect embryos thawed last week which made it to day 3 still perfect but then by day 5 3 had arrested, and the other 3 were behind where they wanted them to be.  By the time we went into theater the embryologist did come in and say that the two best ones had developed further whilst we were there and 1 was where he wanted it to be - so a blast i am guessing, and the other was still a morula but had developed a cavity which apparently shows it was moving onto the next stage of becoming a blast.

So there we have it - 2 on board and praying for a 5th time lucky - will know a week from today!!

Sending lots of luck to everyone 

Jo xxx


----------



## Flora303

Hi everyone.
I hope I can join too.
I have luckily almost come to end of 2ww, and have also been lucky to get a positive urine test.
My blood test yesterday (10dp3dt) was "in the hundreds" (I only got a phone message) and pregesterone fine.
Last time my HCG was only 33, and the pregnancy didn't last. so already I know I am better than last time.
I wondered whether hundreds sound ok.
tw4BB - Sounds like I am in similar boat to you. But only infact have to wait till tomorrow for 2nd blood test - but maybe get results friday. Hope you have good 2nd results. How exciting!
Now that I know I may be pregnant, I just can't help being manically impatient to find out whether its ok.
If its any help to others, I had no symptoms atall, apart from swollen and tender breasts from 7dp3dt.
Good luck to you all. 
Flora.x


----------



## jk1

Flora - fingers crossed for you but all sounds like it is going well - amazing news - you must be so excited!! xxx


----------



## Flora303

JK1 - Thanks for your wishes.
It may sound overcautious, but I don't dare be excited till 2nd blood test has been confirmed.
I know I am liucky with a BFP to get this far, but am experienced enough to know that there is some way to go.
Wish you well It sounds like you have the best possible embies put back. Hope you have luck this time.
Flora..x


----------



## josiejo

Looking very good Flora, best of luck for tomorrow


Hello JK, I know you from the IVF Wales board. I really hope this is your time.


Sorry I am not too great at personals but congrats to all those with bfp's and    to all those with bfn's


All you early testers, step away from from the peesticks, the clinics give you a date for a reason. Saying that I am already wanting to test early lol


I almost bought some tests today, First Response are on buy 1 get 1 free in Superdrug but I stopped myself as I know I will just end up testing way too early.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Please count me in, 

I am 6 days past my IUI
Desperate for some people to talk too. 
I'm due to test Oct 27th but they have said as my cycles can be unpredictable to test a few days later if still no AF, massively eager, excited anxious and nervous all at the same time right now, feel like no one around me (at home) bar DH actually knows how I feel though everyone is being amazingly suportive so should be counting myself very lucky! 
Had cramping right up until day 5 which seems to have eased now to the occasional twinge and due for my blood test tomorrow to check ovulation deffinately occured, dreading that incase they find something to take away my hopes already but will stay positive as best I can!


----------



## jk1

Flora - yes i think i would be the same - trying not to get your hopes up is like self preservation isn't it

Hi Josiejo - yes i know you too  how are things going for you?  when is your OTD? xx

Bubbles - your test date is the day after mine, good luck for your blood test tmrw xx

Jo xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks!!! Will be sending lots of best wishes everyone elses way so glad to have found this forum half way through the 2ww think it may just help keep me sane x


----------



## jk1

Bubbles - I know what you men - are you going mad already - have you been googling?  I am addicted to it!! lol xxx


----------



## Cornelia79

Hi everyone

Im due to go for a bloodtest in the morning, SOOO anxious to know the reality. Havent done a HPT because Im too scared.....off a peestick!! Crazy I know!! Not very positive as I have been getting AF cramps since Monday so feeling a little down  

To all the BFN, Im so so sorry and its truly a heartbreaking experience!

All the BFP - congrats amd look after yourselves! 

Anyone else testing tomorrow?

xx


----------



## jk1

Cornelia - good luck for tomorrow huni xxxx


----------



## Cornelia79

Thanks jk1!!!! Dont know if I'll be able to sleep tonight...


----------



## vhopeful

Best of luck for testing tomorrow, my OTD was today and i'm glad to report i got a BFP. Wishing you all the best of luck.


----------



## mimi75

hi cornelia79 im testing tomorrow too! i havent joined the board as didnt notice as thought it was a bit too late! ive mainly been on the october cycle buddies thread who are all great ladies i have to say. 
ive had some painful cramping myself for a few days & had to take pain killers- so not sure what this means. i havent tested so am really scared as i have to use a pee stick tomorow morning first thing.
good luck to you fingers crossed this will be our turn!
xxx


----------



## vicky1982

Hey ladies,

Congratulations to the ladies who got their BFPs recently  
And to the ladies who didn't, don't give up on your fertility journey. It's long sometimes and painful but it's worth it to finally have your dreams come true.  ^ 

My spotting happened last nite and had a small bit this morning but nothing throughout today  is this a good sign? Last nite my heart broke so bad when I saw the spotting  now I'm really confused! Test day sat and although I'd love to be put out of my misery, I'm also petrified of seeing my worst fears come to light so for that reason I've left the test in the cupboard  

How's everyone else feeling towards their test date?


----------



## Cornelia79

vhopeful - thanks hun! And massive congrats on your BFP!   . Must be a great feeling and wishing you a healthy pregnancy!

mimi75 - oh hun, I wish we found each other earlier!! I do feel for you using the peestick in the morning, dont think I can do it... See you also had a 5 day transfer, still puzzled about this cramps, hate not being in control of my body and this situation. I say a wee little   for you tonight as well and it will be comforting to know that you are also testing tomorrow. I'll look at the board 1st thing. Big   to you and good luck xxx

Vicky1982 - i   that the spotting is just old blood left from implantation. Try and keep yourself still until test day. xx

Thanks for the support through this emotional journey


----------



## jennyes2011

BFN for us I'm afraid. 
We will be starting the next cycle in 6 weeks.

Congratulations to all those who got BFPs and good luck to all those who are waiting to find out!

Jenny x


----------



## sydneygirl

Hey fellow 2ww ladies, hope everyone is well and just about coping.
Twinter and Sweetcheeks, nice to know i'm not the only one anxiously counting down to the 26th. How are you both? I'm trying to carry on as normal but thought wander off every oooh 30 seconds or so. Am determined not to test early and hope my resolve holds. Did wake up thinking 'this tine next week', only 7 more sleeps to go. DH and I have booked the day off so we can spend the day together whatever the result. Am praying lots for us and all the other girls on this journey.
Sorry for the BFN's ladies, take some time for yourselves and your DH's.
Love and hugs to you all,
Syd xxx


----------



## kimmilou

does anyone else feel like a day is forever. I am 4dp/5dt and still have a long way to go to OTD of 27/10/11

ATM- i am very spotty (but guessing this is from the delightful pessaries) and very tired (but again i think its too early for it to be a sign of anything.
otherwise nil, zero, no signs what so ever! 
looking forward to bed to i am one day nearer testing day- lol x


----------



## olive11

Congrats to those who have had their BFPs 
Sorry to anyone that is dealing with a negative x

Tested early (yesterday 9dp5dt) and got a positive  2-3 weeks on a CBD and a strong line on a FR today. Blood test tomorrow - dont think its sunk in.

Off back to catch up on what I have missed properly xx


----------



## MrsWard

Just a quick post - have started spotting (bright red) and not sure if it is game over! We had 2 blasts transferred, so could be losing one. Waiting for clinic to ring back with what to do ;( test day Monday x


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick post from me, Congrats to all those with BFP....wishes you all the best for the wonderful 9 months ahead...
To all those with BFN's...BIG HUGS.....I really hope that the next cycle will be sucessful : ) PMA ; )

MrsWard - I really hope everything is ok...I know sometimes you can get bleeding and still be pregnant - keep positive!
Im also testing on Monday and so far resisted testing early....But I really want to know now! LOL

Also with hubby away this week, im feeling even more anxious.....


----------



## MrsWard

Sophie - thx for your message, trying to be strong and going away this weekend, so hopefully will take my mind off things. Good luck for monday and hope we both get a bfp! xx


----------



## vicky1982

Congratulating all the BFPs,
It's encouraging to see lots of BFPs and all the different symptoms to none at all.
Thinking of the ladies with a BFN  

I feel like I'm going mad! I wake up at night for a wee and then it hits me like a tun of bricks! Can I make it to test day? Round and round my head spins with all the questions and thoughts and wishes. It is actually torture! I've woken up with a hangover type feeling this morning but think that's because of the lack of sleep. I seem to be hungry all the time but that I put down to being on steroids. I've not made it this far along in the 2ww and praying so desperately that it's a good sign 
2 more sleeps, well bedtimes anyway! Then I can test! 
I've got this crazy little twitch in my eye! Now I actually look as crazzzzy as I feel! Lol

Spotting has near enough stopped except for a slight colouration when I wipe, nothing on pantyliner!

Love from a paranoid obsessive knicker checker  
Xxx


----------



## twinter12

Congrats on BFPs so happy for you.

AFM - one week down one to go, no signs or symptons!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

JK1 - I am going insane with my addiction to fact finding/symptom searching and can easily change my mind 5 time aday about feeling sure I AM/AM NOT pregnant, My DH is being amazing though and is deffinately Mr PMA  7 days officially post IUI now halfway mark is here, I will have fingers and toes crossed for you and yours     

Vicky1982 - I'm new to this so cant offer any experience but will be sending 100%   for you and your testing day!

Sidneygirl- Will keep my finghers crossed for you, think the fact you and the DH are taking the day off to be together is ace either way, just hope its a day of celebration for you both

Wish I could post to everyone! but    to all whatever our 2ww brings x


----------



## jk1

Bubbles - I have been busy googling already this morning!!   My DH sounds like yours - he is much better at the PMA than i am and said that we have to treat every cycle as it if the first as they are all different.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you too huni - lets hope we both get our BFP's next week - will be lovely to be able to tell everyone just before christmas too!!

No news from me - was up 3 times to pee last night but then slept in till 9.30am!! must have needed the sleep!!  Was feeling really hot, sticky and af like last night but then woke up fresh as a daisy this morning with no af feelings at all.  Just going to relax today,

Good luck everyone who is testing today - Cornelia - thinking of you xxxx


----------



## tw4bb

Hello Ladies

I got the result from my bloodtest yesterday and the hcg was 3,966.  So that is 423 9dp5dt and 3,966 15dp5dt - I think it is doubling up ok.

  and    to all those that need them.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

JK1- Lets hope we can share some good news next week! We said the same about christmas, would save a fortune on presents and just give the news instead lol. I just have to hope my boss doesn't pay too much interest in my internet history lol all he'd find is early pregnancy symptoms and step by step pregnancy info. PUPO for another 7 days it is 

Too all ladies testing today good luck and I'm sure you'll find support/friendship here either way!

p.s. feeling quite light headed, gassy and sick today, though could just be nerves!!!


----------



## Cornelia79

Thank you SO uch for all you well wishes for today! My bloodtest came back that my hcg levels is too low. I must go in tomorrow and have another test. Did anyone else experienced this? Very confusing!

Had some terrible news in our family. My amazing brother in law have been diagnosed with colon cancer that has spread to his lymph nodes. This awful ordeal just put my test in perspective, I'm just waiting to hear if I'm pregnant and he is waiting to hear if the spot on his lung is also cancer. 

Today I'm grateful for my health and for a supportive loving husband.

Love to all
Xxx


----------



## jk1

Cornelia - I'm sending you a million hugs and am so sorry to hear your news,        xxxxxxxxx It must be a v hard time for you and your family at the moment xxxxxxx  I'm not sure about the HCG blood test as I've only ever had to do HPT's on my test dates.  Thinking of you       xxxxxxx


----------



## vicky1982

Cornelia, sending you loads of   aswel. I guess it must put things into perspective a little. Thinking of you today mate. Stay strong and good luck for ur next blood test x x x

Would be good if they could give us some sedative to take home for our 2ww! Driving me nuts!

Love to you all


----------



## Sweetnats

Cornelia

So so sorry to hear your awful news, i must admit that is what made my MC easier to deal with. My 16 year old niece got diagnosed with Hodgkin lymphoma just as i started my tx. SHe is now going though chemo and doing great. So put all my stuff well into perspective.

Good luck with everything and hope the news gets better for you 

Nats x x


----------



## chancesare1

Hi All
Had my blood test today but as its GP it wont be bac\k for at least 3 days so a worrying weekend but im not supposed to test until 23rd so maybe its too early anyway but its the only day they could do it.
As for symptoms just hot and cold flushes and wet at back of the neck may be all the meds i am on.
Good luck for those testing soon xx


----------



## Guest

hi ladies, 
quick question....how early is to early to test...my test date is on monday and its getting to me now


----------



## vicky1982

Hey,

Well there's a few things to take into consideration b4 testing which is =

1.  Did you have a trigger shot? If so it can take up to 14-15 days to come out of your blood which could            show up on a pg test, which could be a false positive.

2.    Hcg levels are added to the blood from the fetus's placenta but after it's hatched and has made a placenta, so depending on the day embies hatched, the hcg levels might not be picked up so early, thus giving a negative result which may also be false and unnecessarily painful.

I hope you find the strength to hold on till your OTD, as my OH reminded me that the doc gave us a date for a reason. I too wanted to test early?
I know how your feeling, it's driving me loopy 

Happy that today is nearly done and that means 1 more day to go 

Love to all    Xxx


----------



## kimmilou

evening ladies,

sorry to hear the bad news Cornelia, sounds like you have a lot happening around you at the moment. hope u get some positive news after the weekend,sending u lots of love xx

Vicky; u dont have long to go to OTD so hang in there, will pray for you saturday morning for a   and good luck to everyone else testing in the the few days and sending hugs for those BFN.

is anyone testing on the 27th? I think i am going to need someone to stop me testing early. I am already struggling.

ATM- after having zero signs yesterday, this evening i have started to have mild cramps that feel like pms- I am day 5/5dt. did anyone else experience this? I have wondered if it is implantation but i thought that would be shorter acting. Think I am going to be joining u in the knicker checking now Vicky. Dont think I could bear to see my partners face if I get my AF...  

xxx


----------



## Cornelia79

Thanks a mil for all your support and warm wishes! Means SO much to me
xx


----------



## minimay

cornelia -   so sorry both for BFN and awful news re your BIL. 

Sophie - I generally dont test before day 13 after EC. After that the HCG level should be high enough to register on sensitive HPT (FRER). Dont worry about the HCG shot, it should be well out your system by then. 

Congrats to olive and tw4bb

Its bad news for me. I'm 8dp5dt and I tested early this morning. BFN. Was trying to stay optimistic in case I had tested too early but AF has arrived :-( I've called my clinic and they still want me to come in for a blood test so arranged it for Saturday. 

On the plus side, I am going to do another natural FET this cycle. Monitoring bloods booked for 31st Oct. Hopefully ET 2nd week of Nov. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test   

xxx


----------



## MrsWard

Morning ladies - couldn't wait any longer and tested BFP - although still some concerns as still spotting, but hopefully it will all go to plan xx


----------



## jk1

Mrs Ward - congratulations!!!! fingers crossed for you but looking good so far hey!! xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Cornelia- Don't know you yet but wanted to say I'm Sorry to hear that your BIL is facing some tough times, am sure the love and support of family and friends will go a massively long way at helping him stay possitive  

Minimay - sending lots of possitive thought your way for the next FET 

MrsWard - Congratulations on the BFP, time to put your feet up planety of rest and hopefully you and bubs will do just great, so good to hear a BFP in the midst of a 2ww  

Kimmilou - Testing right around then too, I'm now 8 days post IUI, the wait is KILLING me lol, very hard to stay away for HPT when I work facing a chemist as my view all day lol.

Good luck to all still in their 2ww,   to those getting a BFN and   to all the BFP ladies. 

DH has hidden home test so I cant sneek a early peek think I'm actually going to do the unthinkable and DELAY my testing till 15 days, as that way my DH can be with me to face the news either way, and I wouldnt have to face work just after a BFN! Getting some very low level cramping and dull ache today so starting to loose hope a little the AF could be on her way, BUT will keep waiting as my DH keeps telling me there's nothing we can do to change the outcome so we just have to keep believing.


----------



## vicky1982

Morning ladies,

I hope everyone is baring up with this crazy 2ww!?

Congrats to mrs ward and to all the other positive results coming through. It's encouraging the positive thoughts to see the BFPs.

Kimmilou - thanks for   for me. Means alot. Think it's amazing how us ladies pull together to offer the support we all need from each other.
I had cramps from around then too, so dont get downhearted just yet. I also got spotting quite late in the 2ww but I'm staying positive about that too.
It's such an individual process I find. Everyone is different so the symptoms vary for each of us.  for you aswel xxx

Having quite bad cramps today which are worrying me! I test tomoz and am so anxious today!  In a way I kinda don't wanna test because I don't want to know the worst and start on that journey of healing but at the same time I want this not knowing feeling to be over NOW! Think I'm Gunna test and then hide! 

Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Cornelia- Sorry to hear the sad nes, my thoughts are with and your family!

Congrats to all those BFPs   -   to those getting a BFNs

Thanks for the msgs regarding early testing, Ive decided not to do any home tests and wait for the results of my blood tests on Monday.  

Dh is back from holiday tonight - cant wait...its been a weird week! LOL 

Also have two wedding this weekend so maybe that will keep me distracted, I hope!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Vicky. Good luck for tomorrow. I have a good feeling about you. I think it's your month  xxx


----------



## vicky1982

Ahhh thanks sweetcheeks, just when I needed it 

How's things with you? 
 xxx


----------



## josiejo

Congrats to Mrs Ward


So sorry Minimay   


Just to let you all know Superdrug have buy one get one free on First Response tests. I got 2 twin packs today and incl my student discount that worked out at £9.50 for 4 peesticks. Will have to get DH to hide them when he gets in from work or I will be too tempted.


I am now 8dp2dt and still haven't had a meltdown, this is my 4th 2ww from tx and normally about this stage I convince myself it is over and spend the day crying but so far so good lol


Best of luck to all those testing in the morning


----------



## jk1

Vicky - good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you and praying that you get your BFP huni xxxx

Josie - wow - i couldn't buy the HPT's i would be too tempted - I found a spare one in the bathroom today and haven't stopped thinking about it all day - even though i've never tested early before!! lol xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Good luck to all those testing this Saturday/Sunday


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Vicky
Im doing ok, considering!  Im 10dpo today but i have no pains in tummy, no cramps or no sore boobies since 4dpo!!!  So been abit of a strange 2ww as i would of thought id feel something!  Im not holding my breath to be honest as this is my 5th cycle taking clomid. Good luck for tomorrow, i think your spotting was implantation   Will be logging on first thing to see your result xx


----------



## vicky1982

Hi everyone,

Thanks jk1 and to you all for your   it's really makin the difference in the way I feel today. I really appreciate all the love  
Had some funny old cramps today, feels very much like Period cramps  
Sweetcheeks- I've done a few rounds of icsi now and I tell you, every time felt different in my 2ww. I think that in itself is one of the things that's kept me positive. My boobs stopped hurtin after a few days too! I was really upset and cried to OH about how I wanted sore boobies! But I must say the last couple of days they have become tender inside! I think it was the hcg leaving my body that stopped boobs from hurting. Who knows eh? This is just a long old process and just wishing all the ladies to stay strong and sane! Lol

So nervous about testin tomoz! It's just that I don't want my dreams dashed again. Us girls have been through so much and deserve it. Shame the world doesn't work on fairness eh? 
Well I'm trying really hard today to remain positive, just hard when ur mind boggles all day long.
Have been googling till my eyes hurt and am on YouTube a aswl!

Good luck to the other ladies testing over the weekend 

Love from the paranoid obsessive knicker checker xxx


----------



## kimmilou

Hi ladies

Vicky...think the whole thread with be crossing everything for u tomorrow. and good luck to anyone else

Bubble85- i think if i had to look at a chemist all day i would cave. lol. I actually think what is stopping me from testing early  is putting my partner through the mill if iits a false result and t. It would be my choice to put myself through that but would feel bad on him as he wouldn have a say...lol! I really dont know if i will last until thursday. If i make it past monday I will be impressed as that will be 14 days after my EC.

ATM- still having twinges/cramps. Not as strong as last night. I have been seeing this as a positive sign but think I am just about to have a panic after reading other things that it actually might be AF.

Our bodies are amazing things but I wish we could do something to make this wait shorter. LOL

XX


----------



## louisejane37

Hi kimmilou I am due to test thurs 27 th too ! I have had stomach ache / pains for three days keep thinking I will get period - it's so stressful. Had a very teary day keep praying that my two little embryos are settling in and growing ! 
Good luck to everyone keep a pma !! It will work !! It can work !! Babydust to all xxxx


----------



## Fringo

Good luck Vicky tomorrow! Fingers crossed it's a BFP - lots of people get cramps so please don't worry too much.

Josie - thanks for the pregnancy test tip - may venture there next week - I'm due to test on Friday.

Cornelia - so sorry to hear your bad news - big hugs.

Congrats Mrs Ward - fantastic news - congrats....

Louisejane and Kimmilou - I keep getting stomach ache too - completely freaking me out. This cycle strangely I'm much more positive but as soon as I get those pains all positivity is out the window. Friday is such a long way away - i just don't know how I'll deal with it. Everyday without AF feels like an achievement. Last time my af started on day 8 of the 2 ww so tomorrow for me will feel like a bit of a milestone if I get by it.

I'm a google obsessive too and sometimes have to force myself to stop reading about every potential symptom!

I've baked my first ever loaf of bread from scratch today - anything to keep me occupied!

We can get through this - onwards and upwards.

Good luck to all future testers.

xxx


----------



## Jo1980

How is everyone coping so far?!  I am now 7dp3dt and feeling totally fed up!! I just want to know either way now! No symptoms apart from few funny twinges/cramps on & off. Really sore boobs but they've been sore since EC so don't think that counts?!
My clinic have 17 day wait so I have another 10 days to go yet but I will probably test early!

Jo x


----------



## louisejane37

Hi jo I feel so not preg today ! After ec and et I was extremely bloated so looked and felt preg ! Now all I have is stomach ache ! Fgs please let us be preggers !! Finding this 2ww tearful, long and emotional ! Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## vicky1982

BFN


----------



## MrsWard

Vicky - so sorry hun xx


----------



## vicky1982

Thank you,

All the best for the next 9 months mrs ward xxx


----------



## Fringo

Oh Vicky I'm sorry.


----------



## dmhw5677

Vicky  I'm so sorry  

Please add me to the list.. Otd 29th


----------



## Jo1980

Vicky

I don't know what to say apart from I'm very sorry and  

Jo xxxxx


----------



## josiejo

So sorry Vicky


----------



## louisejane37

So sorry Vicky sending you big hugs xxxx


----------



## mia83

vicky  i am  so sorry hun  be strong  hugs  to you.

can u add me  to the list please  im having fet and OTD  is 29/10/11
thank you .


----------



## pheobs1

So very sorry Vicky xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Vicky

I'm so sorry. I was routing for you  sending you    xxxx


----------



## vicky1982

Thank you to you all for all the love and support,

To make matters worse, me and my partner both thought we could see the faintest of lines in the the pregnancy test window! I then literally just squeezed a little bit more wee out for the nhs test they gave me at the hosp, didnt think I had enough wee on it to work so just left it in the bathroom. Went back 2 hours later and there is 2 blue line on the test!!!!! How much more do I have to endure eh? Gunna go and get another test but I'm 99% sure it's BFN but have to be 100%.

Thanks again to u all for helping me through the 2ww.
Good luck everyone  

Will be praying for you sweetcheeks  . Xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Vicky. Omg omg there is still hope. I'm   for you. Keep us posted. Has your af arrived yet? If not you definitely have a chance. Good luck xxxx


----------



## twinter12

I am thinking of testing tomorrow - it will be 11dpt/3dt is that to early?
Would like to do tomorrow as DH will be here other on OTD Wed he will be at work as starts at 5.30am and would really like him to be here when I test.
Advice please ladies


----------



## Szilvia

Hi Ladies! I'm on my day 9 after ET, I had 3day transfer with one 8 and one 10cell embryos. First six day I had bad cramps but now just sometimes. and nothing else really. In my past I had 4 ICSI   with short protocol,but this time I had long protocol (27days Buserelin and two weeks Menopure),My testday is next Sunday. I just wanna ask, did anyone had   after long protocol? I really hope in this one  
So sorry for Bfn and congrats for BFP.

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jk1

Vicky - I am so sorry huni but praying that the next test comes up with a positive for you - thinking of you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fringo

twinter12 said:


> I am thinking of testing tomorrow - it will be 11dpt/3dt is that to early?
> Would like to do tomorrow as DH will be here other on OTD Wed he will be at work as starts at 5.30am and would really like him to be here when I test.
> Advice please ladies


Hi Twinter, the trigger should have left your body so hopefully wouldn't give a false positive but be aware you might get a negative and for it all to be different on your OTD so you might have heartache when you don't need to.

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## vicky1982

Right ladies!

Took my tests to the pharmacist for a second opinion and she was 100% sure it's positive BFP  

I did ask her if I should just buy another test to check and she said there was no need! I'm in shock and to be honest **** scared of being happy incase it's wrong again!

Might buy another test tomorrow!
Girls it's all the   that's done it I'm sure! Will update.
Sweetcheeks thank you xxxxxx


----------



## dmhw5677

Oh Vichy, great news... A very good luck and look forward to hearing the confirmation  xx


----------



## kimmilou

just reading back from this morning, Vicky what a journey u have been on already!! If i was you i would def do another one just so you dont have to spend the next few days worrying. it all sounds really promising! really pleased for u xx


----------



## roxy35

Hey All  
Sorry have been hovering and reading everyones stories for weeks now but have not posted.  
I  am also on this 2ww and OTD is Monday.  Have been naughty and done 6 tests and  all positive, latest one was CB today which said 3+.  I am so bloody nervous and cannot wait to see if they confirm positive on Monday.  
Sorry for gate crashing thread but this 2ww is driving me insane!!  
Good luck to all those on this mad rollercoaster  
Julesxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Vicky. Yay . Why don't you test again today? I would lol xxx


----------



## kimmilou

yea i agree with sweetcheeks, i wouldn be able to wait.

Roxy- congrats yous positives sound positive


----------



## dmhw5677

Congrats roxy....


----------



## roxy35

Vicky - I would defo test again  so you know.  I tested on Monday and me, dh and best friend could not decide if their was a line so I went straight out and bought digital and tested in the shop.  There was no way I could wait!!

Julesxx


----------



## vicky1982

Congrats Roxy xxx

I'm Gunna go in tomoz and do another 1 or 2! 
She (pharmacist) was sooo sure tho! And I asked her twice if I should double check. I'm Gunna go to a different chemist.

Good luck to chancesare and to all you ladies testing over the weekend and Monday  
Am just so tired and emotionally drained from today that I'm just Gunna chill out if it's possible and deal with this again tomoz.

Love to you all


----------



## Fringo

Totally devastated today - had tiny bit of brown discharge - all feels so horribly familiar to last time. Was really, really sure it had worked - and I'm normally so pessimistic - so I've been crying all afternoon. 

It could be implantation - I'm not due to test until next Friday - but I really doubt it. I don't really have any pain though which is unusual.

Fingers crossed for you Vicky - what a mad time you're having - don't know how I'd cope.


----------



## chancesare1

Hi

Vicky thanks for that good luck i need it as been doing cheapys and bfn but was told too early so big day tmz if its going to show on a proper first response thats if they are any good xxxxx


----------



## wishful one

Hi Ladies,
I am new to this site and wish everyone all the very best of luck to acheive their dream! I am hoping some of you may be able to offer some advice...
I am 4dp5dt and have 2 great quality blasts on board, transfer was on Tuesday 18th. On Thursday I felt lots of encouraging sensations and was convinced something good was happening (had not felt this in my previous cycle which was BFN). However Thurs night/Friday I felt really poorly with flu like symptoms, coulnt sleep, achy all over, headache, feeling sick and generally unwell. Today I feel absolutely fine again, although feel like my temp has raised slightly (like post ovulation), no other symptoms. I am now terrified that my immune system kicked in too much and has destroyed our precious embryos, although this is not something I know much about. 
I have had all the immune tests done already (not because suggested by my clinic as only 1 previous failure but I was covered by work health insurance so thought I would have them done sooner rather than later) and all came back negative.

Wondering if anyone else felt like this around implantation or know anything that may help?? All advice greatly appreciated!
Thankyou.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

11dpo. Just done a test, stupid I know and it was a bfn ( xxx


----------



## dmhw5677

Sweetcheeks - noooooooooo.... Just wait honey fir your otd... It's too early - I'm   fir you
Wishful one - I hope you are feeling better soon. I'm sure everything will be fine but if you are worried just give your clinic a call for reassurance...
Fringo - stay positive chick. Sending you lots of pma 

Xxxxx


----------



## louisejane37

Rich - brilliant news congrats xxx
Vicky - I would be testing again to put my mind at rest but it sounds like  a BFP will keep my fingers crossed for you xxxxx 
Can't sleep again as you can it's Sunday and I am on this at 745 !  2 ww are long and tiring !! Xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Dmhw. Do you think so? I thought it would show up at 11dpo? When will I be able to test? xxx


----------



## dmhw5677

I think you should wait until otd which is this week right? What day transfer did you have?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Otd is weds/thurs this week. I didn't have transfer I'm taking clomid. I ovulated on day cd16 and today is cd28 xxx


----------



## dmhw5677

There is still a chance.. Hang in there I'm   for you xxx


----------



## vicky1982

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all hanging in there and not lost ya marbles yet  xxx

Sweetcheeks I think it's too early yet and so please stay positive. Wait till Thursday and I'm routing for you like you did for me   my test was sooo faint I didn't even except it and that was on the day they told me to test so if you test too early it doesn't give the hcg enough time to be strong enough to show up. So stay positive and I'm thinking of you. Infact I thought about ya in the early hours of this morning! When I woke up for 1 of my many wee's lol  

Chancesare how did you get on? Wondering how you are x

Fringo stay positive chic, I spotted and balled my eyes out all nite long but it must have been implantation blood or from them messin with my insides. Don't panic and stress ur body out before you know exactly whats goin on. I know it's easier said then done but all the upset might be unnecessary   

Louisejane37 I know what sleepless notes are all about! The steroids I'm on keep me awake when I'm exhausted and when I finally do drop off I wake up an hour later and can't go back to sleep! Defo a long old slog this 2ww  

Wishful one welcome on board. Hope your feeling bait better. I was on a few different drugs which are for my immune problems and felt odd and still feel odd and sometimes a little unwell so I can't comment really. Wishing you all the best though  

I haven't tested because the pharmacist said it will come up faint again and there was no need to do it again. Sill in shock really and feel nervous that someone is Gunna call me up and say oh sorry Vicky we made a mistake! My mum was just telling me to be happy and that life throws things at us all the time and we should be happy for the times we can be so on that note I'm being happy 

Sending you loadsa love and  

Vix


----------



## wishful one

Thanks Vicky, have read back a few pages on  here and sounds like you have had a rollercoaster ride! I felt really positive yesterday, was feeling very hot (which is what I noticed when I had ectopic) and my boobs started to hurt (think its just cyclogest side effect), but today I dont feel so sure   ...you know how it is, one day up, one day down! Actually make that minute by minute rather than day by day!! 

No twinges\cramps or anything today, I know its so early on but it seems like most people have a lot of feeling down there which seems to be a good sign so now im getting paranoid about that...driving myself insane!

Cant help but worry that whatever went on thurs/fri has had a negative effect. God i wish this was easier for us all!

Hope everyone else is feeling positive today and sorry about my negative vibes....I know PMA is so important, I just need to pull myself together and start believing!

xxx


----------



## Jo1980

After testing early yesterday 8dp3dt and getting a BFN my DP hid my collection of the cheapo Internet pee sticks.
My DP has been out since lunchtime and I spent all afternoon searching high & low for them!! I even looked through his work van!! I'm completely losing it!!
After no joy in finding them I forgot about it for a few hours.... Until I made a cup of tea and spotted his tub of protein shake powder on top of the fridge, surely he didn't hide them in there?! I got on top of a chair to reach up & bingo they're in there!!
I then felt so guilty for sussing out his hiding place & 
utterly stupid for getting so obsessed!! So I snapped them all up & threw them in the wheely bin outside!!!
I think I've already lost the plot??!!!! 
Jo xx


----------



## Sweetnats

STEp AWAY from the pee sticks

Below is what happens after ET, 

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

So not even going to show until 11 dpt!!!!

nats x


----------



## dmhw5677

Oh Jo you are so funny!!! Hang in there lovely.. Not long to go xx


----------



## louisejane37

Jo stop it now ! Don't do it to yourself honey ! I have had the same manic moments hunting for them so I decided to give mine to my mom ! OTD is thurs 27 for me and I am in
Manic pants checking mode ! Every twinge I feel is my period ! 

What I still can't get my head round is after all these hurdles we have to get through ( stimm, ec, fertilisation, et etc etc) my dr still said only 35 percent chance of live birth after et !! Why isn't  success higher ? Is it due to my age 37?  Keep analysing everything at the minute . I really do take my hat off to girls who have done this before , this is my first ICsi and I have found it extremely traumatic ! I don't how people find the strength to do it all again - I know I will as we have no choice if we want a baby . It just seems such a long way off at the min - please please help us ladies get a BFP xxx


----------



## kimmilou

Hey ladies,

Hope your all doing ok;Vicky really pleased 4u, when do u have to go for blood test and scans etc? 
Jo- sounds like you have had a crazy day Jo. But u did the right thing, it was possibly not having the control over things. I think thats what stresses me out. That we have all done all our bits and now it is down to luck/chance and anything else.

Louise jane I am testing the same day as you! only 4 more sleeps. Each morning that I wake up and dont actually do the test i feel like patting myself onthe back. i think tomorrow will be particularly hard as it will be 9 days since transfer (and according to various websites the day that hcg levels are high enough to be detected on a hpt) i really am going to try and wait. 

Right now I have absolutely no idea whether i am pregnant or not. My boobs are huge and tender-prob from pessaries, and on day 5 i have peroid pains on and off in the evening, today i am having a few twinges so the knicker checking is back in full force.

Me and my DH went to visit our adopted 9 month puppy today at the rspca (we have not been able to bring him home yet as our own dog is recovering from an operation) and he is a bit boisterous, he ran straight towards me and as I tried to move he knocked me off my feet. I was very conscious that i didnt want to fall on my stomach so i fell on my side which hurt a bit. I hope I havent done any damage to anything. My DH said any other time it would have been hilarious as I was swept off my feet but given the circumstances we didnt laugh   everything makes u worry on this rollercoaster.

well I am pleased that either way I will know in a few days and maybe I can stop obsessing and enjoy whatever it is for the next few months
xxx


----------



## louisejane37

Hi kimmlou - you lucky girl having a new puppy ! What type if doggy is it ? I will get another dog if we don't get a baby !! We have a five yr old westie and she is my world !! Xx


----------



## kimmilou

louise jane,  awww i see your westie in your pic- very cute! we have a very beautiful cute 14 months old staffy girl (very friendly and so so cute), she is called kiki. our adopted dog is a shar pei cross, his name is buddy and he is 9 months old and had a really tough start to life but he has so much potential. I have fallen in love with him already.
I know exactly what u mean, they are like family arent they. we love our little girl kiki. we would be lost without her now xx


----------



## louisejane37

Ah good for you giving a dog a home , love the names Kiki and buddy xxx


----------



## vicky1982

Kimmilou I've got a lil sharpei, she is amazing and soooo cute. Love the wrinkles! Xxxx


----------



## Susie78

Hey Vicky1982

So thrilled that it's all turned out positive for you, life can be so cruel to us when there is no rhyme or reason for it not working for some of us. 

I read on your signature info that you had killer cells detected, how did you find out? I'm seeing my consultant tomorrow after 3 failed ICSI cycles and I just don't know what to do next. Any advice would be great. 

Thanks
Susie xx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hey everyone, 

Today is otd but I am to afraid to test, I've been longing for this day to come for two weeks but now I'm to afraid of the result...


----------



## Susie78

Welshbirdwales
Go for it. If af hasn't arrived then it looks positive. 

Let us all know how you get on. 
xx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hey susie78,

Thanks for the positive thinking, was thinking maybe should leave it until later until my wee is more concentrated. Been having pains for the last 4 days so am thinking I will see af, not normal period pains tho more like twinges...Will test later after I hold it in for a while. Please be positive xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi everyone

Good luck to all of those testing. 

Afm 13dpo. Had a massive temp drop this morning, lower than pre ov temps!!! So I think af will be here soon  xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi All

I am 4 days late for my period. Currently taking Clomid. I tested on Friday but it was BFN. 

I've not really got any symptoms, apart from mild cramping and lots of creamy CM. I think I'm going to wait until Thursday which will be 1 week then. 

I don't know whether Flying or being ill (for which I have done both this month) will put me back a few days. I know some say it can!
Just don't want to be let down by seeing another BFN


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Day 11 post IUI ladies official test date the 27th looming large! No AF yet   that it stays that way and have two happy little lines at the end of the week. Have had AWFUL flu this weekend though so really hope that hasnt hurt anything have been so so ill but really limited even the paracetamol to an absolute minimum. Congratulations to all BFP! so happy for you all and to the BFN    for whatever the next step maybe. 

Need to catch up on the board as have just been to ill to follow it over the last couple of days but all FF ladies have been in my thoughts and best wishes


----------



## lulumush

BFN for me.


----------



## twinter12

So sorry for the BFN my heart goes out to you.

Test day Wed no AF yet which hope is good sign but then no other signs either.


----------



## wishful one

Good Luck Welshbird Wales, thinking of you.

So sorry Lulumush, it is all so cruel. Take care of yourself.

Twinter you must be getting unbelievably nervous, I test on Friday and now its looming Im dreading it, all this build up and then on test day I just want to run and hide!

Ladies, one question...if negative result, do most of you get AF whilst still taking the progesterone? My first cycle I got BFN but AF didnt show until 3 days after I stopped the cyclogest, just wondered....I presumed the progesterone kept AF from starting...but from reading your posts sounds like I am bit weird with that....who knows, guess we are all different!

XX


----------



## lulumush

Wishful one I got my period on Saturday altho test date was today. Stopped taking progesterone when I got my period.


----------



## wishful one

Thanks Lulumush, hope you are doing ok.xx


----------



## lulumush

Trying to be realistic - first ever IUI and I'm 39 with only one tube. It was unlikely to have worked first time! Having said that I found the whole thing exhausting and am therefore dreading the necessary repeat! And I've just realised that I've got to be in Germany in two weeks when I would (in theory) expect to have treatment again if I go ahead this month.....aaaaaagh!


----------



## kimmilou

hey ladies, 

Thanks louise jane, it took me ages to come up with the name kiki but i do love it. 
awww vicky how old is your dog? they are so cute arent they?! how is everything else going?

welshbird- have u tested yet?? fingers crossed 4u

sorry lulumush for your disappointment 
sweetcheeks; keeping all crossed for you!!

Bubble85- i have the same OTD to you....thursday feels like ages away.

I cant believe I have done this, as I said i wouldn't but today when i was at work i did a pregnancy test (it was a first response that u can use 6 days before due date so picks up the smallest amount of hcg) Initially i thought it was negative but on closer look there is definitively a 2nd line. I am concerned that as it is so sensitive that it might be detecting the trigger and thats why it is so faint. I did the trigger 15 1/2 days ago....hmmmm...not sure what to think. Didnt tell DH as I dont want to upset him with it all when it is not certain....any ideas

xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Kimmilou congratulations! It's not the trigger 15 days later, probably just week because it wasn't first wee of the day!
Xx


----------



## kimmilou

pheobs1, i just felt a bit like i could cry when i read your message. I think I will test again in the morning before i tell DH even though its killing me....omg, is this really happening!! xx xx


----------



## pheobs1

Will keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies... bfn for me...I'm just soo gutted...I haven't had any bleeding so I was hoping this was it.  Now planning to start going gym from tomorrow....I can't believe how fat I've gotten....makes me sick...really dont whats next.......O


----------



## kimmilou

o sophie, I am so so sorry. Take some time to regather yourself, you must have everything going through your mind at the moment xx


----------



## dmhw5677

Sophie I'm so sorry Hun... Look after yourself xx

Kimmilou - congrats hub so pleased for you xx


----------



## louisejane37

Big hogs Sophie I really feel for you honey xxx 

Kimmilou congratulations brilliant news xx


----------



## lily_8282

Hi all, I am new to this forum, but have actually been following it for the last 10 days, since I am also in my 2ww and it has given me a bit of strength to read feelings that I feel, thoughts that I've had. Tomorrow is my testing day and I felt I had to share it here... I am incredibly nervous, I don't know how I am going to manage to sleep tonight!

Summarizing, just wanted to send you all an enourmous hug and say thank you, just for being there.


----------



## louisejane37

Welcome and good luck lily for tomo thinking of you xxxx


----------



## dmhw5677

Good luck lily xx


----------



## Jo1980

Sophie I'm very sorry, it's so crap this isn't it! 

Kimmie sounds good to me! How many dp transfer are you?

I'm 10dp3dt today and totally convincing myself it hasn't worked. Boobs were beyond painful last week, today they are not even tender. My last cycle I got a bfp at 11dp3dt as I was feeling 'different'. I'm tempted to test tomorrow but I've already made the mistake in testing early yesterday. I've almost lost all PMA and can't see any way of getting it back. Sorry for the negative post, I


----------



## kimmilou

hi jo, 

I am 9dpt of 5dt. I am still not convinced as the line was so faint. 
thanks everyone for the messages-will update tomorrow.

Jo i dont know what to advise u, as i had said before that i thought it would be ok for u to test then felt really guilty. so arrrrh dont really know what to say.

good luck tomorrow lilly 

xx


----------



## hayley28

Hi everyone

Please help......
So I'm 10dp3dt and stupidly just done a hpt on like my 7th wee of the day- it was a moment of madness but it came up BFP. It has been 15 days since my trigger shot. Could the shot still be in my system and giving of a false positive.  It is a really strong line so im thinking if it was the shot still in my body it would be minimal amounts that would probably give off a faint line??  Just sent husband to boots for more tests as I'm going to test again in the morning


----------



## Jo1980

Kimmi it will be faint as it's early, test again tomorrow or day after and check if it's darker. Congrats and good luck!!! I'll be ok just want to know either way now, it's the not knowing that's stressing me out! I'll just have to be patient!

Hayley your trigger should be well & truly out of your system after 15 days! Congrats!! I'm also 10dp3dt but not testing a bfp yet, getting worried


----------



## kimmilou

yeah thanks jo, not planning to do anymore test today. praying for u xx
Hayley, sounding really promising for u  congrats xx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hey everyone, done a test earlier today and got a big fat negative, so disappointed. Not sure what to do next :-(.

Congratulations to all with a Bfp I'm so happy for you guys ) x


----------



## kimmilou

so sorry to hear that welshbird  x


----------



## zaq

zaq otd 30th oct


----------



## kimmilou

morning ladies- very early i know ( i couldnt sleep)hope your all ok.
ATM- I am more confused that ever,I retested this morning with the same brand as yesterday (first response) and also the HPT the clinic gave me (clear blue plus) got a very very faint line on first response (fainter than yesterday) and a definite positive on clear blue.

still not convinced what is happening now!! any ideas
xx


----------



## hayley28

Snap I've been awake since 5am re tested with same brand first response and BFP again but just slightly lighter than yesterday but definitely visable without tilting or moving.

Now I'm even more confused surly can't be trigger after 16 days ??


----------



## kimmilou

arrrh mine is even lighter then that. i have to really look for it. but the CB plus is obvious. I dont know what it means hayley. i too am 16 days past trigger xx


----------



## Nmh

Hi ladies

When I tested the lines varied depending what tests I had used. I continued to test for some time just for the reassurance and some days would be darker or fainter than others. I would say if u have a positive with any test that's a very good sign. 


Congrats x x


Natalie x


----------



## dmhw5677

Kimmilou and Hayley - I think these are all very positive signs.... Good luck for your final OTD test....

xxx


----------



## MrsWard

Kimmilou and Hayley - Congrats.  I too had the same thing and went to EPAU yesterday and my HCG was only 20, so going back tomorrow for another HCG to see if it will be higher.  Fingers crossed all will be well xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

hi all

still no sign of AF for me! i'm not 5 days my period due date. But somehow don't have any symptoms apart from mild cramping. Tooo scared to test!!!

Congrats to the new BFP! Sorry to those with BFN


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

I'm out AF has just showed  x


----------



## dmhw5677

Oh Sweetcheeks.. I'm so sorry hun.. sending you a massive  

Lozza when is your otd?

Good luck Mrs Ward

AFM: i'm not really feeling anything anymore... no sore boobs or cramping  I just really hope it isn't the end. I'm 7dpt5dt ... I so want to test but i know it won't be accurate but the suspense is killing me!


----------



## twinter12

Still no symptoms today - OTD is tomorrow getting very worried this isn't our time. 

Do people get BFP with not symptons?  and 
Do people get BFN when AF not arrived and how long should AF take to arrive after all these drugs we have been taking?  

This is all gettting to much.


----------



## dmhw5677

Oh Twinter i sympathise hunny... I'm feeling much the same... my symptoms have gone and i worry this the end! Sometimes i just wish i had a crystal ball!

I'm sending you lots of PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## vicky1982

Thinking of you sweetcheeks  
Always here for a chat, hope you feel ok really soon. Sending you loads of love xxx


----------



## hayley28

Twinter- I haven't had any symptoms except few stomach cramps a few days after transfer- my boobies are not sore at all anymore either. 

I've just done another test and BFP again 3 times now - hope this continues to Thursday    

Xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

dmhw5677 said:


> Oh Sweetcheeks.. I'm so sorry hun.. sending you a massive
> 
> Lozza when is your otd?
> 
> Good luck Mrs Ward
> 
> AFM: i'm not really feeling anything anymore... no sore boobs or cramping  I just really hope it isn't the end. I'm 7dpt5dt ... I so want to test but i know it won't be accurate but the suspense is killing me!


It was last friday 21st - so i am now 5 days late. I tested this morning and It was really really really faint, so i'm going to hang on until Thursday and test again with FMU


----------



## Jo1980

Sweetcheeks I'm very sorry   . I've just seen very light pink/brown when I wipe (sorry TMI), I really think AF is trying to show up (

Twinter I'm the same Hun, 11dp3dt and no symptoms, my boobs have stopped hurting altogether today. When I got a bfp last ti
I felt pregnant, i don't feel anything like I did last time. I just want to get over the OTD now!!

Aaaaah this is so hard girls!!!

Jo x


----------



## dmhw5677

Lozza a very good luck to you xx


----------



## dmhw5677

Jo.. know how you are feeling hun... Feeling quite the same.. hate the anticipation! Sending you lots of


----------



## suzymc

twinter - just popping in to say there's loads of women who get BFP's without ANY signs after IVF/ICSI.
the pumpkins are missing you. we're here for you


----------



## Lozzaj83

i forgot to add a big   to Sweetcheeks! are you only prescribed clomid for 6 months or will they try you for longer?


----------



## twinter12

Can I ask some advice - what are people's views and what test to use?

I think I will go and get another test today so I have two of different brands - I have a clear blue but think I might go and get a First Response - you never know - might also confuse things even more.


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi Twinter,

I had two of tesco HPT and got a clear line on both, and then went and got a CBD. I must admit i prefered the digital one, as i was never sure whether i was imagining the lines!
You can buy a twin pack on Amazon for £6.59

Good luck

nats x


----------



## lily_8282

Hi girls. Just wanted to say that I got BFP this morning!!! I used a "two-lines" test and I was sure there was a second line, but to be completely sure I went and bought a digital Clearblue, and got another BFP! Sooo happy!

Just wanted to tell some of you that I didn't get any symptoms this 2ww, and the ones that I got (slight AF-cramps, tiny bit nauseated...) were so weak that I thought I was creating them in my mind, which I still believe I did, so please keep the hope!

Big big hug to all of you, no matter the result.


----------



## dmhw5677

Oh Lily that is wonderful wonderful news.. I'm ever so pleased for you.. Well done.. 
Was today your OTD?


----------



## lily_8282

Hi dmhw5677, thanks! Yes, today was my OTD, I managed not to test before today, which I thought I wouldn't be able to! I tell you, keep the hope, today if you ask me I feel even less "symptoms" than before, so it doesn't mean at all that it's not there! I wish you all the luck!


----------



## wishful one

Hi Twinter, I took 3 days to get AF after stopping progesterone after a neg result last cycle, but this seems more unusual when read on here that many ladies seem to get AF around test date. I thought the high dose of progesterone kept AF away but maybe not, everyone is different! 

I am 7dp5dt and dont have many symptoms either, sore boobs dont hurt as much today and had mild AF cramps last night, they seemed to have disappeared today though. Hate this waiting game so much!! I do remember when I was pregnant with ectopic I had no symptoms until Hcg was up near 1000...I guess some people 'feel' things sooner than others.

Congrats to the BFP's and sorry to the BFN's x


----------



## dmhw5677

Many thanks.. I keep wanting to test but i know in my heart of hearts it is best to wait until Saturday... So i keep praying for a positive result...


----------



## dmhw5677

Wishful one are you testing on saturday? we are currently the same 7dpt5dt... I know what you mean about the wait... it is a killer..


----------



## wishful one

DMHW I am testing on Friday...had 5 day transfer last Tuesday so now not sure if that makes me 7days or 8days pt??!! Might hold out and wait till Saturday to test though as my boyf really cant take time off work at the mo and I know I will go into meltdown if neg!! Im dreading testing as cant face a negative! 
How are you feeling? Any symptoms? I have to keep reminding myself how early it is, literally days, so many people conceiving naturally would have NO idea they were pregnant yet, its just coz we know that there is the definite possibility and because we have all been through so much to get to this point that we are obsessing over every little thing!! I have got sore boobs although not so sore today so think that is just the cyclogest. HAd AF mild pains last night and the night before, but in the day they go away and I feel fine. Did not have this on my previous cycle and AF didnt show up until 3 days after my neg test....so I am obsessing over that now! Ar they good pains or bad pains!! Arghhhhhhhh!!x


----------



## dmhw5677

Hiya Wishful one.. I had ET last Tuesday to and they gave me an OTD for Saturday.. It is still very very early I know... It is just a pain in the bum to not know... I had cramps on Day 3 and 4 and sore boobs up until Sunday but now nothing.. I do get the occasional twitch in the lower back or higher abdomen and hot flushes through the night but i will go crazy if i try to analyse every little scenario... This is my first cycle and i'm just praying that our little one has nested nicely and will continue to do so for 9 months. I have one last session of Acupuncture tomorrow night so hopefully it will relax me. A very good luck to you and i   that you have a BFP

xx


----------



## kimmilou

hey all, 

this thread has been busy today. Firstly thanks to all for support- it has really help. I am not going to test again now until OTD so i can be sure..

This is so hard for us all isnt it? this site has helped me more than i ever thought it could and I have become addicted to seeing how everyone has got on.
wishful one- that makes u 7days pt so u will be testing on day 10 (which is what i am today after 5 day transfer)

lily wow that is great news  woooo hoo. 

Can soeone tell me pls what the process is (roughly as I am sure it differs between clinics)if u have BFP, ie when do u normally go to clinic for bloods and when do u have scan/
xxx


----------



## kimmilou

sorry another question....if the result is BFP when can you start having sex again? my DH was away for 5 weeks and we have had to abstain now for a further 2 1/2 weeks....so yea intrigued to know....lol xx


----------



## wishful one

Thanks kimmilou, thought so. Sounds like things are looking good for you so will keep my fingers x'd for u!

dmhw I am generally much hotter too, felt my temp go up on saturday and seems to have stayed high, altho I had flu symptoms on friday so might be connected to that! Good your having acupuncture, I couldnt continue with it this time round, I hate it so much, not good with needles which is a bit of a problem with acupuncture! 

Not sure on the sex thing...
My clinic doesnt say anything about going for blood test, maybe they arrange that if you call to say a home test is positive. I know they scan about 2 weeks later to check heartbeat etc. 

Congrats Lily!


----------



## twinter12

Sadly a BFN for us this morning, will call clinic later to see what next stage is. Trying to stay positive as we do get another free try with our PCT so hopefully that will be successful


----------



## dmhw5677

Kimmilou our clinic said sex was fine after et... 
Twinter I'm so so sorry babe... Look after yourself.. Sending a massive


----------



## Jo1980

Twinter - I really am very sorry, I've been following you since the beginning on the Sept/Oct thread.  It really isn't fair. Massive   and stay positive for your next try

Jo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Firstly CONGRATULATIONS!! *kimmi-* Sounds great * lilly* so happy for you! and to all other BFP ladies so happy for you all. 
Sorry to all those who've faced a BFN but all the ladies will be here whatever the next step for you may be, and if thats straight into next treatment sending   next time will be ''the time''

I'm due to test tomorrow 27th, know a few of you ladies are also, but I'm really confused, the reason being although it will be 14 days post treatment my AF WOULDN'T be due untill Monday 31st at the earliest, doesnt this mean I'd be testing 4 - 5 days early ? I already caved yesterday and tested early a big BFN but am hoping it was just too soon ??


----------



## dmhw5677

Hey Bubble... I have absolutely no idea how they time the 2ww. I had my ET on 18th and they've told me my OTD is 29th.. so according to my "cycle" my AF was due 7 days ago today  ? 
Good luck for your test tomorrow - sending you lots of  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

dmhw5677-  Have just called my clinic, they advised I wait untill Monday (31st) as more likely to give a truer result! 4 days added to my 2ww lol   I will keep everything crossed for you on the 29th!! the fact your AF's so late could be a good sign? xxxxx


----------



## dmhw5677

That is fab news Bubble - i know a bit harder with the extra days but all the better

Well i don't know if a good sign or not as the pessaries can prolong your AF coming on so i'm still in limbo.. Just have to wait and see... 

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Will keep my fingers, toes, legs and arms crossed for you!!


----------



## kimmilou

hey all, 
how is everyone?

Bubble that must be hard having to move the goal posts but at least it gives u more chance of accurate result, crossing all for u

good luck for anyone testing tomorrow, it will also be my OTD...i am hopeful as i am feeling nauseous since yesterday morning now.              pls pls pls for all of us! Not many more days now for us ladies

xxx xxx xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Good luck for tomorrow Kim x x


----------



## kimmilou

thanks hunxx


----------



## zaq

3 days to go b4 OTD whats worrying me is these damm pessaries leakin back out again n again ud assume at nite im lying down so they wouldnt im thinkin of doublin my usage of em wot do u think that way at least 1 full dosage mite seep up there !!!! argh dunno


----------



## zaq

we used up all our funds for this ivf cycle as not eligable for nhs help....if its a BFN i have nooooo means of payn 4 more cycles so these two eggs that were put bk in my basket 9 days ago r literally my last hope................plz god n angels n sunshine plzzzzzzzz


----------



## kimmilou

Morning ladies

otd for me- bfp!!!      Keeping all crossed that some more follow


----------



## mia83

morning  to  you all
Kimmilou congrats  hun  wouw  u must be  so happy i wish u all the best and  very happy  9 months  to come.
i too  tested this morning  with a clear blue  and  i got Pregnant 2-3 w, my  OTD is  on saturday,
i must  tell  that  i tested  with clear blue  on monday  and  i  got  NOT PREGNANT,i was gutted but  the  first response  showed  very  faint  line since then.
to the  rest of  you ladies wish  u  all  the best  of  luck and  hope  u all get BFP results,hugs  to  you


----------



## louisejane37

It's a good morning for me too we got a BFP too at 530 this morning !! This threads good luck is on a roll !!! Xxxx


----------



## mia83

louisejane37  congrats  hun  wish  u all the best ,
hope  there  are  more  bfp's to come.


----------



## Raquel1

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me popping by. Just wanted to say huge congratulations to all the BFP and so so sorry to all the BFN. 

I'm currently 8dp5dt FET and stuggling so much with this 2ww. Just a quick question to the ladies with the BFP, did you have any symptoms? I swear last time I had lots and this time round just don't feel preggers at all. I had really sore boobies last week but everyday they are getting less & less. I'm absolutely driving myself round the bend. I know I shouldn't symptom stop but can't help myself!!!! 

Love & luck to all xx


----------



## dmhw5677

morning ladies.. congrats to all the BFPs....

Big hugs to the BFN's...

I'm currently 9dpt5dt and caved and tested this morning... OTD is saturday.. I tested BFN unfortunately. I know there still may be hope but not holding out much luck. Tested with clearblue digital and FR and both had the same reading.. quite gutted  but hey ho..

Good luck to all who are testing this week. I really hope you get your BFP's...

xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Wow Mia, Kim & louise

Congratulations!!!! Its great to see good news!

Nats  x


----------



## louisejane37

Than everyOne the 2 ww is traumatic . In my first week I
Had really bad cramps that felt like period pain sore boobs as well . Then tender boobs subsided but have come back a little now but don't feel pregnant !! It's all very surreal !! Good luck to everyone dOnt want to be all cliched but there is hope - we never thought we would get pregnant hubby azoospermia and me amh 1.8 xxx I did pray lots and lots which I think helped xxx


----------



## leeane

Hi ladies, the 2ww is killing me feel like I'm going crazy. I spose not helped by trying to find house aS were currently with parents and looking for a job as relocation fell through. I had egg collection 12/10 and 3dt on the 15/10 with 2 A- embies. Getting lots of boon soreness and much darker nipples and mother in law smokes and smell makes me feel so sick. So fingers crossed hanging in there but so tempted to test early.  X x


----------



## mia83

dmhw5677 im really sorry for  you  hun but  dont  give up  hope  yet  still  2 days  to go till  otd  i hope those  results  change to positive  for you ill pray for  you,hugs  to  you


----------



## kimmilou

Wow congratulations to Mia, and Louise. That is suchgood news. Dmhw I think there is a good chancethat u have tested too early, so hang in there honey. Raquel I know its near ipossible motto worry but I know many people get no signs sojeep your hopes up! Sorry about badspelling, touch screen on my phone is tiny! 
Can I ask SOme advice, after a positive result has everyone gone for a beta? My clinic Had booked me in for a scan in three weeks but did not mention a blood test 
thanks for your helpxx


----------



## hayley28

Hi everyone

It's my test day today and I too tested at 5:30am it was a BFP!!!!! I have been testing since Monday and always positive so I'm relieved it stayed positive today.

Clear blue said 2-3 weeks preg 

Can't believe it happened the first attempt xxxx


----------



## carolineCS

Raquel, I had no signs whatsoever during 2ww and in fact, at 6 weeks + 2 pg, I have only just started to feel a little bit nauseus. I have spent some days googling so much that I've hardly got any work done and only ever succeed on slowing time down a bit! Oh, and i've also taken to meaduring my boobs just to see if i can see any growth thst way! however, I have spoken to a number of people who experienced no symptoms at all during their pregnancies and went on to have one or more healthy babies. I wish for all of us that there was a crystal ball to tell us one way or the other what to expect because there is nothing quite like all the waiting we have to do. Tbh, I don't think I'll believe I'm pregnant until I give birth! (though am hoping to be more sane by the 12w scan (hoping and praying so much that I make it that far).

Don't worry about the lack of signs and try to do what I aim to do on my more positive days - enjoy every moment of that feeling of a BFP and being pregnant!

Lots of luck and prayers of sanity for us all! Xxx


----------



## dmhw5677

Ahh thanks ladies.. i did phone clinic this morning and told them that i'd caved! They said they get it all the time... She did say for me to test tomorrow around midday with their test kit but didn't look good ..... Hey ho i'm not holding out much luck but thank you for all of your support.. you ladies are really amazing and a very good luck to you all..

xx


----------



## wishful one

Hi ladies, 

Congrats to all those with BFP's and as always so sorry for the BFN's....been there and know how devastating it is. DMHW will keep thinking of you and fingers x'd for tomorrow.

Well I am currently in shock as tested this morning and got a BFP!!! Dont really believe it yet as dont feel pregnant at all, just the odd ache and pain and slight dizziness. Sooo happy but scared at the same time. Hoping to go to clinic today for a blood test, I dont think they make you have one but I want to have a few of them over the next week or so as I had ectopic in the past.

Hope everyone still waiting is not going too crazy...keep praying, it can happen!

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

dmhw5677- still hope hunny!! 

ALL BFPS!!    So many people with great news, so happy for you all and sending    for happy healthy pregnancys to come absolutely fantastic news 

BFNS:   AND LOTS OF    whatever your next step maybe, Im sure the fab ladies here will be with you everystep 

AFM- feeling very glum, doing as clinic said and moving my test date to Monday but today ahve a few cramps and low dull ache so 99% sure AF is on her way  . Has anyone had AF symptoms so close to OTD and still got a BFP? 

Laughter and Light to all the 2ww ladies


----------



## teacherKate

2nd IUI cycle.

Tested on day 28 - BFN
Tested on day 29 - BFN

Still no period after another 2 days so tested on day 31 - BFP!  

Went to my clinic and they confirmed it - I burst into tears!  I have more progesterone pessaries now, and an ultrasound booked for 2 weeks' time.

Just praying everything is OK      .  Can't really believe it's true, after over 5 years ttc...  And I don't really feel pregnant yet either (just sore boobs but I get that every month, so nothing new.

Lots of thoughts and prayers for you all too, whether BFN, BFP or still on 2ww.  xxx


----------



## twinter12

Congrats on the BFP  

Sorry to hear about the BFN - truely know how you feeling and sending big  .

 Jess, my cycle buddy I am sorry but please try to stay positive there is still some hope.


----------



## dmhw5677

thanks Twinter.... I'm praying for a miracle as my heart is broken.. Thanks very much for your support...

x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Congratulations TeacherKate!


----------



## twinter12

Jess did you get frozen?  We didn't so its a new cycle in December hopefully.


----------



## dmhw5677

Hey Twinter..We got one frozen so once i've done the final test tomorrow and i phone them with the final result we'll discuss going forward... They did mention that i have to have 3 AF's before another treatment though?

x


----------



## Tiggi

Hi ladies,
I am sorry to barge in on your thread, but I wanted to just say a huge congratulations to all ladies who have their       and a big    all those who have a   this time round.

I don't normally post on here, but I do read the threads regularly and I think that you are all a great support to ladies like myself who are to shy to post normally. I felt that I had to post this time though as i wanted to try to give some hope to other ladies out there going through the heartache of trying for a baby. Me and DH have had our fair share of    over the last 6 years trying to conceive baby #1. But I can say now that we have finally got our long awaited   !!!    We are just so happy, we never thought we would see the day. We just   that our little embie/s stick. So to all the ladies out there that have not had their dream come true yet, it may still happen, don't give up. We all deserve to feel the happiness that me and DH feel at the moment. 
I want to wish you all   in your journeys and hopefully you will get your dreams come true very soon!!!!!
Love
Tiggi xxxx


----------



## Jo1980

Well my spotting has got heavier & heavier and increasingly red. I'm 14dp3dt and it's still a BFN with a FR. My OTD isn't until Monday but it's obvious I'm out this time. AF isn't in full flow because of the pessaries but I'm having period pains so I'm stopping the pessaries to get it over with.
I was so positive at 1st with the transfer of 2 8 cell embies as they were much better quality than the embies 1st time where I got a BFP. I even did the brazil nut & high protein diet this time!! Obviously it doesn't work!! 
We are lucky enough to have a 3rd nhs funded cycle for which I am very grateful. We are going to have a few months break though as we want to have our lives back for a while!!! 
Thank you for all your support 
Jo xx


----------



## dmhw5677

Tiggi - congratulations.... I   they stick for you..

Jo - I'me ever so sorry hun... You are right to take some well deserved time out... Good luck for your next tx

xx


----------



## Jo1980

Dmhw thanks & big hugs to you too. I wish you all the best for your next tx. Looking forward to having a 'normal' life for a while!!
Xx


----------



## zaq

omg just did test wich had faintest of red line appear on pregnant section.... im 12dpt soo what does this mean its faint but me n dh can c it its light light pink arghhhh dunnooooo


----------



## mia83

zaq  huni  line is  a line  congrats,when is  your  otd?

morning  to everyone  hope  u are all ok


----------



## kimmilou

hi all, 
just a quick one, wanted to send jo and jess a   sorry xx xx


----------



## dmhw5677

Thanks Kimmilou......

xx


----------



## zaq

otd is tmro but wohoo tested earlier today n gt a BFP   so made up thnx mia and every1 else for all 4 all advice and support xx


----------



## jk1

Just popping in to say Bubbles I will be thinking of you tomorrow - good luck huni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

zaq - congratulations huni!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkcat

Today is the start of a new month so this thread comes to a close. 

Hugs to all those who had a BFN this time  
Negative cycle- including follow up consultation questions...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Congrats to all those whose dream has come true with a BFP 
Pregnancy boards- including pregnancy clubs, waiting for early scans, general chat and BFP announcements...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

I wish you all the best of luck with your onward journeys. 


Pinkcat x


----------

